# Shackled City - Chapter II



## Majin (Oct 31, 2004)

_Life's Bazaar - Part II_


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Orpehus laughs hysterically at the gesture. The scene needs the added drama.
> "Aren't you a big man?" he says mockingly. He calmly walks over and picks up the unconscious Alinis. The brute has sorely underestimated the long-time war veteran.
> "She is no more a burden than your ill-begotten antics, Zeric," he says with a laugh that suggests the half-elf thinks of him as no more than a child.




Ignoring the bait that the dandy offered him, Zeric watched as he picked up Alinis and further sought to taunt him. The desire to crush the half-elf's skull rushed through him, and for a moment, he could feel his hands twitch in anticipation of grabbing the morningstar at his side and ending the dandy's life.

_~You are not the mindless brute he thinks you are...he underestimates you, and in that you have the advantage over him...allow him to think he has one and that you are nothing more than a savage...it matters not as long as the children are rescued, then you and he can have a talk...~_

"Lead on oh bastion of light and may your righteousness show me the way to true salvation..."

As they walked, Zeric kept silent as the scribe eventually had to help the dandy carry the unconscious woman, although he did walk ahead and open the door when the dandy's sweat covered eyes sought aide from him.

After Alinis was placed on the ground, Zeric stepped around her and his eyes took in the two figures in the shop. Keygan he recognized at once, but the dwarf at his side was someone Zeric did not know, but the markings on his armor and weapons marked him as one of Cuthbert's priests.

_~Is this the aide that Priestess Urikas sent for us? Did we not seem capable enough in her eyes? Why did she not call for him when she spoke to us? Lichspit and damnation...~_

Approaching the dwarf, Zeric pointed to the still body on the ground.

"If you are a healer, then tend to her wounds, as she can not help us if she can not fight. If you are not a healer, then we need to send for one immediately."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 31, 2004)

Orpheus accepts Zeric's taunt with a shake of his head.
"Listen Zeric, our goals are mutual," he says, trying to reach him on a different level.
When the warrior asks for healing aide from the dwarf, the bard unshoulders his lyre and leans against the wall. He quickly tunes out the disturbances in the room and begins trying to form a song to help him relax his flustered emotions.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2004)

Alinis forces her eyes open, the room blurring dangerously and seeming to fold in on itself for a few seconds. *Concussion?* she thought groggily, feeling like she had been pounded on by a herd of really miffed elephants. _*Elhonna blessed. I feel like road-kill.*_

She stiffens in fear as an unfamilar face looms over her (the new cleric). In reaction to that fear, a strange tingling sensation races up and down her spine, feeling a bit like static electricity. (Casting mage hand to propel him away from her. This is purely an instinctive move on her part)


----------



## Mimic (Oct 31, 2004)

Althron holds up his hand to silence Keygan as he hears noises coming from the beyond the secret passage*. "They are making too much noise to be these creatures the gnome is talking about, it must be the party I am supposed to join."

Althron will wait weapons close at hand in case he is wrong.



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> "If you are a healer, then tend to her wounds, as she can not help us if she can not fight. If you are not a healer, then we need to send for one immediately."




Althron raises one of his hairy eyebrows at the audacity of this human...

"First of all tis polite to introduce yourself before making demands on a stranger," he says walking up to the man. "Second, I am here at acting high priestess Urikas' request to help your party do what it needs to do, but donna think for a moment you can command me as you do a stable boy." Walking over towards the woman he will kneel and address her. "Relax lady, you are safe for the moment. My name is Althron and I am a priest of St. Cuthbert, if you would allow me to make sure there is no serious damage I can heal you." If she agrees he will check her over to make sure there is nothing seriously wrong with her <heal +5> and then cast cure light wounds on her. 

As he treats the woman he continues to address the rest of the party. "Thirdly is there any among you fleet of foot and adept at sneaking in the shadows? I saw what appeared to be two elves watching either this shop or the gnome and myself, either way I would like know what they are doing."

*assuming that Keygan would show him where the secret door is


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2004)

ooc:
sorry mimic....
had to introduce her new sorcery powers someway.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 31, 2004)

ooc: Although I don't think a mage hand would actually move him it is a good way to introduce your new level so lets run with it...

Unprepared and off balance to begin with the mage hand attempts to shove him away, with a hrumph Althron end up on his back side, a look of shock on his face.

He scowls for a moment only to have it replaced with a smile and a laugh. "It would seem that she doesn't appreciate the beauty of a dwarven face... must be beard..." He says laughing again sitting up, "If one of you can reasure her that I mean no ill I will try to heal her again."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 31, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven trails the group slowly, allowing their words and light to fade, leaving her in her prefered realm of silence and darkness.  Once she enters the locksmith shop again, she sees the cleric working his art, and everything seemingly under control.

"Elves you say?  Watching this shop?  I will look into it.  Where were they when you last saw them?"


----------



## Majin (Oct 31, 2004)

*Assuming Alinis allows Althron to heal her, since again, technically she's still unconscious* :\ 

Inspecting the unconscious female, Althron feels her tender ribs. Recognizing her state, and knowing full well she would not wake for quite awhile if left to heal naturally, he calls upon his god-granted spells and heals her. (CLW - Heals 7 damage, Alinis' hp was -3, so therefore is now 4)


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2004)

_~Why does everyone insist on talking so much when there are things that must be attended to first?~_

Zeric listened as the dwarf began to preach to them on the important aspects of social graces and nodded his head in agitation as the dwarf followed next with declaring that he was no lackey to be bossed around.

_~If you are no lackey then why did you agree to do as Priestess Urikas asked? What does she hold over you?~_

Zeric did not speak until after the healing light had passed from the dwarf's hands and he saw that Alinis' breathing was much deeper and that some color had returned to her face.

"I am Zeric. The woman on the floor whose life you saved is Alins. Over there is Orpheus leaning against the wall and the shy one beside him is Elyas."

As Raven prepared to go out the door, Zeric reached out and grabbed the cage from her hands.

"I know you are in hurry to seek out those who could be lurking above, but we must finish what we start."

Zeric placed the cage in front of Keygan and once again wondered why the threat of losing this rat had been worth the cost.

"We have brought you back your lost familiar, but before you celebrate his return, think of the children who are lost now due to your weakness. If any have come to harm permanent harm due to your inactivity and fear gnome, I will have the church arrest you and bury you underneath it for your crimes."


----------



## Majin (Oct 31, 2004)

Keygan's eyes light up upon being presented his familiar, and he quickly unlocks the cage to free his friend. Starbrow, as eager to see his master as the gnome himself, excitedly climbs onto Keygan and starts running back and forth across his shoulders. 

Wholly unprepared for Zeric's threats the locksmith balks at the man's venomous zeal, and his exuberance for his returned familiar quickly fades in light of the hexblade's words. Replaced by it is an utter look of guilt. Keygan thinks to defend himself given the circumstances surrounding the position he was put in, but does not bother, knowing it would not do any good. He instead focuses his thoughts on hoping against all hope that all the children he allowed to be kidnapped by producing his skeleton keys were still unharmed, and would stay that way until this scary behemoth of a man before him could take his anger out on the kidnappers themselves instead of him.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2004)

Zeric watched as the smile quickly faded from the locksmith's face as his words, and their truthful promise, registered in the gnome's mind.

_~The guilty must always be aware of the price of their actions...~_

Turning back to face the others, Zeric stood his ground, waiting for the verbal onslaught he was growing accustomed to receiving from those he travelled with.

_~Hurry your hunt Raven as the longer we tarry here, the longer the children are in the hands of the dark ones...~_


----------



## Dhes (Oct 31, 2004)

After the big man is finished throwing his tantrum, Elyas help Orpheus carry Alinis.
On entering the locksmiths shop, Elyas is surprised by the prescense of the dwarf. _Oh nice another religious nut._ 

ooc: The map has bien update, please note that there are 2 runes in the room with the Mimic, Majin neglected to tell us, but asked me to let you guys know when I updated the map. They are Gnomish runes  just like the ones in the first rooms.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2004)

Alinis slowly wakes, her mind a jumble of dreams and half-remembered arguments. She no longer feels like hell, but she can't say she feels perfectly peachy either. She finds herself in a cot in the gnomes familar shop. She sits up, wincing a little. _*Well I'm alive. No question about that.*_ she turns and sees a cup of water on a small table and downs it, easing her raw throat. 

She throws off the light blanket and staggers into the main shop, finding her companions. "What's going on?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 31, 2004)

Orpheus comes into focus as Alinis is healed and smiles broadly when the elven woman wakes to join them. He ignores everything Zeric says and properly introduces himself to Althron.
"My good dwarf, I am Orpheus," he says in the Dwarven language without _too_ much accent.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 31, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Elves you say?  Watching this shop?  I will look into it.  Where were they when you last saw them?"




Althron looks up and once again raises an eyebrow when he spots the half-orc. "Aye, elves they were, two of them, on the rooftops when I spotted them. If you could scout and see if they are still there but becareful, they may be commons thiefs but they could have a darker purpose."

As Zeric introduces himself and the others a quick "I-should-have-guessed" look crosses his face which he hides quickly as he nods a greeting to each in turn and he listens to Zeric's threats

"Justice will be met, have no doubt gnome but I am sure that the church will take into consideration the fact that you are assisting us... belated as it is. And now that the elf maiden is back among the living," he says noting that Alinis is entering the main room, "that she and one other can escort you back to the church where, hopefully, she can recieve more healing. I would rather not deplete my magics so soon. The others can wait with me for the half-orcs return and fill me in on what has been acomplished so far."



> "My good dwarf, I am Orpheus," he says in the Dwarven language without too much accent.




"Hail and well met Orpheus. Would it be too much trouble to escort the gnome and Alinis back the church? Get the elf healed and both of you return here as quickly as possible." Althron replies back in Dwarven.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 31, 2004)

"Aye," he says, and offers Alinis his arm.
"Alinis and I will return shortly," he says to the party. "Keygan, come with us."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2004)

Alinis nods, grabbing her weapons. "Sure," she grimances. "If they have something to do with this," she looks at her half-elven friend. "Diplomacy may be found at the sharp end of an arrow." 

She takes her cloak and drapes it over her, effectively concealing her weapons and the fact that she is also wearing armor. "Let's go." she glances at the gnome. "I've had a really bad day Keygan. If you betray us, I will not so understanding,"


----------



## Dhes (Oct 31, 2004)

“Don not worry master Keygan, it seems that most of my companions like jumping to conclusions. I have no doubt that you’re an honorable man.”  As Orpheus and Alinis leave for the church with the dwarf, Elyas takes the time to work on his book.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 31, 2004)

(OOC: The dwarf's not going, Dhes  )


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 1, 2004)

As the dandy and the elf leave, Zeric sees the scribe break out a book and begin to jot notes into it; leaving him for the moment, alone with the dwarf.

Pacing the room like a caged tiger, Zeric tries to settle his nerves, but feels the eyes of the dwarf upon him, watching and judging him as all of the Cuthbertian clergy had done since they had found him more dead than alive on the trade road leading into Cauldron.

_~Perhaps they would have shown me more mercy had they simply allowed me to die in the ditch where the others had left me...~_

Zeric could feel the scars on his back begin to itch where the scourges they had weilded had ripped into his flesh as if they were starving wolves who had came upon a fallen deer. He could feel the heat from the white hot brand they had placed against his left bicep and marked him as a traitor to Hextor's faith. It was a mark that all faiths could recognize, and when the Cuthbertians had stopped for him, Zeric was more dead than alive.

_~It will never matter that the black blooded bastards killed my parents and forced me into their ranks against my will...it will never matter that it was kill or be killed in the training and I would not allow myself to be weak like my parents were...it will not matter that I killed three of the six that came after me when I fled from the camp...none of it matters as they all see me as nothing more than one who has learned the dark tongue, and used it as a weapon to live...~_

Finally, Zeric could stand the dwarf's steady gaze upon him no longer and he spoke first, hating the fact the dwarf could get under his skin when the others could not.

"What is it you would know Althron, or do you stare at me for the simple pleasure of it?"


----------



## Dhes (Nov 1, 2004)

Noting Zeric’s snapping tone of voice, Elyas looks up from his book. “Could you please cool down for just a minute? You act as if you have to prove your might to everyone you meet. Please sit down have a drink and read a book, it will calm your nerves and maybe by the time the others get back you won’t be acting like every one is out to get you. I for one don’t care who or what you are, at the moment I only see you as a paranoid man with the wits of a small child.”


----------



## Mimic (Nov 1, 2004)

Althron sits on the floor crosslegged and watches the Hexblade pace the room. _"Boy has a lot of rage. It will get him killed if he is not careful." _ He thinks, of course the rage is understandable considering what he is and what he went through, and even if half of the rumors he has heard about Hextor's priests and what they do those under thier control is true then it is surprising that he survived it at all.

Althron calmly watches as Zeric makes his comment and the half-elves reaction to it. _"I wonder if they know? Unlikely at best. And if so then it wasn't for him to tell the others of Zeric's secrets."_

"Aye, you would be surprised at the pleasure you can get by simply watching," He replies to Zeric, ignoring the Half-elfs comments for the moment, "there is a lot I wish to know but for now tell me of how your group came together and how you all fare in this lost city."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 1, 2004)

*Raven*

Before Keygan leaves with his escort, Raven quizes the dwarf more.  "Can you point out where the elves were?  I will try to leave where they cannot see me, then perhaps I can observe them.  If they follow Keygan or not, we will know something.  I may choose to confront them."

Her gaze moves among her companions.  "You here stay alert.  If I need assistance, I will give a shrill blast on this whistle."  She pulls her signal whistle out from where it rests behind her leather armor on a cord around her neck.  "I will count on you to assist me."

She smiles at Zeric.  "Action would do you good, my friend.  I should like to find some for you."  

Then to Keygan.  "Is there another way out of your shop?"

_OOC:  Raven's plan is to try to get out w/o being seen.  Perhaps by using her rope to slip out a window.  This partially depends upon where the elves were last seen._


----------



## Majin (Nov 1, 2004)

Keygan glances upstairs a moment in though before answering Raven, "There is a window upstairs in my bedroom. The only one that faces the back of my shop. Perhaps you can escape that way without being seen?" The gnome rushes upstairs and unlocks the first door he comes to, still able to be seen from the ground floor. 

"This one," he gestures back to it as he descends the stairs. The gnome looks down at the key in his hands, then reluctantly hands it to Raven. "Please lock it once you are inside, and if you need to leave my shop remember to lock the front up as well. If these elves out there are looking to break in, I don't want them to have an easy time of it," he says, his brow furrowed. 

With that, he will leave with anyone returning to the church at their leisure.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 1, 2004)

When the three get to the church, Orpheus leaves Keygan in the care of the priests, sends for a healer to cure Alinis, and heads back to Keygan's workshop when she is healed.
"It seems that St. Cuthbert has taken quite an interest in our little group," he says to Alinis on their way to join up with the others to fill the silence with conversation.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 1, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven accepts the key.  "Have no fear, friend Keygan.  I will lock it up tight."  She then prepares her rope to rappell out the window.  She'll tie it to something sturdy (use rope +6), test the strength of the knot, then take a long look out the window.  She would prefer not to be observed.  Assuming she sees no one, she'll begin her descent. (Climb only +3 I'm afraid)

_OOC:  I don't see any reference to these elves from Majin in the IC thread.  Nor did the dwarf offer specifics of where they were seen.  Raven would like to know these specifics before setting off._


----------



## Mimic (Nov 1, 2004)

occ: althron stated that he saw them up on the roof top


----------



## kirinke (Nov 2, 2004)

"Mmmm. Perhaps a little *too* much interest it would seem. For whatever they have interest in, so do their enemies. And they seem to have quite a bit of enemies." she winces in pain, holding her side as she steps wrong. Obviously, she still has not quite recovered from her injuries. 

"And now those enemies are ours by default," she finishes, cursing under her breath as the pain eases somewhat.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 2, 2004)

Orpheus refrains from supporting Alinis in her moment of pain to spare her from any unwanted embarrassment. He offers a sympathetic look, however.
"I'm sure we can handle ourselves. As much as any of us would hate to admit it though, we're gonna need to stick together," he says tentatively. "So I have a proposal for you..." he pauses to make sure he has her full attention, "when we get back with the others, I ask you forgive Zeric his temper," here he visibly distances himself from Alinis to avoid any aggression, be it verbal or physical.
"If we are to work together, we must learn how best to cope with each other; Zeric too, of course. I ask you forgive him this once. 'Full me once...'" he lets the old proverb hang in the air to hear Alinis' reply.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 2, 2004)

Alinis grins at Orpheus . "When I was growing up, my nickname was Ruina. And not just because of my hair." she chuckles. "I can forgive temper, as long as it doesn't get any of us killed or hurt. His heart is in the right place anyway. If he were truly evil, he would not care for those missing children as much as he does or appears too."

ooc:
waves her bow in his general direction. you are now... not what you should be. so there.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 2, 2004)

Finding Alinis so forgiving, Orpheus feels some vindictiveness is in order.
"Aye, I can thank you for that, then. He's gonna have to learn to respect us though. I can't be standing with his attitude _all_ the time. There's just no pleasing some people..."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 2, 2004)

She glances sidelong at Orpheus. "Perhaps if we showed him respect, he might reciprocate. We've been kinda hard on him since day one." she offered. "Perhaps that might be apart of the problem. I mean with everyone attacking him, he's going to be defensive as hell and if he's not seeing an enemy behind every bush and pebble I'd be surprised."


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 2, 2004)

Orpheus narrows his eyes in contemplation.
"I believe we were the ones that saved _him_," he says slowly, seeing her reasoning, but not agreeing completely.
"Possibly we can cure him of his paranoia..."

(OOC: Elyas is Dhes' coffee-addict wizard, krinke  )


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 2, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Aye, you would be surprised at the pleasure you can get by simply watching," He replies to Zeric, ignoring the Half-elfs comments for the moment, "there is a lot I wish to know but for now tell me of how your group came together and how you all fare in this lost city."




Exhaling deeply, Zeric paused in his pacing and leaned against the wall, protecting his back, in case the skulks managed to sneak into the shop while the party was divided seeking to catch them unaware.

"I had been asked by Priestess Urikas to visit the orphanage on Lantern Street and to assure the headmistress that the church would be sending priests today to investigate the kidnapping of the children. Learning all I could, I sought to return to give my report to Priestess Urikas, when three brigands caught me while my mind was elsewhere."

Relaxing slightly as he talked, Zeric's voice lost the harsh edge that it normally carried, and a surprisingly pleasant baritone voice could be heard.

"I was a fool to think that the orphanage would not be watched by those involved, but the three men underestimated me, as well as those who came to my assistance. After they had been dealt with, they escorted me in taking them to the temple to be questioned, although they did not see the value in presenting a strong image in front of the weak to make them more agreeable to future questioning.

In the end, High Priestess Urikas asked us to investigate the kidnappings in conjunction with the church, a fact I am sure you already know, and we came here to the gnome's shop, unaware of his part in all that had transpired. Had he only possessed steel in his spine, none of this would have happened, and I can not forgive him of that fact, especially with the lives of the children at stake."

Looking into the dwarf's eyes, Zeric spoke truthfully to him, the same truthful tone that he had used when he spoke his final words to the priestess when he left.

"The church is aware of who and what I am, and they sent me to rescue the children or see that those who took them are held accountable for that deed. I will not apologize to any man, woman or god for what I do to get them back, as their safety is all that concerns me, and as I told the high priestess, I will now tell you. One way or the other, justice will be served by my hands, even if I must die to accomplish it..."


----------



## Mimic (Nov 2, 2004)

Althron listens quietly to Zeric as talks nodding at key points in his speech. "Tell me Zeric," he says as he gets up, stretching out to uncramp some of his muscles, "when in your haste to see justice done, you are killed, and you will be if you continue to rush blindly ahead, taking most of your companions with you more then likely."  His voice is flat, not accusing more like he is stating a fact. 

"What happens to the children then? It will be days before the church could organize another search party and by that time the children will be dead and the killers long gone. We are the only hope they have of survival, for their sake we must trust each other and work as a team."

Althron studies the man, hoping that his words reached him and can somehow stop this reckless course that he is on.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 2, 2004)

When Orpheus and Alinis get back to Keygan's shop, Orpheus addresses Althron.
"I hope we have returned fast enough, Althron," he says with a wink, noticing the tension in the air, and not paying it much heed.
"Shall we continue what we've started, then?" he asks everyone.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 2, 2004)

Zeric listened to Althron's words, watching every movement the priest made through  eyes that had resumed their flinty look the moment the dwarf had stood up.

_~He is like them...he thinks I do not consider my actions...thinks that I am one step removed from the savage mastiff on a chain that will bite the hand of a foe, as well as the hand that feeds it...I should not be surprised...~_

"Do not mistake my willingness to die as blindness on my part, for I am no fool that will leap into a volcano to save one who is lost. However, I will not tolerate weakness when the luxury for such a thing has been taken away from us. I will not tolerate it in myself, nor in those that I travel with, and while that may seem harsh to some, it is the truth of the matter."

Standing up himself, Zeric saw through the window behind the dwarf that the archer and dandy were almost upon them, and timed his final words to be heard by all those in the room.

"I will work with those I travel with for the sake of the children, and I will give them all that I can with no thoughts on holding back. However, if they can not, or will not, do the same for me, then all is lost before we think of returning to the ruins below this shop."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 3, 2004)

Alinis walks in and sighs. _*Why do males make things so difficult?*_

"Zeric. I do not think that you are a good enough actor to fake being so concerned for those missing children. Therefore, you cannot be evil. For evil only cares about itself." 

Alinis walked towards him. "No one here believes that of you, that you serve hell. Too many black-guards want you dead for that." she grins lightly and looks at the rest. 

"If we stand divided, we will fall beneath our enemies arrows. And we cannot just simply 'work' with one another. For that leads to folly. We must become a team in spirit, word and deed."


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 3, 2004)

"Right, so let's go save those children..." Orpheus says, not meaning to belittle Alinis' meaningful proclamation, but feeling that if they'd all just work together, things might become more team friendly.
_Baby steps._


----------



## Mimic (Nov 3, 2004)

"We are all here to find the children. You do the others a disservice in assuming that they are not as dedicated to the cause as you are."  Althron says shaking his head sadly. "You are not the only one here, it is ok to lean on others and let them help you."

Turning to Orpheus, "Aye I am ready but the half-orc hasn't returned yet, we should wait for her return before going back down."


----------



## Majin (Nov 3, 2004)

Raven climbs out the window safely to the ground below, unseen by anyone to her knowledge. Creeping along the edge of the building and crossing the alley to the next, Raven moves in a position to get a good look at the roof. As reported by Althron, she spots the two elves in question up on the roof, facing away from her and apparently keeping watch on the front of the building.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 4, 2004)

Orpheus gives a nonplussed look and nods his head. To lessen the burden of the wait, the bard begins playing his lyre to entertain his companions.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 4, 2004)

Alinis settles down in a chair and examines her weapons, sharpening what needs to be sharpened, oiling what needs to be oiled and so on, preparing for the trek into the dungeons below.

As she does so, she looks at Zeric curiously. She knew very little about him. "Where did you come from Zeric? Do you have any family?" she asked politely.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 4, 2004)

Wondering what manner of game the two elf-bloods were playing on him upon their return, Zeric eyed them carefully and made a mental note not to accept anything that the two of them offered him to eat or drink for the next several days. They seemed to be trying to hard to make him relax, almost as if it was a forced act, and that fact was more than enough to make him raise his guard once more.

_~What transpired at the temple? Did they speak ill of me to Priestess Urikas?~_

Feeling the urge to move once more, Zeric was almost to the kitchen door when the archer asked him of his family. Zeric paused for a moment, an emotional torrent raging inside of him, and he knew that if he spoke even he would consider himself closer to one touched with moon madness than sane.

Turning to face the female archer when he felt control once more return to him, Zeric looked at her and spoke simply.

"Never ask me of my past archer. There is nothing in that tale that could possibly concern you. Only worry with the present, as the past is nothing more than that."

Zeric glanced at the dwarven priest quickly as he turned back to head into the gnome's kitchen, and wondered if Priestess Urikas had shared with him the fevered confession he had given her. How the Hextorites had slain his parents before his eyes to show the scared child who held the power over life and death.

_~It matters little...the past is just that...~_


----------



## kirinke (Nov 4, 2004)

Alinis watched him go. _*He has been deeply damaged by something. That much is clear. I wonder if the Cuthbert priests realize this? They are not known for their mind-healing.*_

She thought and continued to look after her gear for nothing better to do.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 5, 2004)

*Raven*

OOC:  Sorry if I was holding up the game.  Lost internet access there yesterday...

Raven takes a deep breath.  "What was I thinking?"  she wonders.  She's here now, though, so she figures she may as well continue.  Trying to remain unseen by the elves, she will try to find a place on the building to climb.  She would like to sneak up on them.


----------



## Majin (Nov 5, 2004)

Raven climbs up the building as quietly as she can manage, approaching the pair of elves from behind. Before she can get too close to them though, one of them turns and notices her, alerting his companion to the rogue's prescence. They both spin around and eye Raven warily, but do not speak. They appear to be waiting for Raven to declare her reasons for attempting to sneak up on them.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 5, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven stops, feeling like she was just caught with her pants down.  She grips her morningstar with her right hand, and from her lip droops the signal whistle.

"Who are you?  And why are you spying on Keygan?"

Do they carry any identifying marks?  Does she know if many elves are in the town watch or theives guild?


----------



## Majin (Nov 5, 2004)

On closer inspection Raven notices that both the elves have slightly human features, marking them half-elves. Both of them are young. The one to Raven's left has crisp blue eyes, and blonde hair pulled back in three braids. He is also missing his left pinky finger. A short sword and longsword are sheathed at his sides. The other has bright green eyes, a small scar scross his right eyebrow, and curly black hair. He carries a shortbow at his side as well as a longsword. She does not recognize these elves as members of her old guild. 

The two half-elves trade glances with each other, weighing the situation, but neither of them make a move for their weapons. The blonde one raises a hand in greeting and speaks, "Hail and well met, my name is Fario, and this is Fellian. In answer to your other question we would say that we have reason to believe a friend of ours, Elthor Ashstaff, a wizard here in town who was abducted three weeks ago, may have been taken here. We wish to see his safe return, and have been keeping watch here for any signs of his capturers. You wouldn't happen to know any of this would you, miss?" he trails off, giving an opening for Raven to introduce herself.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 5, 2004)

*Raven*

"I am known as Raven.  I appreciate your directness Fellian, and Fario.  My comrades and I are also investigating the local kidnappings.  Perhaps you would care to step inside the Keygan's shop and we could talk about what we know.  Please give me a few moments to speak to my colleagues before you come, as they can be quick with their weapons."

Assuming they're amenable to this, Raven will retreat back into the shop, and tell her companions what she has discovered.


----------



## Majin (Nov 5, 2004)

Fellian and Fario nod their compliance to Raven's plan and descend to the street with her, waiting patiently outside of Keygan's shop for her signal to enter.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 5, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven enters the shop by the front door.  "Hey!"  she says loudly, halfway assuming that the group is still bickering.  "I found our spies.  They are two half elves who give the names of Fario and Fellian.  They say they are investigating the disapearence of their friend Elthor Ashstaff, and think he may have been taken here.  As he probably was."

"I invited them in to talk with us as a group, since I was feeling pretty vunerable out there by myself.  Perhaps we should tell them what we have found and invite them to accompany us into the tunnels.  There is a chance they are spies for the theives guild, though.  What do you guys think?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 5, 2004)

Orpheus looks up from his music at the sound of Raven shouting. He nods in understanding as she explains the situation.
"By all means Raven, send them in," he says, seeing no need to leave them waiting, and pretending not to notice the fact that _someone_ is going to have a problem with this.
_Just because..._


----------



## Dhes (Nov 5, 2004)

Elyas puts down his book and looks up at Raven. “Sound like a good plan, why not invite these two half elves that we don’t know anything about into our midst. But then again, I joined you guys without knowing anything about you, so ya why not, every sword helps.”


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 5, 2004)

_As if on cue..._ he thinks to himself dryly.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 5, 2004)

Since we are investigating the kidnappings it is possible that others are as well. It would be best to pool our resources and go down together. Althron says nodding as Raven goes back out to get the half elves.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 5, 2004)

Alinis grins slightly. "As my uncle always says, keep your friends close and your enemies closer and those who are neither, slap a permanent scry-spell on them so you know where they are."


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 6, 2004)

Zeric heard Raven's voice from inside the gnome's kitchen and sighed at the thought of more people slowing them down.

_~Why not just funnel the entire city watch below and wait and see.~_

Zeric turned and started to reenter the room, but thought better of it. Regardless of his thoughts, the others would take them the opposite way that they were intended, so it was better to simply keep his mouth shut and let the others slam the hammer upon their hand to see that it stings.

_~Besides, it isn't like they want my opinion anyway...to them I am only capable of one thing.~_

Taking more salted meat from the gnome's pantry and pouring himself a glass of weak beer, Zeric stood in the kitchen and listened to the others speak to the strangers.


----------



## Majin (Nov 8, 2004)

Fario and Fellian enter the shop cautiously, taking in the group and considering each member they can see. Each of them bow their heads slightly and Fellian speaks. "We are pleased to make your acquaintance. Your companion, Raven, suggested that our quests are similar and perhaps we could share information?"


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 8, 2004)

*rAVEN*

"Welcome Fario and Fellian.  Perhaps you could tell us a little about your friend, and why thought he might be found here."

"As for us, we are all interested in protecting the city from these kidnappers."

_Raven will use her sense motive when they speak (+3)_


----------



## Majin (Nov 8, 2004)

Fellian hesitates a few moments and as his mouth begins to open in response Fario is quick to jump in front of his companion with a smile, "I must apologize for my friend. He is faced with the burden of going through life less quick of wit than I." This awards Fario a quick scoff and rolling of eyes from Fellian, but he continues nontheless. "There is really not much else to tell. We have known our friend for some years now, and as I explained on the rooftops we recently went to visit him some weeks ago only to find him missing. In his home were signs of a struggle, so we inquired about him at the city watch, and they were less than helpful so set out on our own investigation. We caught wind that the church of St. Cuthbert was investigating a string of kidnappings themselves and put two and two together. We knew they would be hiring private investigators to seek out answers, and luckily you all came along. We've been, uhm, trailing you since the beginning and there seemed to be lots of activity about this locksmiths shop here, so again, it's simply a case of making the connection and so here we are."

All along Raven is paying close attention to the way the elf speaks and his and Fellian's body language, coming to the conclusion that the elf is speaking the truth and their intentions are genuine.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 8, 2004)

Zeric listened while the two voices spoke from the other room and made quick notes in his head while he ate.

_~How many have gone missing? Why did the church wait so long to begin an inquiry into it all?~_


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 8, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven glances around for Zeric.  Not seeing him she frowns, slightly, but says nothing.  Then shakes her head gently.  These elves know who the party works for.  She has told them nothing they do not know.  They only question is whether to let them accompany the party.  She considers telling them about the underground city, but pauses.  She has done much to bring them here.  She'll wait for someone else's lead as to what more to say.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 8, 2004)

Althron watches the two new comers uncertain whether he should trust them or not. "You still haven't told us your missing friend's name and if you knew what we were doing why didn't you come to us openly? Why all this slinking around in the shadows?"

<Sense motive +3>


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 8, 2004)

Orpheus listens to the half-elves' tale and waits patiently for someone to say something more. Not feeling a need to promote any more questions from his overly-untrusting companions, he offers his take on the situation.
"I'm sure we all appreciate your concern Fellain and Fario, but it is not or choice to put you both in the dangers of this investigation," he says looking to his companions slyly, knowing the two half-elves are probably only concerned with what progress can be made without their help and not wanting to add to the already tense situation within the party by adding more bystanders.
"I feel it is best if you let us continue on our leads and wait for us here. We can not both investigate and guard this busy shop," he adds, waiting for their response.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2004)

"Why didn't you come to us or rather the church directly? If your friend was kidnapped by the same people, then it is cause for alarm. I can only guess at what such people can do with a captive wizard and a half-dozen or more innocent children. But then, I have very little tutoring in wizardry and my guesses may only hint at the real horror they may face." Alinis stands, managing to look grim and dangerous at the same time.

ooc:
alinis is only guessing at the numbers. 6 seems reasonable for an inkling of worry. more would be cause for real alarm.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 8, 2004)

"Please, please..." Orpheus says to his companions with hands raised in a calming gesture, the only place his frustration isn't evident.
"These two have as much at stake as the rest of us. I think the arrangement of them staying and looking after the shop and us going into the deep dark abysmal pits of damnation is a fair one," he says, looking at the two half-elves pointedly, brows furrowed, and nodding his head waiting for them to agree. He glances sharply at his upstart companions.


----------



## Majin (Nov 9, 2004)

"We apologize, his name is Elthor Ashstaff of course, perhaps you've heard of him?" Fellian adds, interrupting Fario, who seems to have wanted to continue speaking on their behalf. Fario speaks over his companion, thus taking the initiative back for himself, "We would be willing to guard the shop in the gnomes abscence, but if you would ask it of us we would be willing to accompany you down into these abysmal pits you speak of..."


----------



## Dhes (Nov 9, 2004)

Elyas silently takes in the exchange between the two half-elves and the rest of the group. _Why are they always so mistrusting?_ “If we do return to this so-called “dark abysmal pit of damnation” than it would be prudent if they accompanied us down there, instead of guarding half-made keys. The last time we went down there, we came back with one of us on the brink of death.”


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 9, 2004)

Downing the last of his beer and sandwhich, Zeric had heard enough.

_~If they can help us bring the children to safety, then they will come.~_

Walking back into the room, Zeric looked at the two strangers, spotting their mixed ancestory quickly and wondered if the two were brothers.

_~Family will fight better to protect their own...~_

"Know that we are not fools to be played false. We seek to bring the children back into the light, as well as any who have been taking by these black bloods. If you can fight for that goal, then come and let us be off. If you feel that your talents would be better here after all, tell us of the man you seek and we will bring you news upon our return."

Pulling the door open to the display the stairs leading back into the underground city, Zeric motioned to it with his hand.

"The choice is yours, but the time for us to leave has arrived."

Trusting the others would follow him back down, Zeric began walking down the steps and into the darkness below.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 9, 2004)

"You forgot 'deep,'"  he adds in between Elyas' response with a sigh.
"Aye," he says when Zeric opens the trapdoor and enters the undergorund complex, glad to see the choices clearly and under pressure. He follows after him.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 9, 2004)

The elven ranger nodded. "It is a dangerous place down there. We must all depend on each other to survive. Word to the wise, don't touch anything suspicious down there, especially if it glitters pleasingly. And don't enter any rooms without proper scouting first. Caution is the watchword," she warned as she followed Zeric down.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 9, 2004)

_"That boy has a death wish or is too blinded by what he sees as justice to notice anything else."_ Althron thinks as he shrugs his shoulders and watches Zeric head down to the gnome city. 

"It would seem we are leaving, are you coming or not? Although more blades are always usefull." He says addressing the two half-elves. If they go he will stick close to them, he doesn't really trust them but is willing to give them a chance. If they don't want to go he will escort them out of the shop and then head down. Either way he will make sure the shop is locked up.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 9, 2004)

*Raven*

"Hold Zeric."  calls Raven as he starts down the trapdoor.  "I will go first.  Where are we starting this next phase of our investigation?"

Raven, if allowed will descend first and keep about 60 feet in front of the rest, her crossbow at ready.


----------



## Majin (Nov 10, 2004)

The two half-elves nod, "We would gladly accompany you," Fario replies, as they fall into line behind the party as Althron locks the shop up tight.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 10, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Hold Zeric."  calls Raven as he starts down the trapdoor.  "I will go first.  Where are we starting this next phase of our investigation?"




Zeric paused and waited for Raven to catch up with him. Zeric wanted to tell her that once more she had done well in finding the half-elves that Althron had spotted, but knew the time for that was later.

_~She is trying to prove her worth and that hunger is a useful thing.~_

"We need answers and those can only be gained from those who has made these dark halls their home. We are on the hunt now Raven, and our prey are the skulks."

As Zeric's ears heard the additional footfalls of the newcomers, he smiled grimly to himself.

_~Will this be a day of liberation, or will our bones be left forever in these dark halls?~_


----------



## Mimic (Nov 10, 2004)

Althron will follow at the back of the group, glancing backwards every now and again to make sure that they are not being followed.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 10, 2004)

_*I cannot believe that I'm going back down into that pit of hell. * _ Alinis thinks to herself, keeping a good grip on her bow and her sword within easy reach. _*I must be as crazy as my uncle Meglivrand. And last time he came home, he brought home a troll and introduced him as his friend! Civilized though. But still...*_


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 11, 2004)

*Raven*

_OOC:  I'm afraid I"ve lost track of that map.  I need to bookmark it.  Where are we headed?  Raven will head towards an unexplored passage or door. 

What happened to the skulk that surrendered?  Did we just forget about it?  Is it tied up somewhere?_


----------



## Dhes (Nov 11, 2004)

Ooc: you can find the map under my post.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 12, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven pauses as she passes Zeric.  "Actually, we should discuss our next move.  My inclination would be to continue through the door in the secret room where we fought the mimic.  But perhpas the large room to the south would be a better destination.  What do you think?" she asks the Hexblade.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 12, 2004)

As Raven asked Zeric which path he thought the others should take, Zeric shrugged his shoulders and spoke softly to her, not trusting the echoes of these halls.

"You have taken point Raven. Follow your instincts and let them guide you, as none will question your decision."


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 12, 2004)

(OOC: I believe the room with the mimic guarding it only held locked doors... I hope the fuscia dot is where the mimic was, anyway  )

"I say we head south to the bigger room, it looks like some kind of grand hall," the bard adds his two cents from close behind the rogue and warrior.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 12, 2004)

ooc:The dot was our last location, and yes that was also the spot where the mimic was. The doors there are locked and as the locksmith sad, we will need keys with the same rune on them as the door. 

IC:
Finding the group in indecision, Elyas breaks his silence and speaks up. “Maybe we should just go down there, take the first door we see and go from there. We don’t have any leads or creatures we can follow so any direction is as good as any other.”


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 12, 2004)

"Or we could do that..." he says with a shrug.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 12, 2004)

While the others spoke, Zeric kept his eyes focused on Raven and after the others had spoken spoke softly to her.

"Take us where you will, but just take us there soon."


----------



## Mimic (Nov 12, 2004)

Having never been to the city before Althron will watch and follow.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 12, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven smiles grimly at Zeric.  "Very well.  I will head towards the large room.  Cound slowly to 30, then follow."

Raven will then disapear into the darkness ahead. _ (Move silently/hide +8; spot +3 listen +2)_


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2004)

"Let's go. We'll probably only discover the children by happen-chance, that is if we don't get our hands on a skulk or neer'do'well who has the knowledge we need. So, one direction is as good as any," Alinis adds in her two coppers.


----------



## Majin (Nov 13, 2004)

Crossing through the cramped tunnels to enter the large room depicted on the party's map you emerge one at a time and the first thing you see are eight large, black marble pillars supporting a ceiling 30-feet-high. The pillars are carved to resemble gnome artisans and warriors standing on each other's shoulders, bracing the vaulted roof with their collective strength. The walls are adorned with faded murals depicting gnomes in reverie; playing pipes, dancing, performing acrobatic stunts, drinking wine, and so forth. 

The 40-foot-wide hall widens to 60 feet at the south end, where you see a large circular pool enclosed by a semicircular, 1-foot-high veined marble wall. Carved into the wall above the pool is a gnome visage with water spilling from its wide grin.

Four bright lights illuminate the hall from end to end, corner to corner. They flicker and dance like torchlight and drift aimlessly about the hall, changing altitude and direction on a whim. 

Two piles of rubble, one in the northwest corner and another in the southwest corner, add elements of imperfection to this grand hall.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 13, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven will move into the room.  She'll glance down each of the hallways to ascertain that no threats wait to ambush the party.  If there are none visible, she'll examine the piles of rubble, and shift though them some.  Is is clear where the rubble came from?  The roof above, perhaps?


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 13, 2004)

As Zeric entered into the hallway, his eyes took in the craftmenship of the room, and once more he was amazed at the skill that went into this place.

_~I wonder what it would have been like to be here when Jazridune thrived?~_

Keeping his weapon ready, Zeric walked into the room and waited for the dandy and the scribe to enter.

"There may be more gnomish writing about, if you find any translate it and call us."

Turning back to face the walls, Zeric began looking for the possible secret door in the room, as so far it seemed that the gnomes were masters of both crafting and hiding.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2004)

Alinis slips her bow off her shoulder and covers the others while they search.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 13, 2004)

Orpheus nods at Zeric and begins looking around the hall for any of this fabled "gnomish writing."
_What good would translating it for you do?_ he thinks to himself in bored tones.
He grabs the attention of Elyas and forces him to help search.
"So, teach me more of this tongue the weird creatures around here use..."


----------



## Dhes (Nov 13, 2004)

As Elyas and Orpheus walk trough the hall looking for gnomish writing, he takes Orpheus trough some simple verbs. “It’s really not all that hard, the biggest hurdle is speaking it with out spitting in someone’s face while you do. Tell me what are we looking for here? I’m sure that Zeric means well, but all the gnomish I know are the four letters we’ve seen on the doors.”


----------



## Mimic (Nov 14, 2004)

As Althron enters the room he quickly glances around noting the architecture.
"Not bad for gnomes," he mutters as he scans the room looking for possible ambushes.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 14, 2004)

"It's a lot like Dwarven..." Orpheus replies, then in Dwarven "Do you speak Dwarven?"


----------



## Majin (Nov 15, 2004)

Moving further into the room Raven can see that both piles of rubble seem to be the result of tunneling. The pile in the north from the one the party emerged from, and another one in the southwest corner of the room. Passageways out of the room, two on both sides, and the three doors all have gnomish runes on them. The western door is the letter 'R', and facing the east wall the left door is 'E' and the right 'U'. No other writing can be found.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 15, 2004)

Alinis continues to keep an eye out for any skull-duggery.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 16, 2004)

Taking Elyas' silence as a sign of ignorance (to the Dwarven language), Orpheus coughs politely.
"Right. Well, it's a lot like Dwarven, like I said," he says before spotting the gnomish runes on the doors and telling everyone what they mean.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 16, 2004)

*Raven*

"I don't know that we can open these doors.  Perhaps we should stick to the passageways for now.  This passage, "she says, indicating the one most to the NW," seems to go to some interesting rooms.  Shall we try this way?"


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 16, 2004)

Zeric strained his ears and heard that the doors were locked and lettered in the gnomish script.

_~Could each letter represent what is contained in the rooms?~_

Keeping the others in sight, Zeric continued to examine the room, looking for any hidden doors or items of interest.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 17, 2004)

Elyas get pulled out of his trance by Orpheus’s cough. “Oh sorry, I was a bit mesmerized by those pillars. I’m must say, Gnomes have a crude taste in architecture. I’m sorry, what was that that you sad, I sounded, uhh, a bit primitive and earthy.”

ooc: Sorry all for my late response, dam you EQ2 dam you.  
By the way, verbatim you are going to love the crafting system in the game, I had lots of fun just fishing and digging for roots yesterday, o and one of the first culinary skills you get is making coffee.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 17, 2004)

"I happen to like gnome architecture..." the bard says in a pouty voice. "Let's move on, people."


----------



## Majin (Nov 17, 2004)

Taking the northwest passage the first branch you come to that leads a short distance north to a room is locked with the gnomish letter 'Z' on it and further down the hall both north and south passages have doors bearing the runes 'E' and 'U' respectively, leaving only the flight of stairs up that leads up to a 70-foot-long, 30-foot-wide octagonal gallery with a 15-foot-high vaulted ceiling. Twenty web-shrouded pedestals stand about the room, and the walls show signs of having once born tapestries and other fixtures. However, the items once displayed here have long since been removed. 

Any sign of keys still evading them the party's passage again becomes barred by two doors in this room, the north door with 'N' and the south door 'J'.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 17, 2004)

"We're running out of options," the bard points out dismally. "Maybe we should just try one of the doors..." he adds, knowing full-well the dangers that inhibits.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 17, 2004)

"High Priestess Urikas' riddle spoke of being wary of the doors with teeth. Let us check the map the gnome gave us before we start trying to force open these sealed rooms."

Frustrated at his inability to locate anything hidden by the gnomes, Zeric hoped the map would give them a clue as to where they were.

_ooches, could you update the map for us? I think I know where we are on the unupdated one, but am not sure._


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 17, 2004)

"All the doors down here have 'teeth,'" Orpheus points out, what to him seems obvious, masterfully. "We're going to have to open one eventually..."


----------



## Majin (Nov 18, 2004)

As if in response to the party's observations Orpheus notices what appears to be a secret door in the southeast portion of the wall.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 18, 2004)

_How come nothing goes the way I planned it?_
"It seems the gnomes can hide their crafts just as skillfully as a dwarf,"  Orpheus says, pointing out the secret passage. He walks over to it and looks at the others expectantly.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 18, 2004)

As the dandy found the door he had been looking for, Zeric mentally cursed his dark luck.

_~Of everyone here, why did it have to be him...~_

Drawing his morningstar as he approached the secret door, Zeric nodded to the dandy when he was beside it.

"Good eyes..."

Searching for the pivot point on the door, Zeric opened it for the others and prepared to go inside it.

_~Cuthbert..let one of the gray skinned bastards be in here trying to ambush us...we need one to guide us...just one...the others I promise I will kill in your name if you just give me one to take alive...~_


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 18, 2004)

"You're the first to ever say that, I assure you," he admits ironically. He stands off to the side and lets the gol...warrior inspect the portal.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 18, 2004)

Alinis eyes flick this way and that as they approach the door, bow and arrow at the ready. Since her near death experience, her cavalier attitude has lessened somewhat. For her, the danger became very apparent and very immediate. She could get hurt. She could _*die*_. And there were those depending on her in a very real way. 

_*My life means little now. * _  She decided, shrugging away the natural fear of death/dying. _*The only thing that matters is finding those children and keeping my companions alive long enough to do so. * _  The door creaked open and she tensed, ears, eyes and body tuned to the slightest disturbance that might mark the presence of one of those damndable skulks.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 18, 2004)

"I say we avoid the doors as long as possible, especially since one way seems as good as another.  In any case, we can start with this secret door.  Good job finding it, Orpheus."

Raven will listen (+3) and search (+5) for any traps before trying to open the door.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 18, 2004)

_Oh sure, the minstrel found something useful to do, let's all praise him._
"Let's call it even, Raven,"  he says to the half-orc girl with a wink.
_I bet if I did something really useful they would grudgingly like me..._


----------



## Majin (Nov 18, 2004)

No traps are found in Raven's search. Opening the door Zeric is disappointed to not find any skulks inside, but more so to find nothing inside. To anyone's eyes the small room looks completely empty...


----------



## Dhes (Nov 18, 2004)

Elyas enters the big room, finding that the party left him still standing in the hall way where he was entering there findings into his book. On entering he finds the group starring at a blank wall. “uhh, what are we looking at here?”

Ooc: Map is updated


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 18, 2004)

Stepping into the room, Zeric looks around inside of it and motions to Raven and the dandy to enter as well.

"Why would the gnomes make a secret room that had no purpose? See if your eyes can see any traces of another door."


----------



## Mimic (Nov 18, 2004)

With a wide grin Althron gives the bard a hearty slap on the back. "Good job finding this, those gnomes are better builders then I thought."  He tells him as he enters the secret room.

"Zeric is right, they woudn't have built this without some purpose in mind. There should be something here." He tells the group as he starts to look around for another secret door or anything that would indicate what the room was used for

<search +1>


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 18, 2004)

"Gnomes like to hide things," he says to Althron, happily accepting a dwarven back-slap; something he's missed for several years.

(OOC: _Knowledge (History) +3_ to see if he can remember anything about gnomes and their mischievous secret rooms. It might help explain this one...)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 19, 2004)

"Perhaps at one time it was not hidden? I mean, this place is old. Maybe it was just meant to be a storage room of some sort and gnomes are known for their love of secrets," Alinis ventures. 

"It would be well like them to make a hidden room simply for the purpose of storing unwanted items until some use could be found." she says, making darned sure that the door behind them doesn't close. The last thing she wants is for this small room to become an obliette.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 19, 2004)

"I can say from personal experience Alinis, that gnomes are never ones to 'store' unwanted items. They usually hang them from the ceiling..." he smiles at his own joke.
"I won't deny that they like to hide things,"  he reiterates with the subtlety of a very large and fast moving rhinoceros.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 19, 2004)

Alinis smirks and keeps an eye on the area.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 19, 2004)

Zeric watched as the others began joking lightly with each other, and while a part of him wished to tell them to cease wagging their tongues and get on with the task at hand, he stopped himself as he knew those words would just further distance him from the others.

_~Not that I need anymore help in that area...Let them bond and forge the invisible chains which will give them strength...I will stay alert for them...~_

As the dandy and dwarf began running their eyes and hands along the walls, Zeric stood beside the archer and the scribe and eyed the map.

"If we do not find any of those gnomish keys, I suggest we follow the tunnels the grays have carved for themselves and see where they lead us. Perhaps by using them, we can find where they are nesting."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 19, 2004)

*Raven*

"Zeric is right.  We have seen many empty rooms now.  The gnomes have left, and the skulks have evidently taken over to some extent, but they are not numerous.  Their tunnels are probably to evade the doors, and thus in that way our purposes are one.  Let's head back to the long room.  There were a couple other corridors leading out of there.  Perhaps one of them will be useful."
_
OOC:  She would like to try going West out of the bottom of the south central long room._


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 19, 2004)

Zeric nodded his head in agreement with Raven's words, glad to hear that the half-orc female still continued to see a clear logic in the ruins around them.

"We shall give them time to search the room before we move on. Perhaps there is a tunnel the gnomes made that reached this room."

_~Or perhaps an empty room is simply an empty room...~_


----------



## Majin (Nov 19, 2004)

Searching from wall to wall of the small secret room Althron's hands bump against something that appears to be invisible. Three objects, an inch thick, long and rectangular can be "felt" leaning against each other in a stack against one wall.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 20, 2004)

Zeric saw the dwarf beginning to trace an outline of something against the wall, but to Zeric's eyes it looked as if he was merely making a rune in the air.

"What have you found priest? Is it another door or entrance to a passage?"


----------



## Mimic (Nov 20, 2004)

"Not sure," Althorn replies concentrating on the invisible objects as if he can break the enchantment by force of will. "Three objects, rectangular and long though, about an inch thick. Got to be carefull, gnomes usually bobbytrap stuff they don't want stolen."

"Where's the half-orc? Maybe she can find any traps I have missed."

<ooc1: I don't think that Althron knows her name, thus the reason he said half orc.>

<ooc2: He will feel around and attempt to figure out what these invisible objects are.>


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 20, 2004)

Orpheus unstraps his lyre and strums a few chords until he feels the arcane power flow from its strings.

_Detect Magic_


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 21, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven returns to the others.  "Well done, Althorn.  My name is Raven by the way."  She'll offer to take the objects.  "I don't know that I can find traps on something I can't see, though."  She'll try, none the less. _(Search +5, disable device +3)_


----------



## Majin (Nov 21, 2004)

Orpheus' spell reveals to him a permanent illusion spell surrounding this room.

From what Raven can tell the objects felt are not trapped and can easily be picked up and carried.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 21, 2004)

"The gnomes have enchanted this room with some kind of illusion. Bring the findings out here and let us see how far the enchantment goes," he says to the group, swinging his lyre back across his shoulder.
_Nothing is as it seems when dealing with gnomes..._


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 22, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven will bring them out of the room.  If they remain invisible, she'll feel them thoroughly with her fingers.  Are they books?  Boxes?  Something else?


----------



## Majin (Nov 22, 2004)

As soon as the carried objects break the magical field of the secret room they slowly appear and show themselves to be 3 very well done paintings, each quite valuable to an interested buyer.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 22, 2004)

*Raven*

"This place is full of surprises," Raven mutters.  "I don't want to hold these.  Perhaps we should leave them and take them back up on our way out.  I wonder if they'll turn invisible again if I put them back in the room..."  Raven tries this.

"Can anyone detect for magic?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 22, 2004)

"Yes. Yes, I can," Orpheus says in a dry tone.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 22, 2004)

As the items were revealed to be paintings, Zeric was slightly disappointed, but once more impressed by the skills of the gnomes.

"I would have liked to have seen this place before it fell into ruins..."

Stopping himself before more of his thoughts escaped, Zeric looked at the others hoping they did not catch his momentary lowering of his guard.

"Place them back in the room and we shall retrieve them on the way out, as they will only hinder us if we carry them."


----------



## Majin (Nov 22, 2004)

Upon returning the paintings to the confines of the small secret room they do indeed return to their invisible state.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 22, 2004)

Raising an eyebrow to Zeric's first statement, he pauses for a moment and watches the paintings turn invisible again in an attempt to hide the fact that he did overhear the hexblade...

"A room that hides what is placed within it. Pretty clever, if you ask me. Come one lets continue the search for the children."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 22, 2004)

*Raven*

"Yes.  I'll lead."

She would still like to try going West out of the bottom of the south central long room.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 23, 2004)

As they placed the paintings back inside the room, Zeric was pleased that once again he had managed to once again convince them of a logical course of action and not step on any of their extremely sensative egos.

_~Perhaps there is hope for them yet...~_

As Raven turned to head back the way they came, Zeric spoke to the dandy as he was coming out of the room.

"Keep searching for more of those hidden doors, perhaps there is a room that the gnomes used to store a spare set of keys."

Hoping the dandy could stay focused to accomplish that simple task, Zeric turned and nodded to the silent half-elves as he passed them and sought to keep in sight of Raven as she backtracked to the room they had not explored yet.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 23, 2004)

"I'll get right on it," he says, pointedly staring off in space as if a secret door would jump out at him at any second.
_This man makes my_ mule _seem a diplomat._


----------



## Majin (Nov 26, 2004)

Four ornate pillars support the 20-foot-high vaulted ceiling of this room, which is illuminated by lanterns hanging in the corners. Tattered red curtains dangle from iron rods mounted to the walls and pillars. Four rows of ornately carved benches stand in the rectangular area defined by the pillars. 

Partially set into the south wall is a raised wooden stage with two short staircases leading up to it. Black curtains partially conceal the back wall of the stage, which is painted with an elaborate woodland mural. 

Upon anyone approaching near the stage one of the black stage curtains flutters, and a small figure steps out from behind it. A baby black bear-- or rather, a gnome wearing a bear costume-- takes center stage, raises a paw to his lips, and begins speaking softly

"Night hath fallen in the Magic Woods, and while myriad woodland creatures dream, Willowbough and her faerie friends frolic beneath the sorcerous moon!"

The small bear curls up into a ball on the stage and feigns sleep. Moments later, a female gnome with briars for hair materializes on stage, as though she were standing invisibly a moment ago, and begins dancing. Solemn music fills the theater as butterfly-winged faeries appear from backstage and join in the ballet.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 27, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven pauses, then tries to slip behind a pillar.  She's unsure what's going on.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 27, 2004)

At the sound of the bear stepping out onto the stage, Alinis whips her bow up and relaxes. _*Well, a near-death experience certainly does wonders for the reflexes.*_

"What is this?" Alinis looks at the play in amusement. "These can't be ghosts. Perhaps an illusion?"


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 27, 2004)

Zeric watched as the elvish archer bring her bow to arms as soon as the spectral gnome appeared on the stage. For a moment, Zeric's morningstar wavered as memories of his days before his time among the Hextorites resurfaced.

He saw his father leaping atop of a stage similar to this one, smiling and laughing as he told the crowds what the night held for them before weaving his, as well as Zeric's mother's illusions and music, magics to bring a story to life.

_~Those days are over, and it was little good the illusions did when they ran your father through like a bull at slaughter...little good was the voice who could enchant all those around her when they placed a gag in her mouth as they raped her...little good is anything except the steel in your hand and in the steel of your will...~_

Seeing Raven hesitating before advancing, Zeric motioned that it was alright and began approaching the stage, seeking to stand atop it to show the others that this was nothing more than another gnomish illusion, a relic of a time when such fancies could be induldged in.

"Aye, I think they are illusions, simply smoke and mirrors and nothing more."


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 27, 2004)

Orpheus stands wholly amused by the reactions of his companions.
_I'd like to know what triggered this display however..._
Orpheus begins to play his lyre again, attempting to determine if the play was not all that radiated magic.
"Even if they are illusions Zeric, you shouldn't just walk up on stage while the performance is running..." he warns the warrior, just in case the gnomes decided to protect against deviant behavior among the audience.

_Detect Magic_


----------



## Mimic (Nov 29, 2004)

"They might be illusions but they can still do damage." He states as he watches Zeric get up on stage. With his heavy mace at the ready, Althron will cut around infront of the stage to see if there is a way to the back.


----------



## Majin (Nov 30, 2004)

Orpheus detects heavy illusion auras all around the stage and its characters, further proven by the fact that as Zeric gets up on stage the cast of characters playing out their roles do not seem to notice him, the dancing gnomes moving right through him as the move about on stage.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 30, 2004)

Orpheus just sighs in acquiescence as Zeric climbs the stage and moves about amongst the ghostly illusions.
_For someone so hasty, he certainly doesn't mind screwing around with "mirrors" and what-have-you..._
He stands back against one of the pillars, letting the others search the room; not feeling his abilities would lend any aide.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 30, 2004)

Alinis smiles at the clever little play and Zeric moving among them, a giant against so small creatures. "Well, this is certainly diverting, but perhaps we should move on?" she looks at her companions.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 1, 2004)

*RAven*

_Dhes hasn't been around for awhile, & I'm not sure what room we're in._

Satisfied the gnomes present no danger, Raven creeps around the room, looking for anything interesting.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 1, 2004)

“What’s up with you people, can’t you take the time to enjoy a marvel like this. You have any idea how hard it is to create something like this.”  Mumbling under his breath Elyas hastily scribbles in his book. “Really your, always so on edge.”


----------



## Majin (Dec 3, 2004)

OoC: Verbatim has informed me that he is once again cut off from the forums at work but things should be back to normal for him quicker than before as he expects to have his net connection at home up sometime this weekend most likely.

~

(Zeric's action was to examine the stage further to look for a sort of backstage area or other additions.)

Searching the stage area Zeric is unable to find an entrance to any sort of back stage area, but does notice a trapdoor in the middle of the stage towards the back. This is most likely where any stage equipment would be stored.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 3, 2004)

*Raven*

Having inspected the room, Raven moves to the stage.  

"Nice find there, Zeric.  Let's have a look under there."

She will inspect it briefly for traps, then try to open the trapdoor.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 3, 2004)

Alinis grins at Elyas. "I have a fair idea of how hard it is to create an illusion this intricent. Both my parents were sorcerers." she said. "But exploring this place and finding those children take precedence," she pats him on his shoulder. "Don't worry. We'll note it down and if we survive, we'll come back and enjoy it."


----------



## Mimic (Dec 4, 2004)

Althron will get up on stage and keep a watchfull eye on the "illusions" as Raven and Zeric open the trapdoor.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 4, 2004)

Orpheus just leans against the wall and enjoys the show.


----------



## Majin (Dec 5, 2004)

Raven finds no traps on the "trapdoor", and when opened, reveals 3-foot-tall, cobweb-filled storage area that runs throughout the length of the stage. From this vantage point, you can see some instruments laying against a wooden chest in the shadowy crawlspace.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 5, 2004)

Zeric listened as Raven told him of what was below the stage and pondered if the chest would be worth opening.

_~Could the chest hold a spare collection of keys? As I am sure the gnomes would consider this a central meeting area due to the illusionary play...~_

Looking over to Raven, Zeric knew that while the half-orc was a capable fighter, she was not trained to face a foe head on like he was and knew that if any should go below in case of a skulk ambush it should be him.

"I will go fetch the chest and see if the gnomes placed any keys within. If there are skulks hiding below, I will deal with them..."

Dropping into the hatchway below, Zeric hunched over and began inching towards the chest.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 5, 2004)

Orpheus' attention is drawn back to his companions when Zeric begins climbing into the gloomy shaft. He sidles up to the stage to get a better look.
"Give him some light," the bard says, demanding of the others what he can't give himself.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 5, 2004)

Alinis places a hand on Zeric's shoulder. "I'll go with you, in that light, my eyes will be better than yours, though they aren't as good as Raven's," she smiles at the half-orc. "And I'll stick with the bow," she added dryly.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 6, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven's eyes narrow with concern as Zeric drops into the passage.  "Be careful!" she hisses.  Once there is space (& after Alanis, I guess), Raven will drop in as well, morningstar in hand.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 6, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alinis places a hand on Zeric's shoulder. "I'll go with you, in that light, my eyes will be better than yours, though they aren't as good as Raven's," she smiles at the half-orc. "And I'll stick with the bow," she added dryly.




"How are you going to draw your bow when you are bent nearly in half walking under the stage? If you want to help me, begin to look at your environment and think as your enemy would think."

Zeric's voice was neither sharp, nor gentle, but carried the tone of a weary parent doing his best to make a child see that the fire would burn her if she stuck her hand in.

"I do appreciate the thought, but in this instance I think I am more than capable of moving a simple chest. After all, am I nothing more than a brute?"

Zeric's eyes landed on the dandy with the last remark and while there was again an absence of malice in his voice, a touch of frustration was still there.

Bending his knees slightly, Zeric placed his hands on the lip of the trapdoor's opening and jumped into the underfloor below.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 7, 2004)

Orpheus holds Zeric's eye contact with a look of edification. He gives the arrogant man a wink, and goes back to watching the play.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 7, 2004)

Althron watches and listens to Zeric refuse Alinis' offer of help with a small shake of his head. 

_"Aye and how well will you swing that sword with you being bent at the waist boy?"_ He thinks to himself as he walks over to her.

"Don't take it too hard, he means well. He just has troubles showing it." He says in a low voice so only she can hear.


----------



## Majin (Dec 7, 2004)

Without much trouble Zeric is able to life the chest up and out of the trapdoor onto the stage if he so wishes. He also finds a masterwork mandolin leaning against it.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 7, 2004)

Alinis nods. "Aye. If he did not, he would not care as much as he does. And I've lived long enough to recognize that he is not acting, nor cares to." she said, just as softly.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 9, 2004)

Dropping the chest onto the stage, Zeric looked over to Raven and nodded towards the heavy oaken chest.

"I do not know if it is locked or not, but it is better to be safe than sorry. Keep your eyes sharp and your fingers nimble."

Reaching beside him, Zeric picked the mandolin up and placed it carefully on the stage. While he did not know if the dandy could even play it, Zeric saw the mandolin in the same light that he saw the gnomish paintings. The skill that went into the crafting of the instrument was obvious, and the fact that the skulks had not smashed it for kindling was in itself an amazing thing.

_~Mayhaps they simply never took the time to look under here.~_

Brushing the dust from his pants as he gathered his thoughts, Zeric looked once more towards the dandy before picking up the mandolin and walking towards him.

_~Cuthbert..let this be painless...~_

Clearing his throat when he stood behind the dandy, as the half-elf made no move to turn to face him, Zeric waited until he turned around before holding the mandolin out to him.

"I know not if you can play this, but if you can do it justice. If you can not, see to it that it goes to a fitting place. A place where the holder can see the skill in which this instrument was made, and know what a treasure he holds."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 10, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven will check for traps related to lifting the chest.  If none, she'll try to pick it up and bring it to the deck, where she'll check for traps and try to open locks.  She'll have a final look around underneath as well.  If she can't pick it up, she'll have to do all that underneath the floor.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 10, 2004)

Orpheus looks at Zeric and then to the presented mandolin with a cocked eyebrow.
"I can see its worth right here," the bard says calmly, accepting the instrument with tentative hands. "Thank you," he adds while he begins to try and tune it.
He fiddles with it until he remembers the note-structure, and then plays a few chords to accompany the illusionary play.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 10, 2004)

Dunstand walks over to his companions, just in time to see Zeric climb back out of the hole with some kind of box and a musical instrument. _Why would anyone hide a box and a musical instrument under a trap door? _  

Turning his head to Orpheus as he hears him play the mandolin. “Is that wise? Maybe we should se if it holds any kind of enchantment, I don’t think that they put it down there just because they needed the room. For all we know, playing on that thing summons some kind of demon or worse.”


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 10, 2004)

"My love for music is no greater than any gnome's. I doubt seriously the creator of this fine instrument would punish any skilled musician that played it," Orpheus says to the paranoid scribe.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 10, 2004)

“I’m sorry, I didn’t want to insult you musical skills. I can safely say that I have never met someone as skilled a bard as you.” He tells Orpheus, spreading his hands in acquiesce. _You are the only bard I’ve met, music is not a real skill. _


----------



## Majin (Dec 10, 2004)

Checking the box for traps Raven finds none, and surprisingly no lock either. The lid of the chest opens easily revealing on top, cushioned by what looks to be a fine folded cloak, a small spellbook with a tiny lock securing it shut. A wand is tucked away in the corner as well as a 5-inch-long steel rod with an engraved rune at one end and notches carved into the other. (The letter 'J' in gnomish.)


----------



## kirinke (Dec 11, 2004)

Alinis nods. "We should take nothing for granted down here. I suggest we get all of these things checked for enchantments before we use them."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 11, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven smiles, her lips pulling back to reveal pointed teeth.  

"This is nice."  She passes the items around to anyone interested, prefering to keep the 'J' key herself.  She'll take the first look at the cloak as well, perhaps trying it on, if it doens't look suspicious.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 11, 2004)

Zeric did not try to hide the frustration and disappointment he felt when the chest opened and only a single key was found inside of it and when the dandy could not wait until they had left this place before beginning to play the mandolin that he had just been handed.

_~As if the play wasn't loud enough...now he will be playing with his new toy while they searched for the children...what was I thinking in handing it to him...~_

As Raven pulled the others items out and unfolded the cloak, Zeric turned to face the scribe and tried to pull his attention away from the dandy long enough to be of some use to them all.

"Can you see if the items carry any enchantments upon them? Or are they merely stage props under a magical stage?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 12, 2004)

Orpheus narrows his eyes at Elyas, trying to figure out if the half-elf's comment was sarcasm. When Raven opens the chest and shows the items to everyone, he happily translates the rune on the key; completely sure that no one would be able to tell which doors it opened simply by matching the runes.
_I'm sure the mage could handle himself, but the rest of them have the collective intelligence of a white dragon,_ he thinks to himself while still strumming chords.


----------



## Majin (Dec 14, 2004)

Raven feels no different after doning the cloak, but Elyas' detection spell allows him to see a glow around it (illusion), as well as the wand (divination).

OoC: Sorry all, been having trouble getting into ENWorld the past few days, but the site seems back to its slow self again now.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 14, 2004)

*Raven*

_OOC:  Congrats on your 1000th post, Majin.  Did Raven see anything else under the stage?  If not, it's time to be moving on._

IC:  Raven smiles as she models the cloak.  "I think I'll keep it.  Gnome magic for a gnome city.  Any hey, now that we've got a key, we can go back & open some doors!  How about we try the door in the SouthWest that should go to a big room?"


----------



## Mimic (Dec 14, 2004)

(ooc: sorry backtracking slightly - nice to know I am not the only one that had problems getting on)

Althron nods his head slightly to Alinis' reply, "Aye, he is focused, I'll give you that. Too much so if you ask me, becarefull he doesn't walk you down a path you donna want to go."



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> Raven smiles as she models the cloak. "I think I'll keep it. Gnome magic for a gnome city. Any hey, now that we've got a key, we can go back & open some doors! How about we try the door in the SouthWest that should go to a big room?"




"Seems a good a plan as any." He says walking off the stage and towards the doors.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 14, 2004)

Alinis nods in agreement. "I'll agree to that priest," she tells him dryly.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 15, 2004)

Orpheus places the mandolin across his shoulder, secures his lyre in his backpack, and follows the others without any objections.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 16, 2004)

Elyas fist concentrates on the cloak that Raven is wearing and than on the wand. “It seems that the cloak has some kind of illusion cast upon it and the wand seems to hold some divination powers.”


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 17, 2004)

Zeric waited until the group had fallen in behind Raven heading towards the locked doors that they could now open before stepping off of the stage himself.

_~I will give them one or two trys to find progress before I call them on the error of this course. Maybe they will learn from hitting the wall themselves...~_

While he felt the key to locating the children rested in finding more of the elusive skulks, but it seemed that those he travelled with had the attention span of small children. It was a trait that he found both unsettling and frustrating given the severity of their quest, but as he had already discovered, any attempts to point these flaws out to them was met with defensive backlashing and name calling.

_~It is not my place to save them from themselves...it is only my place to use them to rescue the children...I only hope they can stay focused long enough to do it...~_


----------



## kirinke (Dec 17, 2004)

Alinis is rear-guard, her bow ready for eventual trouble. Her keen eyes scan the walls and floors, looking for secret doors and any other kind of oddities that might be interesting.


----------



## Majin (Dec 20, 2004)

OoC: Thanks Manz. Didn't even realize I was that close  Nothing else under the stage though.

~

Using the key on the southwest door unlocks and disables any traps present, but leads to the room the party was previously in. (With the secret art gallery stash)


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 20, 2004)

*Raven*

"It looks like there is another 'J' door where we first entered.  Shall we try that one?"


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 21, 2004)

As the group walked in a circle, as they wound up standing in front of the hidden door that held the artwork inside, Zeric's eyes showed the frustration that the delay was causing. When Raven spoke of trying another door, Zeric quickly answered her.

"Aye, let us try that one, but let us move with haste. If that door does not give us any further assistance, we must resume hunting the skulks through their own tunnels."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 21, 2004)

"Sounds like a good as plan as any." Alinis says dryly.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 22, 2004)

Alinis said:
			
		

> "Sounds like a good as plan as any." Alinis says dryly.




Althron glances over at the elf woman, one of his hairy eyebrows raised in what can only be a surprised look. If he has any comments he keeps it to himself as he follows Raven to the new door.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 22, 2004)

Zeric fought to keep from lashing out at the elvish female as sarcastic tone met his suggestion. He could feel his hand tighten their grip on the morningstar he carried and knew that if he would have spoken so insolently to a Battlemaster of Hextor, he would have been served his own tongue on a platter.

_~Why must they argue against everything that carries a hint of reason? Why must I pull them as if they were oxen being led to the slaughter?~_

"If you have a better suggestion speak it, as precious time slips away from us the longer we tarry."


----------



## Majin (Dec 23, 2004)

Turning the key in the old door disables any traps as expected and allows access into the small room. Inside are fifteen small chests lining the walls, covered in cobwebs and dust.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 23, 2004)

*Raven*

"It seems the skulks never found a 'J' Key.  The gnomes no longer need this stuff.  Mind if I have a look?"  If there are no objections, Raven will check the first check for traps and locks.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 23, 2004)

"Go for it, we might get lucky and discover more keys or perhaps something that will be of use in our search for the missing children." He tells her moving to the side to let her pass.


----------



## Majin (Dec 23, 2004)

Not finding traps or locks on any of the chests Raven opens each one, finding only a dusty woolen blanket in each, and an off-white tabard emblazoned with the symbol of Jzadirune (an insignia depicting a wooden gear with a yellow, eight-pointed star in its hollow center.)


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 24, 2004)

"This could have been the guard barracks," Orpheus says about the room, knowing gnomes to be a community friendly people, but not believing every citizen would give up their privacy and live so crowded.
_Not that this lot cares anything about the_ humanities_..._


----------



## kirinke (Dec 24, 2004)

Alinis shrugs at Zeric's comment, noting how he gripped his weapon, before forcing himself to relax. "I have no better plan as I said. We are forced to explore this place haphazardly and it is frustrating. No more, no less." she replied and then almost to herself. "We need a bloody guide down here. Maybe one of those damnable skulk-creatures."

ooc:
are the new-npc's with us? What are their names, I forget them.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 27, 2004)

As the elvish woman spoke of capturing one of the skulks to use as a guide, Zeric looked over towards her and smirked.

"You think?"

Turning to face Raven, Zeric raised his voice just a fraction to get her attention and to let her know his patience was waning with this endevour, especially since the chests did not have another key inside of them.

"We return to the tunnels Raven. While they may be more dangerous, they at least were carved by those we seek."

Stepping out of the room, Zeric began heading to the tunnel they first entered and began following it, looking for any signs of skulk activity.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 28, 2004)

"We seek the children, right?" Orpheus asks the others in a sarcastic whisper.
_The man has less tact than a falling rock._
"Come, let us follow the ogre and see what progress we will make under his lead," he says loudly, testing the halls of Jzadirune's acoustics. He waves Raven on ahead after Zeric.
_Follow your master, hound._


----------



## Mimic (Dec 29, 2004)

Althron says nothing but notes the tension in the group, the hexblade wasn't going to make his orders any easier, but he will do what he must to make sure they survive down here. 

With a small shake of his head he follows Zeric and the others.


----------



## Majin (Dec 29, 2004)

OoC: Yes the two npc's are still with your group. Their names are Fario & Fellian. Hope everyone had a nice holiday. Now, let's get on with the show. 

~

Regardless of who follows him Zeric moves on through the tunnels searching for any sign of skulks. All paths in the rubble of the carved tunnels show signs of use, but recent bare footprints can be seen leading back and forth through the eastern tunnel, then branching north and south at its intersection.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 29, 2004)

_ooc:Words I've been waiting to here...on with the game!!!_

As the dandy's words slammed into him, Zeric fought to stay silent and press on towards locating those that could possibly give them a clue as to where the children were kept.

_~They bite at me as a hound would bite one they see as a threat. Why can't they see the simple logic? Why must they be fed like the infants? Coddled at every turn and pampered as if they are above me. Even the dwarf mocks me, I can feel his eyes upon me, judging my every step waiting to see if I will betray my words and manifest an aspect of that black blood Hextor. Why couldn't the Priestess Urikas just send me down with some real guards? There would be silence at least, as well as order...~_

As Zeric's caught sight of the recent footprints, he stopped and waited for the others to catch up and as they gave them their usual doubtful looks, he pointed out the markings to them.

"They are on the move again, whether they are running from us or seeking a way to ambush us I am not sure, but we are on the right path."

Looking into the dandy's eyes Zeric spoke to everyone, but his words were for him alone.

"We do seek the children, but it would seem that the skulks might have had a hand in the kidnapping, if nothing else they have bored out these tunnels and might be aware of who comes through. It was a skulk that led us to the mimic creature when we sought the Keygan's rat and if one of them knew about the missing familiar, then I would place solid coin they know of the children also."

Zeric paused slightly and tried to soften the tone of his voice somewhat, but as soon as he resumed speaking, knew that he had failed miserably.

"You all do not have to like me, do not have to accept me, but you must quit second guessing every single move I make and thing I say, as all I want is to rescue the children. After this is over, if you feel there is a score that needs to be settled between you and I, for whatever reason you see fit, then we will make time to settle it, but for now, can we just put aside you and I and work on getting the children?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 29, 2004)

_I love when the ignorant try to play the role of the diplomat._
"The only one mentioning any unsettled scores is you, Zeric. The only way you will be accepted is if you accept us. I've had about enough of your condescending attitude. We're all in this together and it's about time you got over your little complexes and started acting as an equal rather than the only one who has any clue of what is going on," the bard says evenly. "And let me remind you, the only reason most of us are here right now is because we saved you."
He pauses to make sure his last point settled in and gained the support of those it referred to.
"Now then, I admit to my own flaws and apologize for any immature behavior of mine," he says, offering the warrior his hand, "but feel the best way to move on unabated is to forgive and forget."

(OOC: If Zeric plays tough and doesn't accept Orpheus' hand, Orpheus will attempt to _Charm_ him)


----------



## kirinke (Dec 29, 2004)

"Orpheus is right Zeric. We don't... We aren't your enemy. We never have been. If we were, we would have left you to fight those thugs alone. We wouldn't be here now helping find those kids. The only problem I have with you is your inability to trust. Open your eyes. Are we the enemy? Have we done anything to deserve your distrust? Have we?" Alinis asked.

"I am willing to let the past go if you are." She finished, and in a sudden move, flicked out her dagger, handing it to him hilt first. "I trust you to guard my back." she said, her voice oddly formal, as if it were some sort of ritual from her own land.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 30, 2004)

Elyas gives a big yawn, “Don’t you think we have better things to do then to fight amongst our self’s, I don’t think we will be much help to these children if we kill one another.”  Turning to Zeric, “I don’t know what kind of demons you carry with you, and I’ll be happy to help you where I can in fighting theme, but right here and right now I don’t have the time or give a *Monkey*” turning his attentions to Orpheus “Please stop trying  to antagonize the man, and try to keep your funny or sarcastic remarks for the taverns.”  

Ooc: yup, the scrawny scribe is getting annoyed.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 31, 2004)

Althron says nothing, but watches intently, ready to intervene in case fists or swords fly. Out of the corner of his eye he spots the half-elves, catching their eye for a moment he gives a slight shrug of his shoulders.


----------



## Majin (Jan 3, 2005)

OoC: So guys, anyone want to take a stab at which direction the party will go or are we still waiting on a response from Verbatim?   

~

The two half-elves smile nervously at Althron, and share looks between themselves as well that could express the notion that perhaps coming down here was not such a wise move.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 3, 2005)

_ooc: Sorry all...got caught up in the New Year's rush and am trying to settle back down again..._

IC:

Zeric kept his tongue still as he reached out and shook the half-elf's hand, keeping his grip in check as well. As he released the dandy's hand, he heard the elvish woman speak and watched as she drew steel and offered it to him.

"I appreciate the thought, but keep your steel close to you. You are liable to need it more than I in these close quarters."

Turning to face Raven, Zeric pointed to the tracks on the ground.

"Which sets look fresher to you?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 3, 2005)

*Raven*

_OOC:  I'd thought Raven had headed for the next J door, but now I'm a bit confused.  Is Dhes' map updated?  We went through the J door in the SW didn't we?  If so, How about the J door just after we came in?_


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 3, 2005)

OOC: I admit, I also thought we went back to the first J door. Majin cleared that up though... We might as well just follow the tracks since we're here.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 3, 2005)

ooc: 
one way looks as best as any, at least until we get our hands on a skulk and persuade him that it's in his best interest to cooperate with us.


----------



## Majin (Jan 4, 2005)

OoC: Yes you guys went to the other 'J' room door. It was the one with all the chests with basically nothing in them.  The map is not up to date tho. I will harrass Dhes to do that today when I talk to him. Currently the party is in the eastern set of tunnels by the room east of the 'J' room in question.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 4, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven will search for tracks as well (search +5).  If they find some, and can follow them, she will want to do that.  Otherwise...

"Perhaps we could head West.  There seem to be many doors that way.  Perhaps some of them will open with this key.  I agree that the skulks are probably behind this, and we want to find them."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 4, 2005)

Considering the whole matter resolved, Orpheus waits for Raven's take on the tracks.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 4, 2005)

Alinis nodded in agreement. "I doubt that the skulks are directly behind the kidnappings. They do not seem brave enough to have done this on their own. But that means they will at least have some valuable information on who hired or threatened them into committing the crimes,"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 5, 2005)

"Don't underestimate these things, we don't know anything about them. Cowards are always more dangerous than the brave,"  Orpheus looks up and says conversationally.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 5, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Perhaps we could head West.  There seem to be many doors that way.  Perhaps some of them will open with this key.  I agree that the skulks are probably behind this, and we want to find them."




"We will follow your lead Raven, you have done well so far, take us where your gut tells you." He tells her as he tries not to get in her way.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 9, 2005)

Alinis looks sideways at Orpheos and nods fractionally. "Aye, that they are. And we know little of what they can do too."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 9, 2005)

_OOC:  Do you understand where we're headed Majin?  In a sense it doens't matter, we just want to keep exploring._


----------



## Majin (Jan 9, 2005)

OoC: Yep I gotcha Manz, footprints in the dirt first though!  As for Zeric, we should assume he was called back to the church immediately. This at least leaves the possibility open for him if Verbatim ever returns to us to pick up where we left off.

~

Following the footprints through the eastern tunnel Raven comes to a branch in the passage, leading north and south. The tracks seem fresher to the north so Raven leads the party that way. You move up at an incline for a short ways before the tunnel opens up into a rectangular room with another tunnel cut out in the western wall. A passage to the south with stairs leads down and a door to the north has the markings that match the 'J' key in your possession.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 10, 2005)

*Raven*

"I think we should follow the recently cut tunnel.  As Zeric reminds us, it is the skulks that are our primary suspects.  Exploration of this underground city, however interesting, is a secondary goal.  Let me stay in front for a count of 50.  That should allow me to move silently and scout.  I'll blow my whistle if i need any help."

Assuming no objections, Raven will continue in the crude tunnel.  She'll look for footprints first, for what its worth, though she's no tracker.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 11, 2005)

Alinis nods. "Good luck my friend,"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 11, 2005)

Orpheus just follows without any complaints.
_I shall definitely want to explore this place more when we have unraveled this mystery_, he thinks to himself, taking a personal interest in the gnome complex.


----------



## Majin (Jan 12, 2005)

The new tunnel quickly branches north, then breaks off to the west and northeast, the northeast passage appearing to lead to the room locked by the 'J' door.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 12, 2005)

Raven pauses until the others catch up in order to see where she's going, then she heads West, moving silently.


----------



## Majin (Jan 15, 2005)

The passageway goes on for about 50 feet before turning north into a T-intersection to the west and east. Raven can easily see the entrance to a room a short distance down both passages.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 15, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven will go west, trying to peer into the room before entering.


----------



## Majin (Jan 15, 2005)

Chunks of broken stone and smaller debris fill this room. A wooden lever juts from an iron plate set into the west wall. A 5-foot-diameter tunnel delves east into darkness. A door to the northwest is labeled with a "U".


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 15, 2005)

Orpheus walks over to the lever and examines it to determine its purpose.
_Could be some kind of track-mover..._ he thinks to himself, glancing at the tunnel.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 16, 2005)

"Orpheous, don't touch it," Alinis warns, looking around for traps. "We don't know what it does." she says, also looking up at the ceiling for tell-tale signs of murder-holes and such-like things.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 16, 2005)

Orpheus childishly mimics Alinis' words in silent mockery. He walks over to the tunnel to test his theory and search it for any tracks.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 16, 2005)

IC:
Alinis thankfully doesn't see his silent mockery and continues to search the room for any items of interest before heading over to the tunnel....

ooc:
sticks out tongue at hipp.


----------



## Dhes (Jan 17, 2005)

Seeing the others bicker about the uninteresting lever, Elyas takes it on to himself to settle the matter. The wizard walks over to the lever and gives it a satisfied pull. “See nothing to worry about, there is no logical explanation why this would setof a trap.”


----------



## Majin (Jan 17, 2005)

Orpheus looks about the ground, seeing tracks in patterns coming and going overlapping each other. Nothing can be made heads or tails of. 

The lever pulls back into place in Elyas' hands with a creak. A moment later clanging can be heard echoing throughout the dungeon, the sounds of doors opening throughout the complex it seems.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 17, 2005)

Althorn listens to the clanging noise as it reverberates through the underground city.

"Well, that either made our jobs a lot easier or a lot harder. We should head out and find out which it is."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 18, 2005)

Alinis winces as she hears the sounds reverberate throughout the complex. "Well, that tears it. Now they know someone is poking about where they shouldn't," she tells Elyas dryly.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 18, 2005)

"As if they didn't already," Orpheus retorts, giving the scribe a protective pat on the shoulder. He follows after Raven and Althron, absent-mindedly cleaning his teeth with his tongue.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 18, 2005)

Alinis makes a face at Orpheous. "True." she finally conceeds and follows them, keeping a firm grip on her bow.


----------



## Majin (Jan 25, 2005)

OoC: Will assume you guys check out the other direction of the tunnel to get things moving again. 

~

Half-made kegs, tables, bookshelves, and chests clutter this dark, 10-foot-high room. Most of these unfinished works have been pushed against the outer walls, making room for four cots in the middle of the floor. Two workbenches covered with carpenter's tools flank the north exit. A few rat bones litter the floor. 

Laying prone on one of the cots, apparently sleeping, is a small, humanoid figure that fits the description given to you earlier of the other creature to accompany the skulks with their kidnappings in the world above.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 25, 2005)

Upon spotting the sleeping figure Althorn abruptly stops walking, stealth was definately wasn't his forte and he didn't want to wake the sleeping creature, if it was even really asleep. Gesturing to Raven to circle around it to cut off its escape route Althron will wait until she is in place before advancing again.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 25, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven will circle silently, trying to cut off any escape, then wait with her morningstar poised, waiting for the others to enter.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 26, 2005)

ooc:
humanoid figure? what species is it? Been so long.... 
Oh, the rouge's gallery thread seems to have been lifted by a kender.   

IC:
Face grim, Alinis creeps up on the sleeping critter, intending to capture it alive. (Move Silently +7, Raven should be able to help too as she's a rogue.)


----------



## Majin (Jan 26, 2005)

OoC: Rogue's Gallery thread looks fine here. Perhaps you should check all of your subscribed threads. It's in there.....


----------



## kirinke (Jan 26, 2005)

OOC
Will do. Gotta expect a few bugs here and there no? 
*Gets out her can of virtual raid and goes hunt'n


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 26, 2005)

OOC: Blarg. I have to search the messageboards for our threads, my user control panel won't load...

Orpheus watches the women slink-about and draws his bow, preparing a shot if things get uncivilized.


----------



## Majin (Jan 28, 2005)

Alinis manages to get to the creature and jerk it awake as she grabs it from behind and holds it steady. Startled, the small figure thrases about suddenly as it looks wildly around trying to catch its bearings. 

Seeing the creatures face and full profile now, Elyas easily identifies it from his readings and the description Keygan gave earlier as being what is called a 'Dark Creeper', the other species known to be working with the skulks in their kidnapping raids.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 28, 2005)

"Do you understand common?" she asks as gently as possible under the circumstances, keeping a firm grip on the creature. "We won't hurt you if you behave yourself. If you try to escape we will knock you out." she looks at the others. "A little help please,"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 28, 2005)

"Do me you understand?" Orpheus attempts in Undercommon, forming the unfamiliar syllables meticulously.


----------



## Majin (Jan 29, 2005)

Fario and Fellian move to assist Alinis in holding the creature down as Orpheus attempts to communicate with it. 

Seeing the creature better now puts slight chills through those noticing its striking resemblance to gnomes. The only difference besides their pallid skin is the pair of cloven hooves they have in place of feet. 

The creature screeches in its gutteral language non-sensically, averting its eyes from those carrying lanterns or torches. (which is who again, btw?) Recognizing the string of its language the dark creeper stares at Orpheus through squinting eyes, but does not answer, only hisses at the bard through bared teeth.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 29, 2005)

"Tell him we won't hurt him if he cooperates." Alinis tells Orpheous.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 29, 2005)

Orpheus laughs nervously at Alinis.
"Do what we say and live happiness," he continues in Undercommon, slowly gaining a feel for the rough tongue.

(_Intimidate +5_)


----------



## Mimic (Jan 30, 2005)

Althron will walk around and check out the room that they are in.


----------



## Majin (Jan 30, 2005)

"What's you wants?" the creature asks breathlessly as it goes limp, tired out from struggling against those holding it.

Searching about the room as the others interrogate the dark creeper Althron spies a lidless chest on a woodworking bench against one wall. Peering inside he notices a few things of value among a collection of worthless trinkets. Inside are four engraved copper cups, a silver cloak pin set with a bloodstone, three zircons, a gold comb set with citrines, and a 26 silver and 130 copper in loose coinage.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 30, 2005)

"What _do_ we want?" Orpheus asks his companions, and then: "Oh, right," when they look at him like he's an idiot.
"Where is the children?" he asks the dark creeper in a dominating voice. "You's taking us to these...them," he gives a perplexed look at the ceiling, and mouths his last sentence slowly.
"Elyas, talk to him," the bard demands of the mage, getting a little frustrated with his lack of Undercommon vocabulary.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 30, 2005)

Alinis keeps a firm grip on the creature, hard enough to keep it from escaping, but not so hard as to hurt it. At least if it doesn't struggle. She will knock it out of it decides to be unpleasant.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2005)

Zeric's thoughts were filled with rage as he raced back towards the gnome's shop and the entrance to the undercity.

_~I will find out who did this and make them pay...they know we are getting closer and they are scared...however, they made a mistake by not killing me when they had the chance~_

Rushing down the steps into the gnomish ruins, Zeric heard a thunderous sound and prayed to Cuthbert that those he had left were still alive.

_~Even the dandy...~_

Ignoring the burning pain in his chest from his protesting lungs, Zeric began searching for them quickly, and as he heard the familiar echo of the dandy's voice, Zeric rushed towards the room it came from.

_ooc: Pausing here to let someone have a chance to notice the out of breath Zeric before I have him come on it..._


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 31, 2005)

With his attention away from the dark creeper, Orpheus notices Zeric trying not to look worn-out coming towards them.
"That was fast..."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2005)

Zeric's eyes locked onto the dandy and although his first impulse was to snap back in self defense, he knew the time for giving into such petty acts were over.

"The kidnappers are aware of us...the summons I heard was not from Priestess Urikas, a fact she was not pleased to have to tell me..."

Forcing himself to stand tall, Zeric looked over to the figure held in the tall elf's hands.

"Where did you catch this one at?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 31, 2005)

Orpheus cups his mouth between his thumb and index finger, giving off the look of someone trying to be astute.
"It was here," he replies after a second, seeming to want to ask the warrior something in return, but leaves it out, thinking the present more important.
"What's your title, slimy-eight-hearted-dirt-eater?" Orpheus asks the dark creeper.


----------



## Dhes (Jan 31, 2005)

Elyas casually leans against the wall, taking in the actions of his companions with some amusement. The mage looks surprised as he notes the return of the big man from what ever summons he received. “I think your undercommon is coming along nicely” Elyas says to Orpheus “although, I think that the Dark Creeper as it is called thinks you would be very happy if you could live out your life as a worm.”

Approaching the Creeper, (in Undercommon) “My friends here would appreciate it if you could show us some cooperation.”  Pointing to Zeric “You see that big man over there, the one that looks like he just killed a dragon single-handedly. He probably did, so being helpful would properly be better for your health.”


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 31, 2005)

Orpheus stares at Elyas with his lips pursed.
"What's that supposed to mean?" he asks almost to himself, narrowing his eyes. He doesn't expect an answer and just listens to the mage talk.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2005)

Watching and listening as the scribe and dandy speak to the grey skinned creature, Zeric hoped the two of them knew what they were asking. Once again the urge to snap an order to them formed on his lips, but he killed it just as quickly.

_~If we are to find the children, we must use all of our strengths...~_

When the scribe turned the creeper to face his way, Zeric stared hard into the smaller creature's eyes, looking for any sign of recognition from it.

_~Shades...it looks just like the others we killed...~_


----------



## kirinke (Jan 31, 2005)

Alinis looks at Zeric. "Damn. I figured that they would have to notice us sooner or later. I was hoping for later." she says, keeping a firm grip on the creature, not trusting it for a moment.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 1, 2005)

Althorn notices the out of breath warrior, giving him a quick nod of acknowledgment before returning his notice back to what he found, at the very least this should be able to purchase a few healing potions or some minor healing scrolls.

"Get the information and be done with it, we don't know how long his friends will be gone. And it looks like they were planning on staying here awhile"  He adds showing the minor trinkets he found


----------



## Majin (Feb 1, 2005)

The dark creeper nods its acceptance at bringing you where you want. "To the Malachite Fortress we must go," it says relucatantly.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 1, 2005)

Zeric watched as the creature nodded his head to something the scribe and dandy had asked it and he hoped that meant it knew something useful to their situation.

"What did he say?"

Zeric's tone was restrained and he hoped his question came out as something other than his usual demand for answers.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 1, 2005)

"He'll take us to the 'Stalactite Castle.' Wherever that is," Orpheus answers calmly. He walks over to the little chest Althron discovered and looks around.
"Who wants to carry this burden?"


----------



## Dhes (Feb 1, 2005)

“Close…. But it says we have to go to the Malachite Fortress, I don’t know maybe they have some green stronghold or what ever.”

(in Undercommon) “What is this Malachite Fortress?? Is it a stronghold of some kind? I don’t think my companions would like it if you would lead us to 20 or so of you kin.”


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 2, 2005)

_~Finally a step in the right direction. I told them that these brutes would be useful if we could make one talk...~_

Opening his mouth for a moment, the scribe turned quickly away from him and began speaking once more to the creeper in its odd sounding tongue.

"Ask it if the children are held there and how heavily is it protected."

As the dandy nudged a chest with his boot and asked who would carry it, Zeric knew the logical answer would be to leave it until they returned, as extra weight would only slow them down and tire them out in the process.

"I think it best if for the time being we leave it. However, if you feel it must be moved, then I think placing it in the room with the paintings would be wise. The creepers do not know of the room and there will be time enough for exploring the riches this place offers once the children are safe."

Turning his attention back to the scribe, Zeric waited for the translation of his conversation as patiently as he could.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 2, 2005)

Alinis nods in agreement. "Sensible," she says easily, still keeping a grip on the critter. "Um, what are we going to do with this guy once we get our answers? We can't simply let him go. Otherwise, he'll spread the alarm." she shook her head. "I know they know we're hunting for the children, but they don't know when or from what direction we'll be coming from to get them."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 2, 2005)

Zeric looked evenly at the elvish archer and spoke in a simple and flat tone.

"He leads us to where we go and  will continue to walk in front of us as long as his legs carry him. If he tries to escape, I will strike him down like the curr he is, as his punishment will not go undelivered. He merely seeks now to earn a swift painless end to his dark life."

Pausing as he considered her words, Zeric turned to face the dwarvish priest.

"Is a spell of thought speak a difficult one to cast? Also must the target be known to them? I ask this as perhaps our enemies seek to further delay us by planting doubts in our minds through smoke and mirrors."


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 2, 2005)

"Right,"  he agrees absentmindedly. "Raven, I'd take it there myself, but I think you're much better at finding your way down here. Not to mention faster," he adds for Zeric's sake.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 2, 2005)

Alinis mouth sets into a grim line at Zeric's words. He was blunt, but he spoke truth. _*We can't let this creeper escape, so if he tries, we must either prevent or kill him.*_ She decided. 

"Aye, but if he attempts to escape, let us try to recapture him first without killing him. After all, a dead guide does us little good," she tells Zeric. "


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 2, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alinis mouth sets into a grim line at Zeric's words. He was blunt, but he spoke truth. _*We can't let this creeper escape, so if he tries, we must either prevent or kill him.*_ She decided.
> 
> "Aye, but if he attempts to escape, let us try to recapture him first without killing him. After all, a dead guide does us little good," she tells Zeric. "




"Agreed, as long as you accept that if his escaping puts any of you, or the children in danger, there is no second guessing the fate that awaits him."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 2, 2005)

She nodded unhappily, but realizing that the creeper himself would decide his own fate. "You speak truth. I don't like it much, but we can't let him get back to his superiors alive."


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 2, 2005)

"Yeah, yeah, brutal death and reckoning," Orpheus says waving his hands, metaphysically placing himself between Alinis and Zeric. "When Raven gets back, we'll go," he continues, volunteering Raven whether she likes it or not.
"Elyas, get the thing talking to keep us busy," he whispers into his ear, "the less time we spend standing around, the less likely we are of killing each other."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 2, 2005)

Alinis grins at Orpheous. "Relax my friend. I was agreeing with Zeric. I don't much like planning on killing this fellow if he gets out of hand, but we will do what we must do and deal with the consequences of our actions as they happen."


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 2, 2005)

Orpheus bares his teeth in a bleached-white smile.
"That's the talk of a serial killer, that is," he whispers through locked-jaw to Elyas conspiratorally, trying to companionably scare the mage into keeping the dark creeper talking anyway. Just in case.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 2, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "Is a spell of thought speak a difficult one to cast? Also must the target be known to them? I ask this as perhaps our enemies seek to further delay us by planting doubts in our minds through smoke and mirrors."




"Aye," he replys with a nod, "the person recieving the spell must be known to the caster. A passing knowledge at most I believe. As for its difficulty... I admit it is beyond my abilities to cast but someone like Priestess Urikas can seem to cast it without difficulty at all."

Glancing over towards the Creeper, Althron takes a step closer to Zeric and lowers his voice so only he can hear it. "Once we get to this fortress the creature must be dealt with, I don't like it but we can not just release it."

ooc: Majin, any chance that Althron has heard of the Malachite Fortress?


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 2, 2005)

*Raven*

"Of course, I will scout once we know which way we are going.  Malachite fortress sounds dangerous, but I'm glad we're getting some direction.  Perhaps we can ask him about the one the mimic spoke of, I can't remember the name."


----------



## Dhes (Feb 2, 2005)

Pausing in the translation, Elyas turns to the rest of the group, flashing a knowing smile to Orpheus. “Maybe we can postpone thinking of ways to kill him, for one we don’t even know if he has any thing to do with the orphan’s. For god’s sake we found him sleeping on the floor, that’s not really a crime deserving death.” Turning back to the creeper he mumbles to him self, “Why must everyone always be so hasty, one minute more or less won’t change any thing.”


----------



## kirinke (Feb 2, 2005)

Alinis grins again, still keeping hold of the creature. "True, but we have to think of our own safety as well as others." she thought again. "What about oh hang it all. Some of my relatives spoke of mind-magic, like it was seperate from the stuff sorcerers and wizards use. Could that be what they're using? I hear that it can mimic some spells like the thought-speach spell."


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 2, 2005)

"Let's hope for our sake they're not. Unless brother Althron is stronger in the faith than he lets on?"  Orpheus says, not knowing anything of psionics past what they are, but bluffing as if he did. he turns to the dark creeper.
"They'll kill you, don't mess us about,"  he says in Undercommon, waiting for it to answer their questions.

(_Gather Information +6_)


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 3, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "
> Glancing over towards the Creeper, Althron takes a step closer to Zeric and lowers his voice so only he can hear it. "Once we get to this fortress the creature must be dealt with, I don't like it but we can not just release it."





Zeric nodded simply and answered back.

"Cuthbert's justice will be delivered, to that there is no question."

Zeric heard the scribe's comment to the dandy and felt the familiar flush of frustration rush through him.

_~Do they not understand that I want this thing kept alive for as long as he is useful? Sending it to his death recklessly will accomplish nothing...~_

Keeping his tone as civil as he could, Zeric looked over at both the scribe and dandy.

"As it if it knows anything about the one the mimic called Kazmojen."

While he let the two half-elves speak with the creeper, Zeric waited for Raven to return from securing the chest they had found. While he hated the delay, he knew the others already thought of him as fanatical, but could they not see what was at risk? What if one of the children they sought was their kin? Would they still be nonchalant with their actions?

So deep in his thoughts, Zeric missed Alinis and Orpheus discussion of mind magic, and as they talked, Zeric stopped in his tracks and turned to the scribe, a wild look easily seen in his eyes.

"Malachite fortress...the creature said malachite fortress....High Priestess Urikas' riddle spoke of a malachite hold...the children are there...just as her riddle said they would be...where life is bought with gold and half a dwarf holds them..."

Looking at the others, Zeric wondered if the others understood what this meant. Wondered if they could see the answer staring at them all.

"Once Raven returns, we have to head towards the fortress, any further answers we need from it, we can get while we travel..."


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 3, 2005)

Orpheus skirts back a step at the glazed-over look Zeric gives him when he recites the riddle.
"Okay," he stammers, "calm down."
_Gods, I'd hate to see what he's like at the gates of epiphany..._


----------



## Dhes (Feb 3, 2005)

Elyas lets Zeric’s last words sink in, “maybe I’m totally wrong, but it sounds to me that this malachite fortress is some stronghold beneath the city where a dwarf is selling kidnapped orphans into slavery.” Giving the creeper a quizzical stare (in undercommon) “what do you know of one called Kazmojen?” pausing for a second “tell me this fortress, does it hold a lot of slaves?”


----------



## Majin (Feb 3, 2005)

The creatures eyes widen at the mention of Kazmojen, and it visibly tenses at the prodding of his identity. "Kaz..Kazmojen runs the Fortress below! He is the slaver that holds the children below. Below!" the dark creeper whines pathetically. "You must let me go! Now that I have told you all this he will flay me alive! He will do things to me.. worse than death," it whimpers.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 3, 2005)

Alinis eyes narrow as Elyas translates the creature's words. "What sort of creature is he? If you help us, we will give you into the hands of the high priestess of Cuthbert. You will be safe there. Even if they do imprison you, you will at least be treated well." she keeps a firm grip on the creature still. "And that is probably a better fate than what awaits you if you return to your master."


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 4, 2005)

"What does Kazmojen looks like?" Orpheus asks it, not bothering to translate everything Alinis says, because Zeric wants to get moving, and at this point, so does he.


----------



## Majin (Feb 4, 2005)

"He is a dwarf, and not a dwarf," the creature answers, shaking its head slowly. "Part _demon_ he is. Very nasty. Will flay you alive, he will," the creeper shudders, remembering its own fate if caught in the demon-dwarf's grasp.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 4, 2005)

"Kazmojen is apparently a 'demon-dwarf,'" Oprheus tells those that can't understand.
When Raven gets back and the party begins to follow the directions of the dark creeper, Orpheus will walk behind it, asking it questions and secretly getting a better grasp of Undercommon.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 4, 2005)

Alinis' eyes widen at that. "Half demon? Gods," she trails off cursing in elvish.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 4, 2005)

"A dwarf demon? Bah, I don't believe it."  Althron huffs as he follows along


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 5, 2005)

*Raven*

_OOC:  I've lost track of what Raven is supposed to be doing.  Are you waiting on some action on my part, Majin?_


----------



## Majin (Feb 5, 2005)

OoC - Apparently Raven went off to "secure" the loot that was found in the lidless chest. Not waiting on you at all, so not to worry. 

~

The dark creeper leads the party, surprisingly, right to the entrance of the ruins. Walks up to the first landing he comes to and points towards the south wall. "Here is the way. Secret, not known by many. Two walls within a wall. One more inside gets you to the lift." It shivers again as it lowers its finger. I do not wish to go further. Kazmojen can be found down there, but I do not want to be found by him!"


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 5, 2005)

*Raven*

_OOC:  I'm so lame; I have no recollection of a 'lidless chest.'  CAn we assume Raven has brought it up to the locksmith shop?_

BIC:  Raven smiles grimly.  "I say send him to the temple of Pelor.  I don't really want to be burdened by a prisoner.  Assuming we can find these secret doors, we should get rid of him."

_BOOC:  What time of day is it_?


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 5, 2005)

(OOC: You'll have to excuse me Manzanita, I volunteered Raven to take the chest to the room with the paintings since she is the most capable of doing so without getting into trouble.)


----------



## Majin (Feb 7, 2005)

OoC - Time of day is late evening.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 7, 2005)

*Raven*

"It is late.  Let's try to find these doors.  If we can, they let's send this fiend back to the temple of Pelor, and spend the night here.  We can investigate what's behind the doors in the morning."

Raven will search for secret doors where indicated.


----------



## Majin (Feb 7, 2005)

Raven finds the door on the landing of the stairway with little trouble now that she knows where to look. The wall slides inward revealing a 10 x 20 passageway leading east that abruptly ends at another wall.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 8, 2005)

(OOC: We've been dealing with the Church of St. Cuthbert, right?)

Orpheus looks to Zeric for his opinion of Raven's plans, more than confident in her ability to lead them to the Malachite Fortress.
"I don't think it would be so wise to spend our nights in this place. We have rested enough as it is, let's just keep going..."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2005)

*Raven*

A smile breaks out on her face as the door opens.  Wordlessly, she continues down the hallway and listens at the end.  Then begins her search for secret door number two.

"Let's get this one open and then decide.  It is important to get our rest.  We need to be in top form for the dangers that come."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 8, 2005)

"Raven speaks truth. Besides, we can't take this one on his word that he will go to the church. It would be wiser to drop him off, catch some sleep and come back. I mean, if this demon-dwarf knows we're coming, a frontal assult isn't going to work anyway. We might as well confuse the bastard while we're at it." Alinis says with a grin.


----------



## Majin (Feb 8, 2005)

Again without much trouble Raven spots the tell-tale signs of a secret door in the eastern wall of the hallway.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2005)

*Raven*

"OK.  Is everyone at full strength?  If so, perhaps we should go ahead & enter the room.  On the other hand, we'd probably lose our element of surprise.  I guess my opinion would be to stop now for the night.  Send the sneak off to the temple, and tackle this one in the morning."


----------



## Mimic (Feb 8, 2005)

"I have most of my spells still and none of us are badly injured, I say we press on. Besides this doesn't look like a fortress so who knows how much further it is and time is running out for the children."  Althron states folding his arms across his chest.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 8, 2005)

Alinis shrugs. "Alright. Let's go on." she turned to one of the half-elf npc's. "Can one of you make sure this creature gets back to the temple of St. Cuthbert? We can't trust it alone,"


ooc:
I forgot their names again. We really need to work on their personalities.... Or are they just going to be red-shirts?


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 9, 2005)

Orpheus eyes Alinis warily when she so easily and quickly changes her mind.
_What in Hades was all that about confusing the enemy and whatnot?_
"Yes. Let's," he says in a definitive voice, still staring at Alinis. He looks to the two hangers-on to see what they will do.

(OOC: I think their names started with a "f" sound... :\ )


----------



## kirinke (Feb 9, 2005)

She looked at Orpheos. "I am a bit tired of infighting. I think we should head back and get some rest, but I'm not going to abandon the group simply because the majority disagrees with me," she explained good-naturedly. 

"Besides, if anyone is listening in on our thoughts, he's going to be majorly confused right now." she said, indicating the trick that was played on Zeric.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 10, 2005)

Orpheus just shrugs his shoulders as if he didn't care either way.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 10, 2005)

ooc: Fario and Fellian are their names

Althron smiles as the group continues, being cautious was one thing but Zeric was right when he said they were running out of time. "Do you think we don't need the creature any more? It still might give us usefull information."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 10, 2005)

"I don't know. It seems truly frightened by this half-dwarf creature. And you can frighten somebody only so far, before they become useless or strike back. Which is why the use of fear as a weapon is at best dangerous. And at worst a liability. At least, that's what my one of my teachers used to say." Alinis says quietly.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 10, 2005)

"A coward is a coward. No matter its physical master, fear will always dominate its actions," Orpheus says while walking to the side of the dark creeper. "Those that aren't afraid use fear as an ally. And why should it turn against them? It would be to no avail." He turns his head to address the dark creeper.
"What sort of place is this 'Malachite Tower?'"


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2005)

Zeric listened to the others speak on leaving for another period of rest and before he could caution them against it, the dwarven priest spoke on pressing on and Zeric nodded his approval as well.

_~Perhaps there is hope for the children yet...~_

However, Zeric's mind was troubled with the twin concepts of dealing with a half-demon dwarf, as well as the possibility of his thoughts being watched from afar. While he felt that if those he travelled with pulled together, they could defeat the slaver and his guards, the unseen enemy was his foe alone to defeat.

_~But how can I strike at a foe I can't see...~_

Walking over to Althron, Zeric spoke quietly to the dwarf.

"Have the dandy gather all the information he can from the creeper, but have him do it where I can not hear him. If someone is in my thoughts, I will not allow myself to be used against those we seek to rescue. After he has learned all he can, bring the creeper to me and I will "free" him away from the others."

Stepping away from the others, Zeric pulled a dagger from his boot and cut a long strip of cloth from its bottom. While the blindfold would be crude, Zeric hoped that it would serve the simple function that Zeric needed it for.

_~If you seek to see through my eyes, you will soon be disappointed...~_


----------



## kirinke (Feb 11, 2005)

Alinis looked at Zeric sharply, easily over-hearing it as they were quite near each other, but the others, she did not know. _*Gods, he's not planning on killing the creature in cold blood?*_ She shivered. But there was no choice. None.  

"Zeric," she began and sighed. 
Hard decisions....

"You don't have to ahh 'free' him. Tying him up in the invisible room might work as well. We could come back for him later." she said, offering him a choice.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 12, 2005)

Turning back to face the elvish bowmaiden, Zeric's eyes were as hard as flint as he spoke to her.

"Cuthbert is the god of justice and of vengence Alinis. I never promised the creature that it would be granted anything but justice, and I will see to it that justice is served."

Glancing at Althron for the faintest of moments, Zeric continued.

"If you think my actions are too harsh, speak to the dwarf and see if his views differ from my own. If we turn him over to High Priestess Urikas, his fate would be the same, as there is only one fate that can await one who steals innocent children under the cover of the night."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 12, 2005)

Alinis shakes head. "It's a hard decision to make." she said finally, very disturbed, but seeing no real alternative.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 12, 2005)

Zeric could see the inner struggle in the archer's eyes and softened his voice slightly.

"That is why you are not making it. Let those who have seen the darkness up close do what must be done."


----------



## Majin (Feb 12, 2005)

Fario and Fellian trade glances between each other and then back at Alinis. "We could escort this creature to the temple," Fellian replies. "But Zeric is right. If turned over to the church this creature's fate would not be much different." Turning from Alinis, both of the half-elves look to Althron expectantly, waiting for his input as well.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 13, 2005)

"Aye, Cuthbert is the god of justice, but I have always tried to temper that with compassion. But there are times when that is not possible, which is more important, the life of this creature." He says gesturing to the creeper, "or the children that he and his kin stole?" We can not afford the chance that it might escape if tied up and we shouldn't divide our forces if we are close to the fortress.

With a sad look he glances over towards the Hex Blade. "Make it clean and quick."


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 13, 2005)

"Possibly, I could convince it to be our ally?" Orpheus says, waiting till the last minute to present an alternative. "It won't need bonds and it can live."

(OOC: Charm Person...)


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 13, 2005)

*Raven*

"We're not killing the creature in cold blood.  Not after it cooperated with us.  It's late.  We can tie it up for now, while we continue, but we'll call it a night soon, and then we'll take it to the temple.  We're better than they are for a reason.  Let's not forget what we're all about."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 14, 2005)

Zeric looked over to the half-orc scout and wondered if perhaps the dandy's presence was corrupting all those around him, with the exception of the dwarven priest.

"It will not be in cold blood Raven. St. Cuthbert has judged him through the words of his priest, and while you may all think I am a monster, I will make its death painless. Its actions, whether direct or not, have allowed the kidnapping of the innocent children we seek. Its fate was sealed the moment it did not try to stop the act from happening. I have stayed my hand once by allowing the gnome to be judged by Priestess Urikas and not myself."

Turning to face the dandy, Zeric's voice was flat and calm.

"The creature is not to be trusted beyond what it can say to save itself. Finish your questions and let us press forward into this half-demon's lair.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 14, 2005)

Not trusting his own abilities to coax the dark creeper into submission, Orpheus agrees with Zeric's take.
"Half a minute," he says turning away to speak to the creeper.
_If it wasn't sleeping, we would have killed it anyway,_ he rationalizes.
"If you gives me the directions to the Malachite Barracks, we will set you free," he lies to the creature with ease.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 14, 2005)

Alinis folds her arms, looking very unhappy with the entire situation, but can't argue with the dwarf's or the hex-blade. "I don't like it Raven. Not at all. But..." she shook her head. "At least we can make sure that it's death is quick and clean. If we knock it out, we can even make it painless. I know it's a tough decision, but at least it won't suffer. From all accounts this demon-dwarf would do worse to it." she fell silent, the decision very sour in her mouth.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 15, 2005)

"It did not co-operate, it was coerced." Althron says bluntly "Saving as many of the children is our primary goal and the longer they are in this slavers hands the less likely we will succeed."  Althron shakes his head sadly, "the horrors they would face as a slave in the Underdark is a fate worse then death, would you condemn them to that to save this creature that would kill you without hesitation?"


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 15, 2005)

Zeric nodded his head in approval of the dwarf's words, pleased to see that someone else understood the seriousness of the situation they were faced with.

_~Perhaps I have judged this one too quickly...~_


----------



## Majin (Feb 15, 2005)

The creeper shakes its head at Orpheus' question. "We are not allowed below, I would not know. His own personal guards down there, not our kind."

OoC: As the general consensus seems to be to kill the creeper, I'm going to go ahead and have that happen as long as there are no objections. (Don't want to hold up the game too long over this decision.  ) 

Other than that, I guess the next decision now is whether to open the second secret door or rest for the night first?


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 15, 2005)

_OOC:  Raven firmly opposes killing it, but I don't want to slow down the thread w/further discussion, so OK.  Let's open the second door._


----------



## Majin (Feb 15, 2005)

Raven moves to open the second door, but as it starts to swing open, the ground beneath her feet starts to give way. Luckily before it completely gives up from under her she is able to leap back safely. Peering down into the pit trap, checking to see what fate she avoided she sees a hole 10 feet deep, covered at the bottom with corrosive green slime.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 15, 2005)

As the dandy translated the creeper's final words to them, Zeric walked over to the smaller creature and took its hands out of the archer's grasp. Zeric could see the inner turmoil clearly in her expression, but it did not change what must be done.

_~Justice must be served...~_

Dragging the now near hysterical creature away from those he travelled with, Zeric could feel their gaze upon him, but there was no doubt or hesitation in his steps.

_~Justice will be served...~_

As the shadows swallowed them, Zeric quickly shifted his grip and snapped the creature's neck before it could scream again. As the creature fell at his feet, Zeric turned and began walking back to the others, his face still set in its rigid mask.

_~If you are in my head you bastards look well at the fate that awaits you as well. By Cuthbert's knotted cudgel you will face a reckoning and justice will be served to you as well...~_

As he stood among them once more, Zeric spoke simply and softly.

"It is done and we shall think of it no longer. Let us focus on reaching the children as quickly as we can. They should not be in this place of darkness any longer."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 15, 2005)

Staring down at the hole in front of the door, Zeric cursed softly under his breath.

_~Nothing is ever easy..._

Looking back to Raven, Zeric asked the question on his mind.

"What do you recommend?"

_ooc: Is the pit blocking the entire doorway? Or just a section of it?_


----------



## Majin (Feb 15, 2005)

OoC: 5 x 10 so it could easily be jumped but much much tougher to hug the walls to get around.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 15, 2005)

Raven backs up, saying a brief prayer of thanks for her trap avoidance.

Could we take down any of these doors to make a bridge?  It would be nice to have an escape route in case we need to get out quick.  Perhaps we should take a look in Keygan's shop to see if there's anything useful.

She looks up at the ceiling.  Is there anything she could hook a rope to up there?


----------



## kirinke (Feb 15, 2005)

Alinis nods, still not very happy, but doesn't begrudge him the job of killing the creature. _*At least... At least he did it quickly and suits action to word.*_


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 16, 2005)

Zeric sighs deeply at the continual delays that assail them, but at the mention of the doors an idea entered into his thoughts.

"What about the wooden benches that were in the theater area? Would that not be quicker than returning to the gnome's shop?"


----------



## kirinke (Feb 16, 2005)

Alinis nods thoughtfully. "Taking down the doors would take too much time. The benches would probably be best. Plus, we can store some broken up ones on this side, maybe find a way to hide them?" she looked at the others.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 16, 2005)

Considering the sights of war from his years past, Orpheus hardly considers the death of the creeper to be cruel; his reaction is all but impassive. In light of Zeric having his way with the creeper however, he believes that give-and-take demands the party rest.
"If Raven would have us rest, then let's get it over with,"  he says to party. "I'm not any happier about it than you, but we are not all subject to one will," he says to Zeric and Althron.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2005)

*Raven*

"The benches are a good idea.  I will go help fetch them.  I'm not quite ready to retire for the night."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 16, 2005)

Alinis nods. "Alright. We need to know who is going to get the benches and who's staying to keep an eye on things here," she said grimly.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 16, 2005)

"I will go with her to bring them."

_~It will give me a chance to help her understand my deed, and to help her see that compassion is not a trait to have at a time like this...~_


----------



## Mimic (Feb 16, 2005)

"Aye, a bridge is a good plan, I'm not exactly made for jumpin."  Althron nods as Zeric states his intent to go help get the benches.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 16, 2005)

_Reverse psychology?_
"Right..." he says as those that leave to get the benches do so.
_I'm surrounded by schizophrenics._


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 16, 2005)

They passed the body of the dead creeper, Zeric looked over and saw that Raven kept her eyes facing forward and if she saw the body, which Zeric trusted that she had, she made no mention of it.

Turning to face her slightly while they walked, Zeric's voice softened and Raven once again heard his surprisingly pleasing baritone voice.

"I do not doubt that you find my actions wrong, but you must accept that while you may not agree with what I did, it was the right coarse to take. Those who prey upon the weak see compassion as a weakness, and there are times when sadly they are right. Compassion is also a wonderful thing. It is what makes me push the others to see that we are the children's only hope. If we fail them, then truly all is lost..."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 16, 2005)

Alinis settles back, keeping an eye out for trouble. Dispite her relaxed pose, she is quite ready to answer trouble with trouble of her own.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2005)

Raven casts a dark, sidelong glance at Zeric, but does not answer.  A minute later she says.  "It was a good idea, to use the benches."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 16, 2005)

_ooc: Could this be a good chance for some Raven/Zeric rp? Survey says - definately..._

_If someone challanges you, they must be put to the sword. If you allow one person to question your authority and live, you weaken the strength of our Lord. Hextor does not allow for weakness of anykind..._

Zeric heard the words of Braxtos echoing in his mind as he looked into Raven's dark stare.

_~She and the others would have been put to the sword long ago were I the man many think I am...~_

Keeping his gaze steady as he kept contact with Raven, Zeric turned away only after Raven had broken her silent challange first.

_~She has fire, but it must be tempered...~ _

When she spoke of him using the benches, a humorless smile worked its way onto Zeric's face.

"Those who trained me stressed the importance of always being aware of your surroundings. Failure to see any advantage was met by the lash, or worse.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2005)

"Your upbringing was harsh, was it not?  Even though I never knew my parents, the orphanages of Saint Cuthbert served me better than many a child's true parents.  They fed me well, and taught me much.  They worked hard to teach us discipline.  Not that they always succeed."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 16, 2005)

"My parents were both entertainers, much like the dandy, except they were actors instead of singers. They were also thieves when they felt no one was watching them."

Zeric paused as he warred with the desire to speak, however briefly, of his past and his more pragmatic side. In the end, his words betrayed his decision.

"They were captured by followers of Hextor while we were on the road. They had been foolish enough to break into what they believed was a church of Heironeous, but quickly found out how wrong they were. My father had his throat slit in the street in front of me, and while they did not force me to see my mother being violated for their enjoyment, I heard them all the same..."

Turning a corner as they approached the gathering hall, Zeric's strides never slowed as his voice became flat and emotionless once more.

"For the next six years, I was in the camps of the Hextorites as they sought to mold me into their god's image. I was taught to kill men, women, and children without remorse if they stood in the way of Hextor's will, and truthfully, I learned my lessons very well. However, while they taught me to be deadly, they could not convert me to be a follower of their black blooded god and when I tried to escape from them, they taught me the error of my ways..."

Zeric's eyes were distant as the neared the room.

"I begged for death that night Raven. I begged for death with every god that would listen, but Hextor made my words fall upon deaf ears. However, in his folly, he called off his dogs before they finished the job and the Cuthbertians found me. Ironic is it not? The god of vengence taking pity on a soul such as mine, but the pity came with a price. The church does not trust me fully, they believe me to be a wolf in sheep's clothing, but yet here I am, acting in their will to save those who can't save themselves. Perhaps this is why Cuthbert spared me, perhaps I am to be his tool of dark vengence..."


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2005)

Zeric and Raven retrieve a bench from the theater and return to the party successfully without incident. They then proceed to make a bridge with the bench, laying it across the 5 foot gap.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 17, 2005)

As Zeric placed the wooden bench across the opening in the floor and used his body as a living anchor, he turned to face Raven.

"The door is yours once more."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 17, 2005)

*Raven*

As they walk back with the bench, Raven says "When this is over, and you seek vengence against the followers of Hextor, you may count on me for assistance."

Once the bench is laid down, Raven crosses over and inspects the door for traps.  Listens.  And if all seesm clear, will try to open it.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 17, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> As they walk back with the bench, Raven says "When this is over, and you seek vengence against the followers of Hextor, you may count on me for assistance."




Looking at the female rogue, Zeric pondered her words for a moment before answering her.

"Be careful before volunteering in any fight Raven, especially one that can never be one."


----------



## Majin (Feb 21, 2005)

Raven finds no more traps on the secret door and easily pushes it open to reveal a small room. One door, marked with a 'D' rune stands in the octagonal room. The floor is actually a large wooden platform supported by taut iron chains looper over eight enormous pulleys bolted to the 15-foot-high ceiling. One end of each chain is fastened to a corner of the platform while the other end drops through a hole in the platform, connected to something far below.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 21, 2005)

Once he was comfortable that the platform was not going to fall from their combined weight, Zeric turned to face the others and pointed one finger into the darkness as he spoke.

"Looks like there is only one way to go. Now we just need to find the one that lowers us.. "


----------



## kirinke (Feb 21, 2005)

Alinis looks at the pullies and then at the rune. "Look for a lever or something with this rune on it. That probably operates the platform." she thought again. "Or it's probably alot more simple." 

She moved over to the chain in the middle and tries pulling it, to see what happens.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 21, 2005)

Althron looks at the pully system, trying to figure out how it works. "Interesting design, must be Dwarven work."


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 21, 2005)

Knowing full-well that the "elevator's" design was gnome in origin, Orpheus smiles inwardly at Althron's comment.
_Leave it to a dwarf to be proud of a gnome unintentionally_, he thinks to himself good-naturedly and with respect to Althron's point-of-view, as it used to be his own.
"The rune says 'D.' I doubt there is any other way to operate this without the proper key,"  he says, silently congratulating himself for rhyming without thinking about it.


----------



## Majin (Feb 24, 2005)

Studying the lift more closely it can be discerned that in order to operate it, the pulleys must be manipulated manually. The door with the 'D' rune on it looks like any of the other doors in the ruins, and most likely is the elevator's "official" entrance.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 24, 2005)

"Right. Or the pulleys can be operated manually, like our beautiful elven maiden said,"  Orpheus says, after the group starts to discern how the elevator is operated.
Not embarassed in the least about being wrong.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 24, 2005)

Alinis grins at Orpheous. "Well, let's see if this thing still works, yes?"


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 24, 2005)

Once the group figured out the correct levers and pulleys to operate, Zeric nodded in agreement and helped lowered the platform.

_ooc: I am in Vegas for what is left of this week, but I will be able to post at least once per day. If anyone wants anything, now is a good time to let me know..._


----------



## Mimic (Feb 24, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alinis grins at Orpheous. "Well, let's see if this thing still works, yes?"




"Aye lets get this thing going," he says helping lower the elevator.

ooc: Since your in Vegas play a hand of 21 for me.


----------



## Majin (Feb 27, 2005)

It takes the lift about 1 minute to descend the 200 feet down and come to a stop. As soon as you can see into the room beyond, they notice four hobgoblins standing guard, weapons drawn, ready to intercept you.

Initiative:

Zeric - 23
Raven - 22
Alinis - 20
Elyas - 15
Hobgoblins (4) - 14
Althron - 12
Orpheus - 6


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 27, 2005)

Orpheus will position himself behind everyone else and attack with his bow.

+3 Shortbow 1d6x3
_Point Blank Shot_


----------



## kirinke (Feb 27, 2005)

Alinis glares at the hobgoblins. "We can do this the easy way or the hard way," she commented, raising her bow, arrow ready. "Either way, we not let you stop us,"
She will fire as soon as she sees an opening, no matter what happens.

_*+4 Ranged, Long Bow, 1d8, 20/x2 100’r
Rapid shot, Virtual Point blank shot*_


----------



## Dhes (Feb 27, 2005)

After a uneventful decent with the elevator. Elyas is surprised by the group of Hobgoblins waiting for them with weapons drawn. Only showing a slight hesitation Elyas throws arcane energy from the top tip of his finger to the closes creature.

(Magic Missile 1d4+1)


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 28, 2005)

*Raven*

"Ugh."  mutters Raven.  But she senses that now is the time for action, the edge is hers to take.  Charging forward she attempts to slam her morningstar into the closest hobgoblin's face.  _(+1(+6 if charge)1d8 +4 two handed)_


----------



## Mimic (Mar 1, 2005)

Althron will throw one of his short spears at a hobgoblin that is not engaged in melee, he will then draw out his heavy mace and move into combat.

(not to sure of the distance)

Shortspear +3 1d6+2 20/x2 (+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids)
Heavy Mace +3 1d8+2 20/x2 (+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids)


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 2, 2005)

The lift had barely ceased its movement when Zeric's eyes made out the shapes of four guards. Each were roughly the same size as he was, a fact that gave him pause for a moment, but when he saw the mottled gray skin and bestial faces, Zeric knew instantly what manner of foe they faced.

_~Hobs...the bastard children of Hextor himself...why am I not surprised~_

Extending his hand and pointing it at the lead hobgoblin, Zeric felt the dark speak burning to be released and unleashed upon the brute, but he held it in check for the time being. However, he did call out to him in the tongue of demons hoping to break its courage while those he travelled with prepared themselves.

"In the pits of hell you will burn for your deeds. Prepare yourselves for an eternity of torment..."

_ooc: Intimidation roll. Who knows, maybe I'll get lucky. Either way, I think it fits, although not sure how Althron will feel about having the Abyssal tongue spoken near him.._


----------



## Majin (Mar 3, 2005)

OoC: Raven's "morningstar", shouldn't that actually be a mace? (Looking at your character sheet that is.  )

The hobgoblins stop in their tracks, wide-eyed, as they recognize the speech coming from Zeric. Bolstering themselves with pushes from some behind though, they return to their fighting stances, but each looks slightly shaken as they re-initiate combat. Raven comes barreling forward in the closest one, doing what she intended, connecting her morninstar with the face of the creature. Bone can be heard cracking as the weapon caves in the monster's face with the blow, and it drops to the floor. (8 damage)

Alinis' first shot barely hits the next goblinoid, (1 damage) and her second misses its mark by a good margin. Elyas adds to the creature's pain with a missle of his own, magical in origin. (2 damage) The wounded hobgoblin strikes at Raven in defense of its fallen comrade, but misses the nimble rogue. A second one tries for her but misses as well, as the third works up the courage to attack Zeric, hitting him for minimal damage, putting a look of grim satisfaction on the frightened hobgoblin. (2 damage) 

The wounded hobgoblin does not stay wounded long though, as Althron's spear runs through its body, dropping it dead to the ground. Orpheus does not have the same luck, as his arrow misses its target by a small margin.

Initiative:

Zeric - 23
Raven - 22
Alinis - 20
Elyas - 15
Hobgoblins (2) - 14
Althron - 12
Orpheus - 6


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 3, 2005)

Orpheus continues to attack with his bow.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 3, 2005)

"Damnit!" Alinis curses and fires again without pause. If nothing else, the missles will make the hobgoblins a bit more cautious. When she can't fire anymore arrows due to proximity, she'll switch to her sword.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 4, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven smiles a toothy grin as she drops the hobgoblin.  The solid impact feels good after all this sneaking around.  Having dropped one, perhaps she is now able to move around to flank one of the remaining foes.  If so, she'll do so, taking advantage of her sneak attack.

OOC:  Mace, morningstar,...I'll get it straight soon enough...


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 4, 2005)

Zeric saw the hobgoblins falter for a moment as he spoke to them and knew that while Hextor had given them strength in arms, he had left their wills weak.

_~All the better to serve you...strong back, but no spirit...~_

As the brutes managed to regain their bearings as those he travelled with began attacking them, Zeric stood with open arms as one of the hobs charged him.

_~Come and face your fate...~_

As the brute lunged at him, Zeric thought to sidestep him at the last moment, but felt the proximity of the scribe to his position and could not leave him open should the hob desire to strike out at a lesser foe.

Twisting in the opposite direction of where his body felt it should go, Zeric felt the blade knick his arm and while the cut was a minor one, barely more than a glorified scratch, the hobgoblin smiled as though he had mortally wounded him.

"Blood you have drawn, may you savor the cut for all eternity..."

Bringing his morningstar up quickly, Zeric waited for a moment until he saw the opening in the hobs defense and brought his morningstar down seeking to cave in the creature's thick skull.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 5, 2005)

<ooc: Not even sure that Althron would recognise the Abyssal tongue, going to have to wait on Majin for a yes/no on that one.>

Althron glances over at Zeric as he speaks to the hobgoblins, he races in with his mace to help Raven out.

Heavy Mace +3 1d8+2 20/x2 (+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids)


----------



## Majin (Mar 12, 2005)

Zeric hefts his morningstar and smashes it into the hobgoblins skull, effectively caving it in. The hob drops like a sack of bricks. Short work is made of the last goblinoid as well, it being outnumbered so. 

Searching the bodies reveals each hobgoblin was equipped with banded mail, light steel shields and longswords, 4 javelins, and coin purses totalling 16 gp, 23 sp.

A door leads deeper into the stronghold to the southwest. Alinis notices a peculiarity with the southern wall as she passes by.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 12, 2005)

Alinis pauses at the peculiar wall in question and pays closer attention, looking for signs of a secret door of some sort. "Raven? There's something wierd with this wall, could you give me a hand?" she asks the half-orc female politely.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 12, 2005)

Dragging the bodies onto the lift, Zeric gathered up the javelins and slung the quiver across his back. While they were not the best he had seen, the tips were sharp and if there were any more hobs down here, using their own weapons against them seemed fitting to Zeric.

_~I am sure the dwarf would appreciate the gesture.~_

Once the last body had been placed on the lift, Zeric returned to the others and saw them staring at a section of the wall.

"What have you two found?"


----------



## kirinke (Mar 12, 2005)

Alinis looks at the hex-blade. "Dunno. There's something... Not quite right about this wall. I was asking Raven if she could detect anything more than me." she looked back at the wall examining it more closely. "I think it might be a door,"


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 13, 2005)

Orpheus pockets the money, not wanting it to go to waste amongst all of these _moral_ characters.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 13, 2005)

Alinis doesn't miss a beat and glances at Orpheos as he pockets the money. "We all have expenses too you know," she said mildly and turns her attention back to the wall, gently brushing the surface, looking for irregularities. "We'll divy up the gold later though." she added with a slight grin, tracing a crack in the wall, too regular really for it to be natural.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 13, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven smiles at the elf's perceptiveness.  "You're a sharp one." She says respectfully.  Then she will join Alinis in trying to identify the door and its opening mechanism.  "It looks like we downed those hobgoblins before they could sound an alarm.  Good work."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 13, 2005)

"You too. My eyes are more suited to picking up a faint trail than spotting traps though. And I have no skill at disarming them. At least not without setting them off anyway." she chuckles at the dark humor.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 13, 2005)

"Well, it's a good thing I was around then, wasn't it,"  he mumbles in reply.
_Seeing is how nobody was going for it..._


----------



## Majin (Mar 13, 2005)

Looking closer at the wall Raven discovers it is indeed a secret door. Checking to make sure there are no traps and finding none, she opens the door revealing a small cramped room with a single lever jutting out of the wall. It appears this is the lever the activate the lift when it is stopped above.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 13, 2005)

*Raven*

"Let's close this door again.  We'll use it when we're ready to go.  For now, let's keep moving to keep the element of surprise."


----------



## Majin (Mar 13, 2005)

Moving on through the southwest door - 

The ceiling of this 20-foot-wide hall rises to an apex 20 feet overhead. The floor, walls, and vaulted ceiling are composed of smooth black stone that almost seems to absorb light. Two cylindrical iron cages, each one 5 feet tall and 2 feet wide, dangle from the ceiling by iron chains. The base of each cage hangs 5 feet above the floor.

A strange sculpture stands in the middle of the hall between the two cages: a 5-foot tall column of roughly hewn gray stone covered with sharp protrusions. Four crystal-tipped appendages jut from the stony mass, each one pointing in a different direction. 

A closed door lies along the east wall in the south-eastern part of the room, and a corridor ends abruptly at a wall in the southwest.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 13, 2005)

Pleased to see that Raven has regained her second wind, Zeric nodded his head in approval.

"I agree. Let us press on and strike while we can."

As they moved into the next room, Zeric saw the cages dangling in front of his eyes and felt his blood begin to boil.

"This place makes me sick..."

Walking towards the statue, Zeric wanted to see if he could identify what race carved the piece, hoping that he could spot anything distinctive in the way the stone was shaped.

_ooc: As you can tell, Zeric is going to be taking some ranks in stoneworking.._


----------



## kirinke (Mar 13, 2005)

Alinis looks at the cages, her expression twisting with anger. "Some set-up this dwarf-demon has here," she says. "I think this place makes us *all* sick."


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 13, 2005)

"I'm not _overly_ surprised," Orpheus admits. "The city needed some place to house criminals. Punishment must be quick and public. It could be worse; there could be people in there..."


----------



## Majin (Mar 14, 2005)

Zeric approaches the statue, putting out a hand in order to better gauge the pieces of work, but is wholly surprised when one of the protrusions arcs around and catches him in the gut. (8 damage) The statue comes to life, two of its appendages working as legs, the other two flailing arms as it makes to swing at the Hexblade again.

Initiative:

Alinis - 23
Raven - 21
Althron - 21
Zeric - 18
Orpheus - 14
Elyas - 8
Stone Spike - 8


----------



## Mimic (Mar 14, 2005)

"What manner of beast are you?" ALthron states as he rushes forward swinging his mace in an attempt to get the creature's attention away from Zeric.

Heavy Mace +3 1d8+2 20/x2


----------



## kirinke (Mar 14, 2005)

"Woah!" Alinis backpedals, looks at one of the cages and has a bright idea. She jumps, scrambling up it and prepares to worry it free, hoping to smash it against the critter. "Guys, watch out!" she warns. 

She pauses, getting a better idea and begins to swing it back and forth, hoping to smash it against the critter instead of simply dropping it.

ooc:
you did say the cages were hanging about 5ft from the ground and the critter was about 5ft right? Standing up, it'd probably be 5.5. In any case, crashing a cage against it would be feasible.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 14, 2005)

"Halt!" he screams in gnome, to see if it gets a reaction, as he draws his sword and makes to attack it anyway.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 14, 2005)

*Zeric 12/20*

His hand had barely touched the statue when he felt the statue shake slightly, but before his body could register the potential danger, Zeric felt a white hot lance of pain fill him as one the statue's crystal tipped _arms_ punched through his chain mesh shirt and into his stomach.

The taste of blood and bile filled his mouth instantly, and it took his fingers several heartbeats to register that he had to draw his weapon to protect himself, as well as the others.

Drawing his weapon, as well as spitting a mass of blood from his mouth, Zeric forced his mind to ignore the pain and to concentrate fully on shattering this abomination into a pile of rubble.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 14, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven had been edging around the room, avoiding the center like a cat, her loaded crossbow balanced casually in her right hand towards the dead end corridor when hell suddenly broke loose in the middle of the hall.

"Zeric!"  she screams, much too late.  She breaks into a run, stooping to let her crossbow settle on the floor, and pulling out her heavy mace by the time she reaches the living statue.  She'll try to move around opposite Zeric, on the offchance it can be flanked, then attack.  _(+4 1d8 +4, holding the mace in two hands, as usual)_


----------



## Majin (Mar 15, 2005)

Alinis, try as she might, is not able to break the chain holding the cage to the wall, and swinging it does not reach the rock monster. Raven successfully gets behind the creature and swings her mace at it, scoring a small blow to the back of the elemental. (5 damage) Althron comes forward as the living stone makes to attack once more, bashing into it hard with his mace as well. (8 damage) If it is possible for a rock to look emotionally pained this one does, as it speaks in rough dwarven, "Why would dwarf-friend do this to us? It must be taught a lesson." 

Zeric's scores a glancing blow with his morningstar, chipping off some rock from the creature, but doing only superficial damage. The rock makes no reaction of understanding Orpheus's command as he comes in swinging anyway, chopping a good chunk out of the creature's side. (6 damage) This causes it to stop abruptly and collapse to the floor, breaking into smaller bits of rubble. 

But before the party can celebrate their victory the door in the southeast corner of the room opens with a loud bang and a large ogre steps out. "Who has disturbed the great Xukasas?!" it yells, turning to look at the party. "Ah! More carrion for my larder! Very nice," he grins as he moves to attack, brandishing a very large falchion in his hand. 

Initiative:

Initiative:

Alinis - 23
Raven - 21
Althron - 21
Zeric - 18
Orpheus - 14
Xukasas - 14
Elyas - 8


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 15, 2005)

As the rocky creature fell to the floor, Zeric spat another large wad of blood atop it and looked up as the ogre came out of the door to the south. Grimacing as another wave of pain raced through his body, Zeric straightened up and pull one of the javelins free from the quiver.

"Cuthbert sent us to deliver you a message. It is time for you to burn in hell."

Drawing his arm back, Zeric threw the javelin at the approaching ogre and braced for the battle to come.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 15, 2005)

OOC:  







			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> "Cuthbert sent us to deliver you a message. It is time for you to burn in hell."




_I like it!_

BIC:  "Criminy!" mutter Raven.  She stands her ground.  She readies an action to move to flank and attack the ogre if he comes in on the attack.  If he charges her, she will take a full defensive action


----------



## Mimic (Mar 15, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> If it is possible for a rock to look emotionally pained this one does, as it speaks in rough dwarven, "Why would dwarf-friend do this to us? It must be taught a lesson."




Althron's hairy eyebrows knit together in confusion as he listens to what the rock creature has to say. As it falls to the floor shattering to peices he lowers his weapon slightly, confusion still on his face.

"By Cuthbert's cudgel, what was that about. I don't think we are in the gnome city any more."

Before he can continue he is interrupted by the ogre.

"Keep your distance if you can, these brutes pack quite a punch." He tells the others as he throws his other shortspear at it.

Shortspear +3 1d6+2 20/x2 
+4 dodge bonus against giants

ooc: Did i retrieve my first shortspear?


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 15, 2005)

Understanding the dwarven tongue the statue used perfectly, Orpheus grudgingly accepts Althron's take on the situation, but not admitting any err on his side.
He also takes his dwarf companion's advice and draws his bow to begin firing at the ogre.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 16, 2005)

"Sheaka!" Alinis spits, unable to worry the chain free and instead begins swinging it towards the ogre, hoping to smash it against the big brute. If nothing else, she'll distract it long enough for her to jump free. When she does so, she'll start firing arrows at the ogre and the stone-critter, hoping to put a feather in either of em.


----------



## Majin (Mar 16, 2005)

OoC: Mimic did grab his spear before moving on.

~

Alinis fires an arrow towards the large ogre, but misses as it sticks itself in the door next to him. Raven stands at the ready, prepared to skirt around towards the back of the beast as it comes in to attack. Althron's shortspear meets with better luck though, as it skewers Xukasus in the side. (7 damage) Zeric tosses a javelin just the same, hitting the ogre not far from Althron's spear. (6 damage) Orpheus knocks an arrow and lets it fly too, driving it deep into the creature's thigh. (4 damage) 

Beginning to look somewhat like a pincushion now, the ogre stomps towards the party, swinging his large falchion at Althron. Raven quickly makes her way behind it to attack, surprising the creature. (SA - 14 damage) The dwarf deftly sidesteps the dangerous swing as Elyas finished the creature off with a magic missle. (3 damage) The ogre drops to the ground loudly, a look of surprise on his face from being brought down so quickly.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 16, 2005)

"That went well, one less ogre in the world and not a scratch for our efforts." Althron says as he pulls out his shortspear and wiping it clean on the body. He does the same for the javelin before handing it to Zeric.

"Good shot... Not as good as mine mind you but well done all the same." He tells him with a smile and a wink. "Speaking of injuries," he says seriously, "will you be needing some healing?"

He turns slightly towards Raven. "Why don't you scout ahead. See where this brute came from? Watch your back mind you and don't go too far, I think we have left the gnome city and found us a dwarven one."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven is almost as surprised as the ogre at its quick demise.  She glances around the group with newfound respect in her eyes.  It's no time for chatter, though.  She trots twards the door from whence the ogre came to make sure no more danger is on its way.


----------



## Majin (Mar 16, 2005)

For anyone that searches the ogre, besides the great falchion he wielded and the hide armor he wears, they find an iron key inside of a belt pouch around his waist. 

A putrid stench fills Raven's nostrils as she cautiously enters the ogre's room. The rectangular chamber beyond is splattered wall-to-wall with filth, bile, bones, and other disgusting remains. Although the room contains no furnishing per se, some of the older refuse has hardened into a crude chair, and an iron chest rests half-buried in a small mound of dung in the southeast corner.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven's wide nostrils take in the smell, then she shifts to breathing through her mouth.  "Someone should have made this guy an outhouse."  She proceeds to the chest, first examining it for traps, then trying to open the lock, if necessary.  (Disable devise +7; open locks +8)


----------



## Majin (Mar 16, 2005)

Finding no traps on the chest but it being locked, Raven fiddles with it for awhile before the satisfying feeling of the tumbler turning over inside runs through her. Inside the large chest are piles of copper and silver (5,990 cp, 2,248 sp) with 2 green spinel gems resting on top next to a fungi flask containing a liquid of some sort.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 16, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "That went well, one less ogre in the world and not a scratch for our efforts." Althron says as he pulls out his shortspear and wiping it clean on the body. He does the same for the javelin before handing it to Zeric.
> 
> "Good shot... Not as good as mine mind you but well done all the same." He tells him with a smile and a wink. "Speaking of injuries," he says seriously, "will you be needing some healing?"




_~You must show no weakness...weakness is a sign of being unworthy and their is only one fate for those found unworthy...~_

Zeric looked down at the grinning dwarf and wondered for a moment if Althron was being sincere with his offer for assistance. While he felt as if there was a burning poker being shoved into his abdomen everytime he moved, he could not bring himself to admit to the dwarf that he was in pain.

_~I will not be weak...~_

"I will be fine, truthfully, the statue did little more than graze me. Although, next time, my aim will not be as off as it was."

Ignoring the hole in his armor that spoke otherwise, Zeric replaced the javelin in the quiver and looked once more at the body of the fallen ogre.

"We should put him back in his quarters, the stench will ensure that none know that Cuthbert has passed final judgement on him. At least until judgement comes for them."

As Raven waded through the filth in the room, Zeric grabbed ahold of the ogre's legs and began to drag the brute towards the door, the veins in his arms and neck standing out like taunt bowstrings as he did so.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 16, 2005)

Alinis sheepishly gathers up her spent arrow and joins the other, looking at the loot in appreciation. "Nice." she jerked her head towards the cage. 

"Sorry about that. I thought I could use the cage to slam into the rock creature." she shrugs. "I am definantly going to invest in a mace or something similar when we get back to the surface. Swords are great, but against those kinds of things, they simply break."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2005)

*Raven*

"We'll keep these gems, and the potion.  The copper and silver is too heavy to carry for now.  Personally, if we ever get back to the surface, I think we should donate it to the orphanage."

_OOC:  Have we passed any doors._


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 16, 2005)

Dropping the body in the room as Raven reported on what she had found in the ogre's chest, Zeric nodded his head in agreement with her assessment on what to bring and what to leave behind.

"We should search these halls for more hidden doors. I find it odd that the dwarves would build a hall that ends so close to the lift."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 17, 2005)

Alinis nods in agreement at what to leave behind. "Hmm. We all have expenses to maintain. Perhaps half to the orphanage and half spread amongst ourselves?" she asked, waving her hand towards the silver and copper.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 17, 2005)

Orpheus rolls his eyes at the continual undemocratic group charity.
"I'm not doing this for free, ladies and gentlemen. I do not risk my life without gain; monetary gain included. You do with your share as you like, Raven," he says in bored monotones, willing to leave the money where it is for now, but not willing to donate it to a cause he is already donating most of his time to.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 17, 2005)

As the others began talking of the money and how to best split it, Zeric walked away and began running his fingers along the walls slowly, looking for anything that could be a hidden door.

[sblock]Search check taking 10 or 20 looking for doors.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Mar 17, 2005)

Alinis nods and helps to search for anything else of interest.



Spoiler



taking 20


----------



## Mimic (Mar 17, 2005)

Althron watches the Hex Blade drag the ogre corpse away a look of worry on his face, he saw the blow that he had taken and he knew for a fact that it was more than just a graze.

Seeing Zeric search the walls he casually walks up beside him and studies the stone wall for a while.

"Ogres in general are a strong opponent and one on one with any of us it probably would have walked away the victor, yet it was felled when it faced all of us. The group as a whole is stronger than the sum of its parts. None of us would be able to resuce the children alone, only united as a group will we have a chance."

Althron continues to study the wall for a few moments more before wandering away.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 17, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Ogres in general are a strong opponent and one on one with any of us it probably would have walked away the victor, yet it was felled when it faced all of us. The group as a whole is stronger than the sum of its parts. None of us would be able to resuce the children alone, only united as a group will we have a chance."




Zeric understood what the dwarven priest was trying to say, but he could not bring himself to ask the priest to use one of Cuthbert's spells to heal him. Keeping his face as neutral as he could, Zeric pointed over to the dandy who was milling about the door with a slight bored look on his face.

"Perhaps you should give the dandy the same sermon priest, as right now, he is the sole part not looking to see if there is an exit from this chamber."

Zeric knew it was a cheap shot to make, but he tried to convince himself that it was better to have the eyes of the church somewhere other than on himself at the moment.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 17, 2005)

Althron stops for a moment before turning his head to look at the Hexblade.

"If the "dandy", myself or one of the others were to fall in combat, the rest of us could continue and still be successfull in our mission... could the same be said if it was you?"

He pauses a moment before continuing. "You are the core of this group Zeric, whether you want it or not, you will be tested most here. If you fall, so do the others."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 17, 2005)

Zeric laughed harshly at the dwarf's words, but the laugh quickly turned into a blood filled cough and Zeric spit another thick wad of blood stained phlegm onto the stone floor. Locking his eyes with those of the dwarven priest, Zeric lowered his voice as he spoke, it was full of venom.

"I respect what Cuthbert stands for, vengence upon those who prey upon those who can't defend themselves, but you know as well as I do that to the church, I am nothing more than a tool. Priestess Urikas has searched my soul with her spells, but still I am considered a threat in their eyes. Why else would they send you Althron, if it is not to watch over my actions? If I were to fall, you could all withdraw and rest and return when a new day had dawned. If one of you fell, the church would question if I truly did all I could do to prevent the loss."

Zeric felt the familiar rage building inside of him, and as always, the dark speak rushed to his tongue begging to be released upon the insolent dwarf who stood before him.

"Heal me if you wish, but never again speak to me of being tested priest, for every breath I draw is more of a test than you will ever know."


----------



## Majin (Mar 17, 2005)

OoC: No other doors have been passed. 

~

Searching the room you find two secret doors. One in the middle of the eastern wall, north of the ogre's chamber, and the other in the southwest corridor that ends abruptly.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 17, 2005)

*Raven*

"Nice work finding those doors, Zeric.  You are a man of many talents.  Hmmm.  A shame we weren't able to question the hobgoblins or ogre."  She examines both doors, checking for traps.  Does either show evidence of recent use?


----------



## Majin (Mar 17, 2005)

Both doors show signs of recent use, the eastern one more than the other.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 18, 2005)

As the others began calling out that they had discovered a door to the southwest, Zeric's stray fingers found a small crack that ran the length of the wall, but for the moment, he refused to let his gaze leave Althron's.

It was only as Raven approached them both, apparently oblivious to the tension between the two of them, that Zeric turned his gaze away and pushed open the door he had found.



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Nice work finding those doors, Zeric. You are a man of many talents. Hmmm. A shame we weren't able to question the hobgoblins or ogre."




Zeric waved her praise away and looked down the hallway for a moment and then turned to face them both.

"Flip a coin on which path to take, as eventually I trust they will both take us to where we want to go."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 18, 2005)

Alinis grins at Zeric. "Aye, both paths will lead us to things with swords who want to kill us." she chuckled dryly and sobered as Zeric coughed up blood.

"Zeric you need healing. Get it now while we aren't up to our eyeballs in things that are trying to kill us." she said firmly. "Pride gets more people killed than anything else."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 18, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alinis grins at Zeric. "Aye, both paths will lead us to things with swords who want to kill us." she chuckled dryly and sobered as Zeric coughed up blood.




Zeric turned and faced the approaching elvish archer and answered her truthfully.

"Then it seems Cuthbert and I are still seeing eye to eye, as I want to kill them as well."



> "Zeric you need healing. Get it now while we aren't up to our eyeballs in things that are trying to kill us." she said firmly. "Pride gets more people killed than anything else."




"If it will get all of you moving again, then by all means priest, waste a spell on this scratch, but I assure you Alinis, it is not pride that will kill me."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 18, 2005)

*Raven*

"Personally, I distrust this secret door built on a dead end, the first place someone would look.  So I say let's take the other one, it seems more used anyway."

Having already searched for traps, Raven will try to open the door.  She'll wait for someone to cure Zeric first.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 18, 2005)

_I could have been on the road two hours ago,_ Orpheus thinks to himself, _my skills are more useful in courts and ballrooms, not in dungeons and tunnels._
The bard follows the others through whichever door they choose, not bothering to give his two coppers on the in-group tension.
_If they can't settle it themselves, it will never end._


----------



## Mimic (Mar 18, 2005)

"Your arrogance is amazing He... human. Aye its true that Priestess Urikas told me about you but her main concern was finding and returning the children safe and sound. Not everything is about you.

St. Cuthbert is more then just about blind vengence, he is about justice, defending the ones that can't defend themselves."

Althron returns the stare that Zeric is giving him as he reaches into his pack and pulls out a potion and he hands it to the man.

"Its a potion of minor healing, now your fate is truely in your own hands." Althron sighs slightly calming himself down. "You have a choice Zeric," he says with a hint of saddness. "you can let go of your past see that there are people willing to help you because they want to," his eyes glance over to where Alinis is standing. "Or you can let your hate consume you and complete the road that the Hextor's priests set you on."

With that said he deliberately turns his back to the man and walks through the door that Raven is standing by.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 18, 2005)

As Althron turned and began leading the others away, Zeric stared at the potion in his hand and thought about what the dwarf had said. While Zeric knew that his inability to take the help Althron had offered at face had provoked the scene, it did not make it any easier for him to swallow.

_~Can he not see that what the church wants in this regard is what I want? I do not want blind vengence, but the chance to punish those who would prey upon the weak.~_

It would be easy to simply smash the potion bottle on the stone floor and prove that he was strong enough to do Cuthbert's work on his own. It would also show Althron that he did not need charity, no matter how it was phrased.

_~Our you can let the Hextorites win. Even away from them, they eat at me, chipping away bit by bit...~_

Pulling the cork off of the small potion bottle, Zeric drained it in a single swallow and as a comforting warmth rushed through his body, Zeric knew what he had to do. Dropping the empy bottle on the ground, he hurried to catch up to the others.


----------



## Majin (Mar 18, 2005)

Moving through the eastern secret door bring you through a 50 foot long corridor that branches south another 30 feet to yet another dead-end. A secret door is easily found at this wall as well. This 20 x 30 foot room. Dozens of forged weapons are neatly arrayed on four wrought-iron weapon racks standing in the middle of the floor. Pushed against the east wall are two tables covered with suits of armor.

OoC: Zeric heals himself to full with the potion.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 18, 2005)

*Raven*

"We're getting pretty good at this secret door stuff." says Raven.  She approaches the weapons and checks them out.  She's particularly interested in a two handed weapon, such as a falchion or greatsword.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 18, 2005)

Zeric arrived as Raven swung open another hidden door and stepped into what could only be the armory for this place. Allowing his eyes to roam over the weapons and armor, Zeric looked down at the chain shirt he wore and saw the small rents, rusting links and finally the jagged hole from the statue's crystal tip.

_~It would also be fitting to use their armor to protect those here to kill them.~_

"Cuthbert has gave us a boon it seems. If there is something you can use, grab it quickly, but let us not overburden ourselves needlessly."

Walking over to Althron, Zeric shifte uneasily as the dwarf turned to face him, their encounter still fresh in his mind as well.

"Thank you for the potion Althron. You are correct in your thoughts."

Walking away before another awkwarf moment could form, Zeric pulled off the battered chain shirt he wore and for a moment, any who were looking his way could see the lattice work of scars that stretched all across his back. However, he quicly pulled his shirt back down and resumed looking for a suitable replacement to it.


----------



## Majin (Mar 18, 2005)

Looking around at the weapons and armor, an inventory of all that is here is the following:

2 chain shirts
2 suits of banded mail
1 suit of half plate
2 spiked gauntlets
1 masterwork greataxe
15 short spears
10 throwing axes
10 handaxes
5 battleaxes
5 heavy picks
4 warhammers
50 arrows


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 18, 2005)

Zeric moved quickly to the armor rack, pulled one of the chain shirts off and slid it over his head and shoulders. It was a little snug in the shoulders, but he could deal with that minor detail. Scanning the weapons, Zeric saw only one thing that caught his eye.

Slipping the metal gauntlets on and clenching and unclenching his fists, Zeric thought that they fit him as if they were made just for his hands.

_~Yes, these will do nicely...~_

Waiting while the others scanned the room, Zeric began searching to see if another door was hidden, or was this simply a well placed side room to store the weapons.

[sblock]Schweet deal...[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Mar 18, 2005)

Alinis takes as many arrows as she can fit into her quiver without over stuffing it and also picks up a warhammer. Alinis hesitates over the banded mail, weighing added protection over added weight and decides against it, instead opting for the chain shirt. She turns her back on the others and quickly changes out the top of her leather armor, replacing it with the chain shirt.

_*Well, at least it's better than the leather.*_  she thinks dryly.

[sblock]I don't think that she'd be overly modest, considering that they've fought together for a bit. I mean, once you see your buddies bleed all over you, modesty goes out the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Mar 19, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Walking over to Althron, Zeric shifte uneasily as the dwarf turned to face him, their encounter still fresh in his mind as well.
> 
> "Thank you for the potion Althron. You are correct in your thoughts."




"Your welcome,"  is all he says with a friendly nod of his head. Once Zeric leaves he can't help but smile a little. _"Perhaps there hope yet."_ he thinks to himself.

He grabs 4 more shortspears and grabs the greataxe. "Unlesss anyone wants to use this I figure we should put it with the chest, it looks like it could fetch a good price."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 19, 2005)

"I'd probably cut my own foot off with that thing." Alinis says with a smile as she pats the warhammer. "This will do me well enough for now if we meet with anything that has a hard skin like that rock-creature. Although, I am going to be looking for a mace or morning star. That would be ideal."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 19, 2005)

"I think it will be safe in here for the time being. This is obviously an open area storage and it has been left alone so far. We can back for it as well as the other weapons after the children are found. I think I know someone who would be very interested in taking this all off of our hands."

Zeric could imagine the surprise on his former boss' face if they did manage to haul these blades and armor up and drop them off on the steps of the smithy.

_~There will be no if..when we haul it up...~_


----------



## kirinke (Mar 19, 2005)

ooc:
Ahhh, How do I calculate the AC bonus of the leather leggings and chain-shirt? She essentially switched out the top half of her leather armour for the chain shirt. I think that is allowed in the rules, but I don't know how to work it on her sheet. The banded mail was too heavy for her to wear which is why I opted for the chain shirt. Oh, and how many arrows could she reasonably put into her quiver?


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 19, 2005)

[sblock]This should be in the talking section, but AC is an all or nothing..it isn't split up. Leather armor is actually just a stiffened leather jerkin, so the pants factor nothing in as far as AC goes. The chain shirt will protect her with and AC +4 +Dex giving her the final score. Also a normal quiver holds between 20-30 arrows depending on the DM.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 19, 2005)

Orpheus stands back as the whirlwind looters demonstrate their usual chaotic mannerisms. After the selfless take what they want, he takes enough arrows to fill his quiver and a few throwing axes.

[sblock] 3 arrows and 5 throwing axes [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Mar 19, 2005)

[sblock] Gotcha. Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Mar 19, 2005)

OoC: 30 arrows will fill the quiver.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 19, 2005)

ooc:
Ok. So she has 40 arrows. The other 10 are stowed in her backpack, wrapped up to avoid pointing issues. Oh and Alinis is going to be on the lookout for a handy haversack or quiver of Ehlonna. (Efficient quiver to those with just the SRD )

IC
Alinis sighs as she has to pass over the arrows. _*I wish I something to put these extra arrows in. *_ She thought wistfully, putting the extra-arrows back in place.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven takes a few practice swings with the great axe.  "I'll keep this.  I'd like to learn how to use it.  In any case, let's keep moving."

Raven will head back & open the other secret door, the one at the end of the dead end corridor.


----------



## Majin (Mar 20, 2005)

As Raven moves to leave the room and go back the way that they came, Zeric is about to give up his search, but at the last moment he finds yet another secret door, this time on the south wall of the room.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 21, 2005)

As Zeric managed to find the hidden catch to another door in the south wall, he turned and saw that the others were beginning to exit the room.

"Hold a moment, there is another door here. Let's see where it leads before we backtrack to the entrance hall. Raven will you check this door?"


----------



## kirinke (Mar 21, 2005)

Alinis grins. "Good work Zeric. Seems that elves aren't the only ones with sharp eyes." she compliments him. "Hmmm these gnomes sure did have alot of time on their hands to create all these secret doors." she adds.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 21, 2005)

*Raven*

"That's a good point.  I wonder if the gnomes even made this potion of the halls."

Raven will check the door for traps, then try to open the lock.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 21, 2005)

Turning back to face the archer, Zeric just nodded his head at the compliment.

"This isn't gnomish work, at least Althron doesn't so, and I'm inclined to trust a dwarf when they talk about stone and metal."


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 21, 2005)

"Well, I'd put my coin on Althron's take. All cunning aside, that rock-creature spoke Dwarven," he says, looking for Althron's opinion on that point.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 21, 2005)

"Well, I know nothing about stone-work," Alinis admits with complete honesty. "You could tell me these walls were built by earth elementals and I wouldn't be any wiser on the subject." she grinned.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 21, 2005)

"Aye, it would seem a little too deep in the earth to be gnome handi-work. And if it is Dwarven, your probably not too far off the mark with the elementals lass." He says giving Alinis a blatant wink.

Althron will go with whatever direction the group chooses

[sblock] Are we going to get a map? All these secret doors have gotten me very confused. [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Mar 22, 2005)

[sblock]Look in Dhes' siggie. He has the map. Dunno if it's been updated or not though. Alinis doesn't much care where they go, as long as it isn't in circles, they'll find the place where they need to be sooner or later. Hopefully sooner.[/sblock]

Alinis grinned back. "I'll take your word for it. Like I said, put me in a forest and I can tell you all about trees, but put me underground and I'm lost." she chuckled dryly.


----------



## Majin (Mar 22, 2005)

As Zeric looks back at the party to tell them about the newest secret door he notices for the first time that the pair of half-elves that were following them around are nowhere to be seen. 'Were they on the elevator on the way down?' he thinks. They were such a quiet pair, they could have been gone even longer.

Raven checks the door, and finding no traps pushes it open and peers through it.

The room appears to be a smithy. It's unpleasantly warm and filled with the stench of hot metal and ash. A blazing forge dominates the east wall, flanked by malachite caryatids depicting dwarven metalsmiths. In front of the hearth rests a 10-foot-wide, 20-foot-long slab of gray stone surmounted by two black anvils. Barrels of water and metalsmithing tools rest nearby.

Two cylindrical iron cages, each one 5 feet tall and 2 feet wide, dangle from the ceiling by iron chains. The bottoms of the cages hang 5 feet above the floor, and the giant fire beetles locked within them shed a lurid orange glow.

Atop the slab, a female dwarf and three goblins hammer away at a pair of newly forged javelins while two halflings sit on the floor nearby, linking together tiny chains for what will ultimately become a suit of armor. The dwarf and halflings have manacles binding their ankles. Supervising them are four armored hobgoblins.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 22, 2005)

*Raven*

[sblock]OOC:  I noticed the half elves were not in the initiative order in the last fight, but then promptly forgot about it.[/sblock]


Raven quickly takes in the scene, and is not entirely surprised to find more goblinoids in the area.  Nervously, but somewhat confident after the last hobgoblin encounter, Raven simply charges forward, muttering "I've got to let Zeric open the door next time."  She then attempts to cut down the nearest hobgoblin with her newly acquired greataxe.

_OOC:  This is assuming the hobgoblins appear to be within 60 feet.  If she can tell they are farther, she'll step to the side, drop the axe, and prepare her crossbow.  Charging w/MW great axe gives her stats of (+1MW+1BAB+3Str+2charge-4prof)+3 1d12 +4  AC 13_


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 22, 2005)

Orpheus draws his bow and fires at the hobgoblins, eyeing the goblins warily.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2005)

Spotting the hobgoblins Althron wastes no time as he grabs one of his shortspears and hurls it at one them. Regardless of whether is hits or not he will charge in and attempt to get to melee range with them.

"We must deal with these quickly before they can summon reinforcements."

Shortspear +3 1d6+2 20/x2 (+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids)


----------



## kirinke (Mar 22, 2005)

Alinis draws her sword and goes in after Raven, figuring that arrows and innocent prisoners don't mix. Especially considering her recent track record with shooting sharp pointy things.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2005)

As the door opens, Zeric sees the chained prisoners and feels his blood boil with rage. Drawing a javelin from the quiver on his back, Zeric drew back and threw it at the closest one to the door, hoping to drop it before it could even think of running.


----------



## Dhes (Mar 28, 2005)

Not wanting to waste his last spell, Elyas charges after the rest of the party, short spear in hand. 

(+1Melee, Short Spear, 1d6)


----------



## Majin (Mar 29, 2005)

The sounds of the forge ringing loud in their ears and general laziness of the guards award the party a chance to surprise the goblinoids. 

Raven charges in, bringing her new weapon down hard. The extra wait of it compared to her morningstar surprises her at first, but she regains her concentration and follows through with it, bringing down one of the hobgoblin guards with her first strike. (10 damage)

Orpheus fires a shot at the next closet hobgoblin, downing it as well in the resulting confusion. (6 damage) Althron's shortspear flies past his target and clatters to the ground, landing in the corner. Alinis moves to engage one of them, swinging at it fiercely, but her blade is parried aside. 

Zeric's javelin misses it's mark as well, landing in the hot coals of the forge. Elyas assists Alinis, attacking with his shortspear, but his thrust does not manage to penetrate the goblinoids armor. 

Initiative:

Elyas - 23
Raven - 20
Zeric - 17
Goblins (3) - 14
Althron - 10
Hobgoblins (2) - 8
Orpheus - 7
Alinis - 4


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 29, 2005)

Raven attempts to extend her lucky streak, charging at the next hobgoblin and swinging her big axe again.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 29, 2005)

Orpheus continues to fire with his bow; this time, aiming for the goblins.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 29, 2005)

Cursing as the javelin missed its mark by a mile, Zeric gripped the morningstar with both hands and charged the two remaing hobgoblins.

_~We must finish them quickly...once the forge quiets, this place will know something is amiss...~_


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2005)

Althron charges in with his heavy mace, to the closest enemy, be it hobgoblin or goblin

Heavy Mace +3 1d8+2 20/x2 (+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids)


----------



## Dhes (Mar 30, 2005)

Elyas will keep trying to hit his foe with his short spear.
_The pen is mightier than the sword, maybe I should try stabbing them with that. Or I could hit them with a book….. that could damage the book and there not worth it._

(+1Melee, Short Spear, 1d6)


----------



## kirinke (Mar 31, 2005)

Alinis curses her bad luck and continues to press the goblinoid with vigor.


----------



## Majin (Mar 31, 2005)

Elyas stabs desperately at the hobgoblin, poking again at the brutish creature's armor but not managing to penetrate. Luck is still with her, as Raven cuts down another hobgoblin with her newly acquired axe. (11 damage) Stepping up between Elyas and Alinis, Zeric swings his morningstar at their foe, but the attack is deflected by the bulky goblinoid. The three small goblins come to the larger hob's rescue as they attempt to swarm over it's three current attackers. One of them manages to hit Elyas with it's small short sword. (3 damage)

Althron closes the distance to the goblin that just struck Elyas and bashes it skull in with a quick swing of his mace. (6 damage) The only remaining hobgoblin, given some room to work by his goblin companions, hits Alinis with it's morningstar, breaking through her armor. (5 damage) Another of the pesky goblins fall as Orpehus takes down one of them with an arrow in the back of it's head. (4 damage) Alinis attempts to retaliate against the hobgoblin that just struck her but not recoiling from the hit she just took, she is not able to put her full strength behind her swing. 

Initiative:

Initiative:

Elyas - 23
Raven - 20
Zeric - 17
Goblins (1) - 14
Althron - 10
Hobgoblins (1) - 8
Orpheus - 7
Alinis - 4


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 31, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven's blood begins to pump as her foes fall beneath her new axe.  Her lips pull back from her pointed teeth and a lust for killing fills her brain.  She quickly moves to bring down the other hobgoblin, hoping she can kill it before anyone else in the party asks it to surrender.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 31, 2005)

Orpheus will attack anything left standing.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 1, 2005)

Alinis curses the goblins roundly using every nasty word she can come up in all the languages she knows, attacking the nearest neer'do'well with renewed intensity, if not luck.

[sblock]The dice gods are not with Alinis apparently.    [/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 1, 2005)

Cursing the black blooded spawn of Hextor's loins, Zeric knew he was fighting sloppy and tried to slow the chaotic dance of the battle around him. Zeric saw Raven approaching from the creature's blind side and from the blood that dripped from the axe, it appeared that the woman had no trouble in adjusting to the heavier weapon.

Feinting slightly to his left, Zeric hoped the brute would reposition his feet and leave his back fully exposed to the grinning Raven.

_~Grinning???~_

[sblock]Zeric will attack, but mainly trying to set up the patented Zeric/Raven flanking/backstab combo.[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Apr 1, 2005)

Althron can't help but smile as he watches the goblin fall to the ground. "_One less stinkin goblin in this world is a good thing."_ He thinks as he approaches the next enemy

Heavy Mace +3 1d8+2 20/x2 (+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids)


----------



## Dhes (Apr 3, 2005)

Feeling the sharp pain in his shoulder, Elyas cries out and takes a step back, but still trusting at his foe with his short spear. 

(+1Melee, Short Spear, 1d6)


----------



## Majin (Apr 3, 2005)

Elyas finds a bit of luck this time as his attack finds a chink in the hobgoblin's armor. Putting his full weight forward, drives his spear deep into the goblinoid, killing it (6 damage).

The last goblin falls pathetically to a heavy slash from Raven's deadly axe (8 damage).


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 3, 2005)

With the room secure, Orpheus collects his spent arrows, and greets the chained strangers with no lack of flourish.
"It seems your predicament has become more fortuitous," he says in Common, and then in Halfling or Dwarven if needed.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 3, 2005)

As the adrenaline of the fight wore off, she could feel the pain of a number of bruises, cuts and lacerations start to seep in. On particularly large one was causing her a bit of trouble.

"Blast and damnations." she muttered, looking at the injury. "How did that happen?" she asked herself, honestly not remembering how it had happened. The fight had started and ended so quickly, she had no clear idea. Dizziness swamped her and she managed to sit down on a nearby bench before she fell down. (Shock)


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 3, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven still crouches, eyes darting about on the look out for more opponents.  Finally she relaxes and lowers her axe.  Allowing the others to question the now-free slaves, she examines the room for doors or dangers.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2005)

With a small smile Althron watches the last of the goblins fall, he wipes off his mace on one of the fallen creatures before turning and addressing the Dwarven women.

"Who be you and how did you end up here?" As she answers he will check out members of the party to make sure they are ok and to see if they need magical healing.

[sblock] I an unsure how much damage everyone took but I would rather conserve the magical healing as much as possible. I have a feeling that we are going to need it.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Apr 4, 2005)

[sblock] True Manz. Alinis still has her healing kit. It's not as good as a heal-spell, but seeing as how she's still conscious, she'll use that. I think we should use the healing spells if one of us falls to neg points or something. Conservation, conservation....  [/sblock]

Alinis carefully removes the armor, looking at the nasty wound. On second look, nothing seems to be broken. A long slash and heavy bruising looks to be the extent of the wound. She cleans it, deciding that it doesn't need stitching and applies a mild healing/numbing ointment to the cut and bruised area before bandaging it throughly.

She looks at the ruined armor and shakes her head. "Didn't get much use out of it did I?" she grinned at Zeric, very happy to be alive. "Hope there's a spare somewhere around here that I can use." she said, shrugging back into it, figuring battered armor was better than no armor at all.


----------



## Majin (Apr 5, 2005)

One of the halflings, a male, shys away from Calenthang as he speaks to them, red circles around his eyes, wide with fear. The other one, a female, seems more in control of her faculties, answers him, relief clearly in her voice at being rescued. "Thanks to you all for killing the guards. One of the goblins has a key in his pouch to our manacles. If you would be so kind as to release us so we can escape from this hell, it would be most appreciated."

The female dwarf looks Althron up and down. "I be Sondor Ironfold and I know who you be. A rude dwarf who does not give his name first when greeting a lady," she says, roughly. "As for how we got here, we were captured by some fiend who calls himself one of our kin. Bah! Looks more like his mudder had too much fun out at pasture and sumthin' terrible came of it, if ye get me meanin'. Him and his slavers, they sold my husband weeks ago. I'd of been next I'm sure if'n yer lot hadn't come. Me thanks is owed for that much."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 5, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven starts searching the goblins for keys.  As she does she asks the dwarf.  "Have you seen children down here?  Were you kidnapped from Cauldron?  Are there those dressed as clowns or harlicans involved too?  We intend to rescue all the slaves, and kill those responsible.  Do you know much of this complex?"


----------



## Majin (Apr 5, 2005)

"Aye, there'n be children down here too, though the young ones seem to be held seperately from the adults. The slaver is using rooms to the west of here as cells, and his main chambers are in the south somewhere, I think. I canno' be sure exactly. We have not been treated too kindly, being roughed up regularly, and led here and there, me bearings might not be where their supposed to be."

Fishing through the goblins belongs Raven is able to find the aforementioned key with little trouble.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 5, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> The female dwarf looks Althron up and down. "I be Sondor Ironfold and I know who you be. A rude dwarf who does not give his name first when greeting a lady," she says, roughly...




As he checks his compainions for injuries he glances over at the dwarven women one eyebrow raised in surprise and a slight smile on his face. When  he finishes making sure everyone is ok (+7 heal + 2 for the healing kit) he turns and bows slightly at her.

"You be right Sondor Ironfold, too much sky and not enough rock over my head has dulled my sense of courtesy."  He tells her honestly. "I am Althron Fellowson, son of Eldon Fellowson from the Blackrock clan. I am a priest of St. Cuthbert and as my companion has stated we are here to investigate the kidnappings and retrieve as many as possible. Once we have you and your friends unshackled will you be needing an escort back up to the surface?" He pauses for a moment, the look in his eyes getting cold. "Do ye know the name of this fiend dwarf? If I am going to kill kin then its the least I can do."

[sblock] Ah yes, dwarven courting at its best. Seriously though, has anyone else noticed the dissapearing act that the two half-elves have done?[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 6, 2005)

*Raven*

[sblock]OOC:  I think we can assume we've all noticed it at this point.[/sblock]

Raven systematically releases all the prisoners, if possible, using the key.  Then she'll continue searching the dead bodies for valuables.

"We're still pretty fresh.  Let's continue, trying to go west.  The children's rescue must come first.  As for letting these people leave, I fear our backs.  Those half elves disapeared without a word.  That's pretty suspicious.  It not seems unlikely their intentions were good.  The way back may not be safe."

Turning back to the ex-prisoners.  "Can any of you fight?  We have some extra weapons."  She gestures to the arms of the fallen goblinoids.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 6, 2005)

"It's no trouble, I'm sure," Orpheus replies humbly, he waits for Raven to release their manacles before questioning the halflings. He gets along fine with dwarves, but sometimes the women intimidate him...
"How long have you two been down here?"

[sblock] _Gather Information +6_ [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Apr 6, 2005)

Alinis shrugs. "We'll deal with those two later. Right now, we have to teach those slavers manners," she grinned.

_*And I hope my aim is better next time. Ever since going below ground, it's been off. Guess the truism isn't just a bunch of hogwash after all. Elves just aren't meant to be trapezing under the dirt.*_ she thought dryly.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 7, 2005)

As the others began speaking to the captives, Zeric remained silent knowing that his unique social skills were not needed at this time. Taking the fallen hobs weapons, Zeric put them in a small pile and listened to what the others had to say.


----------



## Majin (Apr 8, 2005)

The prisoners all look down at their feet at Raven's question of fighting, none of them looking very enthused about the idea. "If'n ya don't mind, I think we'd all just like to get out of this place as soon as possible," Sondor replies. The female halfling next to her nods, curtly and looks to the other halfing behind her, who emits a small squeak, still looking around wide-eyed as if the walls themselves are going to jump out at him at any second.



> "How long have you two been down here?"




The female halfing shrugs. "Weeks, months? Who can tell? Days seem to run together when your captive, beating out crude weapons and armor for these ruffians," she says dryly, then kicks the closest hobgoblin for good measure.

~
OoC: Assuming the prisoners are led out to safety and the party returns to head through the western door.
~

Moving through the door brings you to a 4-way corridor, doors every which way. The corridor you are in currently, (the eastern side) has a door to the north and south, the western corridor likewise. The southern corridor holds a large double door, and the northern corridor holds a small door in an alcove with a passage leading northwest to yet another double door past it.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 9, 2005)

"Okay..." Alinis looks at the doors, folding her arms. "Would you go left or right?" she asked dryly.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 10, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven frowns, hating to lose the combat roll she's been on, and reluctant to lose time and any surprise they might currently enjoy.  "We will escort you out.  There are dangers, I fear, if you were to leave alone."

Before starting back, she edges close to Alanis.  "Can you track?  I want to know what happened to our two half elven friends.  You go first, before our return covers any footprints."  On the way out she moves slowly, chatting with the former prisoners, allowing the ranger to do her work.  

"So.  Do you have a place to go in Cauldron that is safe?  Can you tell us who kidnapped you?  When and where?  It was not the dwarf fiend himself was it?  Can you tell us more of this creature?"


----------



## kirinke (Apr 10, 2005)

Alinis nodded slowly and begins to work, making them stay well behind her, so she can examine the floor and walls with more detail, hoping to find some sign of the two half-elves passage.



[sblock]Tracking feat, +5 spot, +5 search, taking 20 or whatever it is when you aren't in a rush and are taking your time.[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Apr 11, 2005)

Assuming they don't find any trace of the half elves...

Glancing at the different directions, Althron gives a small shrug. "It would seem to be a choice then." He says to Raven giving her a small smile. "Pick a direction and lets be going, although if it were me I would choose the double doors." He tells her indicating the doors to the south.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 12, 2005)

_Suggestive coercion..._ the bard thinks to himself, waiting for the others to figure out where they want to be.
"I'd follow the dwarf's lead, Raven," he comments while examining the lengths of his fingernails.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 12, 2005)

Zeric was glad that some of those taken against their will had been returned to the surface and would speak to Althron and High Priestess Urikas about making sure that they were given some form of compensation for their ordeal. However, before they could do that, there was still the small matter of killing a half-fiend dwarf to take care of.

As they came to the hallway full of doors, Zeric listened as the others began discussing their different thoughts on which door to open and silently began counting in his head. When he reached ten, he stepped away from the others and put his hands on each of the southern double doors and pushed them open.


----------



## Majin (Apr 12, 2005)

Alinis, try as she might, is unable to find any sign of the two half-elves. Seemingly, they have covered their tracks well...

Pushing open the double doors to the south, entering a large room. Four malachite pillars support the 20-foot-high ceiling of this grand chamber. Hanging from an iron brace mounted near the top of each pillar is a cylindrical iron cage containing a giant beetle that sheds an infernal orange light. Two hobgolbins flank the door just opened. They jump back, baring their weapons. 

The southern half of the chamber rises 5 feet, and a wide black staircase leads up to the raised floor. Just past the top of the stairs, an 8-foot-tall iron post erupts from the floor. Iron shackles hang from the top of the post, secured to which are three children--a dwarf boy and two human girls. Five narrow windows carved into the south wall stand open to the darkness beyond.

A 5-foot-tall muscular figure clad in black plate armor stands on the staircase, his face hidden behind a visor. In one gauntlet, he clutches a wicked dwarven urgrosh. In the other, he grasps a chain ending in an iron ring clamped around a human boy's neck. Behind him, crouched at the top of the stairs, looms a slavering, bestial hound bristling with quills. 

The black-clad knight is haggling with a creature that looks like an ash-skinned dwarf with sharply pointed ears and yellow eyes. He wears robes encrusted with mold. He holds out a bone box filled with coins, and looks at you with utter disgust. 

The black-clad figure turns sharply towards you. "Who are you?! You dare interrupt my negotiations? Or is it you want to big too? This gentleman over here has already staked claim to those three over there. But this one," he pulls the chain he's holding roughly, with the boy attached, "is still up for grabs if you want him. The current bid is 100 gold pieces." This causes the creature in the moldy robes to look surprised now as he turns to the figure and bellows, "You said 30 Kazmojen! I thought we had a deal!"


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 12, 2005)

Zeric's eyes fill with rage as he sees the chained youth being held by the armored Kazmojen. There were no words to express his anger and as he called upon the dark speak, Zeric pointed one gauntleted finger and cursed Kazmojen.

[abyssal]"May the fires of hell burn your soul for all of eternity..."


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 12, 2005)

Orpheus stares wide-eyed at Zeric as he addresses the black-clad figure in a tone and language both evil and unknown to the bard.
_His dark past may come in handy after all..._
Orpheus prepares for battle.

[sblock] Ready an action: Orpheus will attack the hobgoblins with his short sword if anyone initiates battle [/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 12, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven moves slowly into the room.  She holds her axe warily, tyring not to get too close to the hobgoblins, but ready to return violence for violence.  As she passes Orpheus, she elbows him in the ribs.  "Negotiate!"  She hisses.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 12, 2005)

Alinis scowls, sword ready, unpleasant words on her tongue, barely held in check. She will attack if attacked, but will wait untill then.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 13, 2005)

[sblock] Planning? Who needs a plan...[/sblock]

Spotting children in chains is almost more then he can stand, he stares at Kazmojen for a moment or two, Zeric said something but he doesn't really care what was stated.

In the name of St. Cuthbert we are here to see justice brought on to you. Althron will move towards one of the hobgoblins and takes a swing at it with his heavy mace.

Heavy Mace +3 1d8+2 20/x2 (+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids)


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 13, 2005)

Seeing Althron attack the hobgoblins, Orpheus scowls at Raven and draws his sword.
"Yes, I'll get right on that," he replies harshly, a little angry about the elbow jab.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 13, 2005)

"Well that tears it!" Alinis tells to no one in particular and then goes in, attacking the nearest hobgoblin. "Your mother was a leach with bad teeth ugly!" she taunts him as she swings her sword.


----------



## Majin (Apr 17, 2005)

Zeric's curse hits the half-dwarf, slightly disorienting him for a moment as he feels the detrimental effects weighing down on him. Orpheus unsheathes his shortsword quickly, slashing through its throat with unusual precision (7 damage), dropping the guard, which makes him feel quite proud of himself. Kazmojoen tosses the chain holding the boy down  and prepares himself for battle. 

Elyas releases his remaining magic missle at the half-dwarf, hitting him squarely with his magical bolt (4 damage). Althron manages to take the other hobgoblin out with a well-placed shot from his mace (8 damage), smashing the deep into the creature's ribcage. The howler behind moves in front of Kazmojen, protecting its master with its life. (OoC: Raven's action here. Manz, just post two actions for your next combat and I'll have Raven's happen before the beginning of the next round.) The durzagon, Pyllrak, steps back from the ensuing combat, seemingly not wanting to get involved. Alinis runs up to meet the howler blocking the half-dwarf. Slashing at it with her sword she misses, as the creature dextrously dodges her attack.

Initiative:

Zeric - 16
Orpheus - 15
Kazmojen - 14
Elyas - 12
Althron - 11
Howler (Kazmojen's Pet) - 10
Raven - 8
Pyllrak - 8
Alinis - 6

Edit: Forgot to take out the dead hobs. Fixed.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 17, 2005)

Alinis' curses fill the room as she misses the swing and then gamely swings at the critter again. "You mothering son of a...." she trails off into elvish, grimly attacking it.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 17, 2005)

Before pride becomes his downfall, Orpheus smartly sheaths his sword and draws his bow, preparing to fire at the howler.


----------



## Dhes (Apr 17, 2005)

Freshly out of options and arcane powers, Elyas grabs hold of his short spear and makes a pitiful attempt at combating the Howler.

(+1Melee, Short Spear, 1d6)


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 17, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven curses as Althorn strikes the first blow.  This looks like a very dangerous battle, and Raven is not inclined to charge right in like some crazy barbarian.  She pauses, eyes sharp, looking for a chance to flank attack.  Seeing the guard drop, she circles, preparing to attack Kazmojen from behind if other engage him, trying not to let Pyllrak out of her sight.

[sblock]OOC:  Feel free to drop her in the initiative order.  She doens't want to engage the baddies alone, so may end up losing an action.[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Apr 18, 2005)

Seeing the hobgoblins fall, Althron smiles slightly to himself but it passes after a moment, Kazmojen was the leader which meant he will be a tough opponent and that didn't even include what ever that dog like thing was.

He closed his eyes for a moment as the words to the spell come to his mind for a moment he considers casting it on Zeric but ultimately casts it on himself instead

ooc:enlarge person on himself (domain spell)

[sblock] +2 strength, -2 dex, -1 ac and attack, heavy mace does 2d6+3 instead of 1d8+2, 10 foot reach[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 19, 2005)

Zeric saw the lead slaver take a step backward as the curse slammed into him, but when Kazmojen quickly recovered, Zeric knew the fiend was no simple foe to take lightly.

Moving quickly across the floor, Zeric gripped his morningstar tightly and as the large canine creature approached him, Zeric struck quickly hoping to take the monstrous creature out of the fight.

[sblock]OOC: I didn't know if Zeric could get to Kazmojen through the the puppy or not, so I assumed he couldn't. If I am wrong, let me know, and I will edit my post accordingly..[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Apr 22, 2005)

Zeric swings at the hound, but its quills manage to just barely deflect the blow. Meanwhile Orpheus makes ready with his bow. Kazmojen grunts as he tosses a throwing axe towards Zeric, the weapon whizzing by the hexblade's head, missing his ear by a hair's-width. The slaver growls in frustration and readies his urgrosh.

The scribe, his wits obviously not about him but not knowing how else to help stabs at the howler with his spear, missing, and earning him a growl from the creature and a snapping of jaws in his direction. Althron begins murmering the encantations of a spell as the howler bites at Elyas' wrist, grazing it as the mage pulls his hand away sharply in pain (7 damage).

Those keeping an eye on Pyllrak are surprised when he disappears out of thin air. Alinis swings at the howler, making contact this time, clipping the creature with a thin slice at its side (4 damage). Surprised by the sudden burst of violence around her Raven stares for a moment before reacting. Seeing no other choice now, she sidles off stealthily to the side of the room, trying to not to draw attention to herself, eyeing the slaver warily.

 Initiative:

Zeric - 16
Orpheus - 15
Kazmojen - 14
Elyas - 12
Althron - 11
Howler (Kazmojen's Pet) - 10
Pyllrak - 8
Alinis - 6
Raven - 8 (Dropped initiative order)


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 22, 2005)

Orpheus will fire at the howler.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 22, 2005)

Alinis brightens as she manages to do some damage to the narsty critter and continues to attack it with renewed enthusiasm.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 22, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven will continue to creep behind the urgosh slaver.  She moves silently, trying to keep her ears alert for the approach of the other one, should he have become invisible.  She would like to position herself so as to be able to charge and strike from a flanking position if someone else engages the slaver.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 23, 2005)

Zeric shifted his feet as he tried to regain a defensive stance after the slaver's axe had nearly severed his ear from his head. Looking at his companions surround the strangely spiked dog, Zeric closed the gap between himself and the half-fiend dwarf.

_~Cuthbert, if you are watching over us, guide my hand and grant me vengence for those this fiend has taken from your city above...~_

A calmness came over Zeric and his world suddenly slowed down around him. He saw Raven from the corner of his left eye and saw a towering Althron closing in from the right.

_~It is time...~_

"Kazmojen, the day of judgement has arrived and you have been found guilty. Prepare yourself..."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 25, 2005)

Alinis continues to wack at the howler, figuring that if it goes down, that's one last bit of nastiness that these folks have to deal with. She also does her best to keep away from those dangerous looking spine thingies.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 25, 2005)

Althron will approach and attack the howler


----------



## Dhes (Apr 27, 2005)

Elyas drops his short spear band takes a few steps back as he clutches his wrist trying stem the blood flow.

(Total Defense +4 AC)


----------



## Majin (May 1, 2005)

Zeric manages to get around Kazmojen's pet and close with the half-dwarf to strike him. Swinging his morningstar though, he is unable to connect as despite the curse brought down upon him, the slaver dodges it with ease. Orpheus' shot sails true and strikes the howler in the side (6 damage) Kazmojen snorts at Zeric's words as he brought his large urgrosh around to attack the man. Zeric is just barely able to deflect the blow to the side avoiding the large weapons vicious edge. 

Elyas, realizes he has no place up front in this battle retreats back to safety, going on the defensive. Althron smashes his mace into the howler's large neck, doing great damage to the creature (Crit! - 18 damage). This attack certainly getting the howler's attention results in a bite from the creature that does not break through Althron's armor and quills shot at the dwarf's face from the creature's back (8 damage).

Alinis swings and misses the creature, unable to adjust her arc to hit the wildly shifting creature as Raven comes approaches Kazmojen, flanking him with Zeric, she lands a hit! (13 damage, 9 normal + 4 SA).

Initiative:

Zeric - 16
Orpheus - 15
Kazmojen - 14
Elyas - 12
Althron - 11
Howler (Kazmojen's Pet) - 10
Pyllrak - 8
Alinis - 6
Raven - 8 (Dropped initiative order)

OoC: Sorry again for the long wait guys, been a really hectic week. Things should be getting better in a week or so, so don't fret.


----------



## Manzanita (May 1, 2005)

*Raven*

Although curious about who these 'men' are and how they have organized these kidnappings, Raven again feels the urge to kill them all before they have a chance to surrender.  Seeing her opportunity to flank, her sharp teeth again are revealed as her lips curl back into a smile.  "Today, you die!"

_OOC:  Still using great axe.  (+3str+1bab+1MW-4nonprof+2flank?) to hit.  1d12+4 dmg.  Raven will try to stay opposite Zeric to allow one of them (hopefully her) to flank._


----------



## kirinke (May 1, 2005)

[sblock] The dice gods just aren't with this girl are they?
I am definately going to take improved init for her next feat.[/sblock]

"You bloody, mothering piece of three day old harpy kill!" Alinis snarls attacking the creature with more vigor then apparently luck.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 1, 2005)

Orpheus will continue to fire at the howler.


----------



## Majin (May 1, 2005)

OoC: Ah yes, the axe. Sorry about that, I actually rolled for the mace. Edited the last round to reflect the axe instead.


----------



## Dhes (May 3, 2005)

Happy that he somewhat stemmed the blood flow, he feel somewhat helpless as he sees his companions take on there foes with out him.

(Total Defense +4 AC)


----------



## Mimic (May 4, 2005)

Althron smiles as he feels bone break beneath his mace it was a solid hit but he realises that his foe wasn't down for the count as a white hot fire of pain courses through him as the quills pierce his face. "Just die already you blasted animal," he mutters to himself as he attempts to reposition himself so that he and Alinis could flank the creature.

[sblock] 5 foot correctional to try and flank the howler.[/sblock]

Heavy Mace +3 (+2 for flank?) 2d6+3 20/x2


----------



## Verbatim (May 5, 2005)

As Raven's new axe dug deep in the slaver's side, Zeric knew they had to press the advantage and keep the fiend from bringing its deadly urgosh into the combat.

_~Cuthbert...if you are truly watching over us...help us...if not, the hell with you, we will do it on our own~_

Sidestepping slightly, Zeric hoped the dwarf would buy his feint and expose even the slightest chink in his defense.


----------



## Majin (May 14, 2005)

Zeric's morningstar crushed into the side of Kazmojen's armor, awarding a pleasing grunt of pain to the Hexblade as the dwarf-fiend took the brunt of the cruel weapon's damage (10 damage). The slaver gritted his teeth behind his faceplate and looked cautiously from Zeric to Raven closing in again from behind. Still concentrating on the howler, Orpheus quickly knocked another arrow in his shortbow, and sent it on its way, smiling as the projectile imbeded itself deep into the creature's bristly hide (5 damage).

Kazmojen roared as he swung his mighty urgrosh at Zeric, humilated at taking such a serious blow from the human. The blade of his axe found its mark this time as it sliced into the Hexblade's armor and cut a nasty slash through his chest (10 damage). Elyas' eyes went wide as he saw the horrific exchange between the two, thankful he wasn't in any apparent danger. He looked around nervously, his fists up in the air defensively, just in case...

Althron sidestepped the howler as deftly as any dwarf could manage, as he tried to make eye contact with Alinis, hoping the girl would understand his tactics. As he angled himself to the side of the creature it followed him. Using his momentum from bouncing to the right of the creature he swung the mace with all his might, latching the howler on the jaw (12 damage). Recoiling from the crippling blow, the howler made a pathetic attempt at scratching the cleric but its squirms were ended as Alinis, picking up on Althron's signals, came up behind the creature and put it out of its misery. 

Raven crept up behind Kazmojen against, attempting to land another sharp blow, but this time the slaver was ready for her. He waited for the rogue to swing and then spun the opposite way, causing the half-orc to create a furrow in the ground with her swing.

Initiative:

Zeric - 16
Orpheus - 15
Kazmojen - 14
Elyas - 12
Althron - 11
Pyllrak - 8
Alinis - 6
Raven - 8 (Dropped initiative order)


----------



## Manzanita (May 14, 2005)

*Raven*

_OOC:  Glad you're back, Majin!_

Raven curses at her miss, but grimaces at Zeric's wound, but keeps to their tactics, angling around the fiend in a continuing attempt to flank and strike.


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2005)

Alinis goes to help whichever companion needs her most, attacking her opponent with grim determination.


----------



## Dhes (May 16, 2005)

Seeing that his companions are handling the situation without him, Elyas slumps to the floor feeling that the last of his strength has left him.


----------



## Mimic (May 16, 2005)

Althron wastes no time spinning in place as the Howler breathes its last. "Yield and prepare to face justice or die Kazmojen." He says to the half dwarf with his enlarged heavy mace pointing at him.

[sblock] Diplomacy +2 [/sblock]

If Kazmojen does surrender then he will strip him of his weapons and armor (as well as keeping other characters from finishing him off)

If not he will step close enough to attack (10 foot reach) with a smite (+4 att, +2 dam)

Heavy Mace +3 (+4 for smite) (+2 for possible flank?) 2d6+5 20/x2


----------



## Verbatim (May 17, 2005)

As the axe cut through the chain links as if they were little more than cloth, Zeric felt as if liquid fire had been poured across the length of his chest. Stepping back involuntarily from the force and savagery of the blow, Zeric forced his vision to refocus on the fiendish slaver and not on the sight of his lifeblood flowing freely down his chest.

_~Cuthbert...if he lands another of those strikes you will see my face far sooner than I had planned...~_

Although Zeric held no fear of death, the Hextorites had long since driven that weakness from his body, he did not wish to die with his mission unfinished.

_~I must draw his focus on me fully...give Raven the time to strike...~_

Screaming out in rage as Kazmojen turned a dismissive eye upon him, Zeric gripped his morningstar with both hands and lashed out once more hoping to shatter the demon spawn's skull once and for all.

[sblock]OOC: Two handed attack if possible, if not, then just use the dramatic effect for what it is..[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (May 17, 2005)

Alinis doesn't bother with retoric, saving her breath for the fight to come. Her expression is icy cold with disgust and controlled rage. She will not give quarter, nor expect to recieve it and will retreat only at the last possible moment.


----------



## Majin (May 18, 2005)

OoC: Hip should hopefully be in a position to start posting his actions on Sunday/Monday, so until then I will take over his character.

~

Zeric bared down on the dwarf-fiend, knowing one of them would not survive this next exchange. All his might projected into the overhand swing, he brought it down, directly on the faceplate of the slaver. Kazmojen stumbled back, almost tripping into Raven before dropping to the floor at her feet. He didn't get up.

OoC: Ding, level up guys. Congrats.


----------



## Manzanita (May 19, 2005)

*RAven*

Raven spins and remains on guard, wary of the location of the other slave merchant.  Her breathing levels off, and she relaxes a bit.  As usual, the combat got her pretty worked up.


----------



## Verbatim (May 19, 2005)

As the slaver Kazmojen fell at his feet, Zeric's vision swam before his eyes once more as his morningstar slipped of its own accord from his fingers and bounced once on the ground.

_~You have given us victory Cuthbert...the bargain has been struck...my life for his...give the others the strength to set the children free...~_

As the ground suddenly rushed towards him, Zeric's vision began to tunnel and as his blood continued to rush rapidly from his wound, he looked once at Althron before darkness consumed him.

_~Does he know now that I am no longer one with the darkness that consumed this one?~_


----------



## kirinke (May 19, 2005)

Alinis blinks, the blood-rage slowly fading away. She turns to see Zeric topple, a stain spreading from his chest area. "Damnit! Althron, he's hurt!" she snarled, rushing over to the severely injured hexblade, whipping out her own healing kit, trying to staunch the wound.

[sblock]Heal +7[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (May 20, 2005)

Althron strides over to where Zeric is lying, his wounds looked bad, worse then the damage from the elemental, at least he assumed it as an elemental. Reaching into his pack he brings out  a scroll taking a moment to make sure its the one he wanted before turning his attention back to Alinis.

"Mind the others lass, I don't think a healing kit will be enough for this wound." As she does he will open the scroll and start to read from it, laying a now blue glowing hand on the Hexblades forehead.

[sblock] scroll of cure light wounds [/sblock]

"It's not your time yet Zeric, there is still more work to be done." He mutters to himself.


----------



## kirinke (May 20, 2005)

Alinis nods and goes to help Elyas, who looks like he could use the aid.

"Hay, how many fingers am I holding up?" she says, half joking, half serious as she examines the injury.


----------



## Verbatim (May 21, 2005)

The first thing Zeric could feel was the floor slowly leeching the heat from his body, immediately followed by the stickiness of his blood against his chest. Opening an eye slowly, Zeric saw Althron crouched over him and before his defenses could prompt him to keep silent, he spoke.

"You look taller from down here."

Pushing himself up to his knees, Zeric looked over to Raven and saw that while her hands were steady on the haft of the greataxe, her eyes shifted constantly, like a cat whose prey has just been slain.

"Is the bastard dead?"


----------



## kirinke (May 22, 2005)

"I'd say so," Alinis calls back, feigning cheerfullness, trying to keep Elyas focused and awake while she finishes patching up the wound. "Let's burn the body and sow the ashes with salt and holy water to make sure." she said, half jokingly, half serious.

She turned back to the half-elf. "Stay with me. Or I really will thump your head against the wall." she admonished when he tried to nod off again.


----------



## Dhes (May 24, 2005)

Blinking and trying to focus on the pointy thing waving in and out of his vision. After a bit he can make out the form of Alinis franticly waving her hand inform of his face. 
“I thank you for you concern” he sass, smiling weakly up at Alinis. “But I think the bleeding has stopped, I’ll be ok with some rest and some strong coffee.”


----------



## hippocrachus (May 24, 2005)

Orpheus pulls out his lyre and begins to piece a new tune together, completely ignoring the going-ons around him, enraptured by his music.


----------



## Majin (May 24, 2005)

OoC: Zeric healed 11 points.

~

Suddenly, and enormous spherical creature appears in the middle of the room. It has a stony hide, a large central eye, a toothy maw, and a crown of writhing eyestalks. It fixes its many eyes upon you and begins to speak in common.

"I have come for Terrem Kharatys. That boy should not have been taken from Cauldron. I intend to see that he is safely returned to his orphanage. You can keep the others. They are of no consequence. Come, Terrem--you will be safe with me."


----------



## Verbatim (May 24, 2005)

As Althron's eyes widened, Zeric turned around to see what the dwarven priest was looking at, but never in his life had Zeric seen a being such as this.

_~Cuthbert's cudgel! What manner of demon do we face now?~_

Reaching out for his weapon, Zeric's fingers had barely touched the handle of the morningstar when it spoke to them. Its deep voice resonating easily in the room.

"I have come for Terrem Kharatys. That boy should not have been taken from Cauldron. I intend to see that he is safely returned to his orphanage. You can keep the others. They are of no consequence. Come, Terrem--you will be safe with me."

Standing up straight, Zeric willed his voice to stay strong as he addressed the multi-eyed creature.

"We have been charged by the church of St. Cuthbert to deliver all the taken souls from this hellish place. How many others are here that you care nothing about?"

While Zeric had no doubt that the creature could easily dispose of him without much effort, he hoped the creature's insolence could be used to their advantage.


----------



## Majin (May 24, 2005)

"I know not and care not, humanoid," the creature says, centering a few of its eyestalks on the fallen body of the slaver. 

"It appears Kazmojen is _incapacitated_ at the moment, by your doing no less, so the reward for the boy shall go to you," he bellows, repositioning all of his eyes on the party. A human woman, hovering a few feet off the ground materializes not far from the beholder's side. She wears black robes, a tall black headdress and a veil covers her face. In one hand she clutches a slender crystal wand and around her neck she wears a pendant shaped like a tiny silver cage. She glides over to Zeric and presents a purse from her robes.

"Fifty pieces of platinum is what is owed and shall be paid," the orb explains, eyeing the party and their reaction.


----------



## Verbatim (May 24, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> "I know not and care not, humanoid," the creature says, centering a few of its eyestalks on the fallen body of the slaver.
> 
> "It appears Kazmojen is _incapacitated_ at the moment, by your doing no less, so the reward for the boy shall go to you," he bellows, repositioning all of his eyes on the party. A human woman, hovering a few feet off the ground materializes not far from the beholder's side. She wears black robes, a tall black headdress and a veil covers her face. In one hand she clutches a slender crystal wand and around her neck she wears a pendant shaped like a tiny silver cage. She glides over to Zeric and presents a purse from her robes.
> 
> "Fifty pieces of platinum is what is owed and shall be paid," the orb explains, eyeing the party and their reaction.




As the woman extended her hand towards Zeric, the hexblade waved the blood money away from him. Too many times had he witnessed a similar transaction at the camps dedicated to Hextor and he was not about to begin walking down that path.

"If you are truly taking the boy back to the orphanage, give the coins to the halfling woman who runs the orphanage. Perhaps with the coins she can afford a better lock to keep the children safe."

While Zeric did not know the thoughts of his companions, he did not care at the moment if their desire for coin was greater than their desire for what was right.

Breaking his stare away from the veiled woman, Zeric pointed his weapon down towards the fallen slaver.

"What do you mean incapacitated? Does his fiendish heritage heal wounds that would kill mortal men?"

The thought of having to face the deadly blade of the slaver prompted Zeric to turn quickly to Althron.

"Bind his hands stoutly priest, we must not allow him to reach his blade if he is merely playing us as fools."


----------



## Majin (May 24, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "If you are truly taking the boy back to the orphanage, give the coins to the halfling woman who runs the orphanage. Perhaps with the coins she can afford a better lock to keep the children safe."




"Very well," the beholder replies, slowly. The veiled woman gives a curt nod and returns the purse to her robes and returns to the side of the beholder.



			
				verbatim said:
			
		

> "What do you mean incapacitated? Does his fiendish heritage heal wounds that would kill mortal men?"




The creature laughs at the shock and alarm in Zeric's voice. "He is part trollkin human. He will recover from the wounds he has been dealt without further intervention," the beholder explains, frankly not caring whether the slaver lived or died.


----------



## Manzanita (May 24, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven is stunned by the sudden appearence of these alien beings.  She crouches, ready for combat, but doesn't attack.    In no position to prevent these beings from taking the boy, she doesn't try to stop them.

"Uh.  Excuse me, spherical one.  We're heading back to the orphange, too.  We could take the boy and save you the trouble."  She takes a few steps towards the fallen armored man, ready to smash her axe into him if he tried to rise.

_OOC:  He is taking one of the kidnaped boys?_


----------



## Majin (May 24, 2005)

OoC: Yep.

~

The beholder shakes his massive form at Raven's proposal. "That will not be necessary. I wish to make sure the child is returned properly and I can arrange this quicker than you can return to the surface," the creature says, with a hint of finality in its voice.


----------



## kirinke (May 24, 2005)

Though Alinis has never seen such a creature before, raw instinct tells her that it is dangerous. Anything that can levitate on its own and obviously, that is the only way it can move, is something she doesn't want to tangle with. Especially since they all suffer from wounds of various sorts.

"We apparently have no choice," she said heavily, mentally memorizing everything about the sphere and vieled woman, including any identifying marks so she can find out who they are later. "We will be notifying the local church of what has happened though," she said. 

*Whatever they are, the church is better equipped to deal with them than we are at the moment.* she thought regretfully.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 24, 2005)

Orpheus pops out of his musical trance just in time to offer a rebuttal to Zeric's refusal of the beholder's payment.
"If the foolish man will not take due reward, forget him," the bard says to the orb in Undercommon, knowing few of his companions will understand him. "I will take it."
_One cannot live on honor alone._
While waiting for the beholder's reply, Orpheus walks over to the stricken Elyas and begins to play a soothing tune on his lyre.

[sblock]_Cure Light Wounds_[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (May 24, 2005)

Zeric kept his muscles taunt as his companions tried to reason with the creature before them. However, as the dandy approached the creature and the female that stood beside it, Zeric's eyes narrowed with thinly masked anger.

_~What is this fool doing? What was it that he told it?~_

As Raven moved closer to the still unmoving body of the slaver, Zeric turned to face the child that the creature had came for.

"You will be okay, make sure that the coins reach the Madam Gretchen. See to it that she tells the Cudgels we will be returning soon, and we will not be returning alone."

Hoping the child would pass on at least a portion of the message, Zeric turned to face the floating creature.

"If you are to take him, then do so now and let us deal with this trollkin and free those who you leave behind."


----------



## Majin (May 25, 2005)

OoC: Elyas is healed to full.

~

At the bard's request for the money the beholder sighs impatiently. "Yes, yes, whatever you prefer, it matters not," it says dismissively as the veiled woman retrieves the purse again from her robes and tosses it to the half-elf. 

With that the beholder approaches the child. "It is time child. Come, and you will be returned to your orphanage." Seconds later the three are gone.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 25, 2005)

Orpheus pockets the money quickly and calmly, attempting to conceal the transaction as best he can.


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

As the beholder fades from sight with his companion and child, Zeric's fiery gaze rests on the dandy.

"You arrogant greedy bastard. That money is covered in the blood of every slave that has passed through these dark halls. It is not your place to take it, nor was it our place to take it. Perhaps if the caretaker of the orphanage received it, she could used it to help those who can't afford the finery that you flaunt."

Zeric took another step closer as his voice grew icy and menacing.

"There are weapons that you can sell, a chest of coins above, paintings to be appraised, and the finely crafted instrument that _I_ handed over to you, but I guess that was not enough for you. As far as I am concerned, you are no better than the trollkin who we faced. May Cuthbert watch over you dandy, as I no longer will."

Turning to Raven, Zeric pointed to the body of Kazmojen.

"You have an axe girl, get to using it. A body that is seperated can not heal."


----------



## kirinke (May 25, 2005)

"Just because you think others do not know a language, does not mean they are wholly ignorant of it." Alinis tells Orpheous dryly in Draconic, a language she learned from her parents, who had hoped she would follow in their sorcerous footsteps. 

"And Zeric is right. He is a hexblade, and has more honor than you." she said icily in common.

"We will give that money to the church." she said with finality. "There will be other spoils Orpheous, one's that are less bloodsoaked." she turned to Raven.

"Axes won't do any good I think. The only sure way of keeping something from coming back is to burn it."


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

As Zeric heard the bow maiden use his name in speaking to the dandy, Zeric turned and with the same chilly calmness addressed her as well.

"What the church has deemed to call me is none of your concern, and neither is my honor. If you wish to speak to the dandy, then do so on your own merits, do not compare the two of us again."

Sensing Raven's hesitation, Zeric looked around and saw the torches lining the walls of the room.

"I will get the fire, you just make sure you remove the head first."

The time for discussion over, Zeric turned his back on the others and walked towards the torches.


----------



## kirinke (May 25, 2005)

Alinis shakes her head and goes to help Raven with the unpleasant task of head removal. "The next guy that says doing good is glamorous is going to get his balls kicked in," she tells Raven dryly.

_*That guy definantly has issues.*_ she thought to herself.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 25, 2005)

Orpheus shrugs-off the hexblade's remark about the money easily.
"Where in the nine hells are you from?" he says, looking down at his military uniform indignantly.
_'Finery'... Idiot._


----------



## Dhes (May 25, 2005)

Getting up after Orpheus has healed him, Elyas tries to get the stiffness out of his limbs.
“I for one think you where right in taking the money, that’s 50 platinum that the _Thing_ can’t use to purchase more slaves.”


----------



## Mimic (May 25, 2005)

[sblock] Sure, I have a busy day at work and you guys go on a posting spree  [/sblock]

Althron can only stare in shock at the sudden appearence of what his elders call the terrors of the deep, monstrously evil, able to a host of things that seemed beyond reasoning. They were only rumor, he had believed that they were just stories that parents told young ones to make sure they behaved themselves...They were supposed to be deep within the underdark, what was it doing this close to the surface and why was it interested in the boy?

[sblock] I know I don't have any points to properly identify the beholder, but being a Dwarf I figure he would at least have heard stories/rumors about them, so I made it pretty vague. Hope I didn't overstep my bounds here[/sblock]

He watched mutely as the money was exchanged and the boy was taken, not that there was much he or any of the others could do about it, he whispered a quick prayer of thanks to St. Cuthbert that Zeric didn't attack it out right. Once the thing was gone the arguing started once again, with a small sigh he stands, he had hoped that they would be all beyond this point by now.

"Enough all of you, there are still other childeren here. They have already witnessed enough death and destruction, they do not need to see what needs to be done." He says glancing down at the half-dwarfs body. "Raven, Alinis, please take the children out into the hall, guard them there until our task here is complete. After that we will escort them back up to the surface and then return to retrieve the others that are still held prisoner here."


----------



## Manzanita (May 25, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven's eyes still smoulder with hatred at their fallen foe.  But she nods at Althron.  

"Very well.  Come children.  You will be safe with us.  We will return to the orphanage now.  Come."

As she ushers them out, she moves close to the dwarf.  "Trollkind can be hard to kill, I hear.  Be certain of your work.  Take you time."  She starts to leave then turns back.  "And search the bodies."


----------



## kirinke (May 25, 2005)

Alinis shrugs and follows Raven, wiping her bloody hands with a spare bit of rag, grimancing at the sight and tossing it away, before helping Raven herd the kids out. "Please try not to kill yourselves alright?" she said wryly as she left.


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2005)

Zeric watched as the elf maid and Raven left with the children and realized that the dwarf had been right to send the children out of the room.

_~At least someone here is thinking clearly, even when I am not...~_

Sliding his morningstar into its loop on his belt, Zeric returned to the slaver's body and picked up the urgosh in his free hand. Extending the torch to Althron, Zeric pulled the helm back exposing the trollkin's features for the first time.

"Cuthbert has found you guilty of your sins Kazmojen and as the torch will end your life on this plane, may the fires in the Abyss forever cause you pain."

[sblock]Once Althron grabs the torch, Zeric will sever the slaver's head from his body.[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (May 26, 2005)

Once Zeric has severed the head and the body stripped he will take some latern oil (if anyone has any) pour it on the body and head and then proceed to light it on fire. Once the body/head is consumed by the fire he will head out towards Raven and Alinis, keeping a close eye on Zeric and Orpheus incase they decide to go at it again.


----------



## Verbatim (May 27, 2005)

As the pyre erupted in front of him, Zeric nodded his thanks to the dwarvish priest before speaking to him.

"You should escort the children up Cudgel, there is much to be done here and having to worry about the children will only slow me down. I will finish what needs to be done down here by the time you return with more from your order."

Zeric's voice was low and steady, but his eyes burned brightly with a barely controlled anger.


----------



## Mimic (May 27, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "You should escort the children up Cudgel, there is much to be done here and having to worry about the children will only slow me down. I will finish what needs to be done down here by the time you return with more from your order."




"Aye and what would that be exactly?"  Althron states carefully studing the angry man infront of him. 

He continues on not even giving him a chance to speak."My orders were explicit, rescue any of the citzens of Cauldron that I could find and to safe guard this group and you are part of this group so you can just drop any daft ideas about goin on your own. So why don't you come with us, escort the children back up to the surface and then we can come back down kill us some more hobgoblin and rescue more innocent people." While he stated it in a friendly matter his stance told anyone who bothered to look that he would not back down from his position.


----------



## Verbatim (May 31, 2005)

Zeric’s gaze never wavered from the dwarf as he listened to the Cudgel’s words. While he knew the dwarf was trying to keep the peace among them all, Zeric also knew what Priestess Urikas had charged him to do.

”The children need you Cudgel, guide those we have freed already to safety, but for every moment we are gone, those we seek to bring to justice will flee like the cowardly rats they are. You know they will not sit idle after we leave. They must be dealt with now, while the iron is hot.”

Looking down at the gash in his armor, Zeric knew that its protection would be limited, but it would have to do for now.

”You may not agree with me Althron, but if you think on my words, you must know I speak the truth. If I fall, it will be Cuthbert’s will, but let me fall seeing his will done. Do not seek to deny me my chance for vengeance on those the trollkin has harmed.”

Softening his words, Zeric added his parting thoughts as he prepared to walk away from the others.

”If you hurry though, I promise to leave some for you…”


----------



## Mimic (Jun 2, 2005)

Althron listens to Zeric reply, fully expecting what he was saying. The thought of bashing him over the head with his mace and then dragging him back up while he was knocked out flashed through his head but that would create more problems then it would solve.

"My clan has a saying Zeric, it goes like this. 'Every man has a right to pick the spot of his death' and I won't be arguing with you about it. Alone down here you will meet your death, as sure as your breathin but don't be thinkin that this is about vengence or even justice. No its about revenge, that somehow if you go down fightin that it will make up for what those bastard priests did to you, a final cry of defiance I figure. But what you don't understand is by doing this you ultimately give into them, you let them win..."

He turns and heads towards the door, guesturing to the others that its time to go. "You stand at a crossroads again Zeric, you can stay alone and die in a blaze of glory that ultimately will change the face of the world little or you can come and join your friends and maybe make a big change over the long haul. Either way it is your choice."


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 2, 2005)

"I shall see you when you return Cudgel, if not, I shall see you on the otherside if Cuthbert wills it. I will walk with you to the lift and should I be forced to flee, I will take it and return to the gnomish city and await your return."

Zeric knew that the priest thought him mad, and perhaps there was a bit of madness in his rage, but for once the dwarf did not understand as much as he thought he did. Even if he should save but one imprisoned soul before meeting his death, he did not feel his sacrifice would mean nothing. To that one person, it would mean everything and that alone was enough for Zeric.

Once they reached the lift, Zeric watched as those who were leaving stood on the platform before sending it upwards speakling to Althron as it began to rise.

"Once you reach the top, send it back down. Otherwise, this truly may be a suicide journey for me."

[sblock]I left this open should any of the others stay behind, but truthfully I know it is more likely IC that the majority of you will need to go up to rest.[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 2, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven, seeing the children in order outside the room, tires of the bickering she hears inside.  She reenters and wordlessly begins to search the bodies, including the hobgoblin guards.  "Should have done this before they poured they set him on fire."  she mutters.

As the others load up the elevator, Raven pauses.  "Maybe I should stay down here and keep an eye on Zeric.  Hurry back now!"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 2, 2005)

Althron nods to Zeric, he has made his decision it would seem and it wasn't his place to tell him different. Once they reach the elevator he pauses and hands the Hexblade his remaining healing potions. 

"Take these, they aren't much but hopefully will server you well enough. Although Priestess Urikas will thin me daft for lettin you stay down here, everyone person has the right to forge thier own path. May Cuthbert walk with you."

ooc: Manz is Zeric still there when you stated this?


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 2, 2005)

Orpheus will go back with Althron, needing time to memorize his new piece with rest.
_'Leave the fighting to the ones that revel in it,' I always say._


----------



## kirinke (Jun 2, 2005)

[sblock] Where is everyone now? Raven and Alinis are herding the children to the surface along with Orpheous and Elyas while Zeric and Althron are dealing with the troll-guy. Right?[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Jun 4, 2005)

Searching the beheaded body of Kazmojen, Raven can easily see he is wearing a customized suit of black full plate. Besides his body lies a masterwork dwarven urgrosh. 3 throwing axes are tucking in the slaver's belt and one is across the room. On him also is a pouch with 180 gold pieces and 3 silver keys.

~

OoC: Still waiting for Elyas' decision on whether he's going with Zeric or Althron. 

So far it looks like we have:

Party #1: Zeric, Raven
Party #2: Everybody else (Dhes?)

This look right?


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 4, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven will take the gold and the keys.  She'll also keep a throwing axe.  She'll give the gold to Althron, but keep the keys, after showing them to the party.  "I think you should take the mail and the urgosh back to the surface.  Give them to the orphanage to sell if nothing else."


----------



## Dhes (Jun 6, 2005)

[sblock]Sorry about that ...Elyas will go back with the others, he won't be of any use down there any way.. [/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Jun 8, 2005)

~Zeric/Raven~

Watching the others leave the pair take note of where they are, reminding themselves that there are exits to the north from where they came, through the double doors, and a door to the west and the east as well.

~Althron's Party~

The trip back to the surface is oddly quiet. The party can see the orphanage looming ahead in the dead of night. A light still burns from a lantern by the door.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 8, 2005)

Alinis keeps an eye out, the quietness getting on her nerves....


----------



## Mimic (Jun 8, 2005)

Althron guides the children as quickly as he can without causing them undue stress, he sighs slightly to himself as he sees the orphanage, the sooner they are done delivering the children the sooner they can rest and head back down.

With as much dwarven tact as he can manage he will approach the door and bang on it until someone answers.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 9, 2005)

Orpheus strums his lyre soothingly, breaking the silence without being abrupt.
When Althron bangs on the doors, the bard smiles deviously.
_Dwarves always know how to make a scene..._


----------



## kirinke (Jun 13, 2005)

Alinis winces as the dwarf bangs on the door. _*Well, at least he isn't using a mace.*_


----------



## Majin (Jun 14, 2005)

Not long after the knock, Gretchyn, the orphanage headmistress answers the door, her eyes going wide in surprise and then relief as she sees the children with the party. "Cuthbert smiles down on us," she proclaims as she hugs each child in turn. 

"When only Terrem was returned earlier I was worried that something might have happened to you and the rest of the children. The woman who brought him left quickly and did not answer my questions as to where you were. Praise Cuthbert you are safe," she smiles.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 14, 2005)

Alinis nods. "I'd be very careful in the near future. Change all the locks, have the place warded by a priest. And if you can, have the children carry something innocent and bespelled so that they can be tracked by magic." she warns. "We found them, but that does not mean that whoever is truly behind these kidnappings has been stopped. And if they have not been stopped, they may try this particular trick again."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 15, 2005)

"Aye, caution is prudent."  Althron mutters agreeing with the Elven woman. Once the children are out of ear shot, he will pull the headmistress aside.

"We are in a hurry and as such can not do it now but if its possible within the next few days I would like to come and talk to the children, perhaps we can learn more once they are rested and cared for. Speaking of such take care of them, they have borne and witnessed much violence of late and though the physical scars will heal the mental ones can run just as deep. I would also like to come on a weekly basis to visit and help guide all the children's spiritual needs."

Once the headmistress and if no one else has anything to add he will head back to the temple to report to Priestess Urikas and get a good nights rest and then head back down to find Zeric and Raven.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 18, 2005)

Orpheus will follow Althron, quite ready for a relaxful sleep.


----------



## Majin (Jun 21, 2005)

Gretchyn nods at Althron's request. "Whatever you think is best Father Althron," she replies.

It is a short trip to the temple. You are told that Priestess Urikas awaits you in her meeting room. You are free to enter whenever you wish.

~

OoC: Manz, I will have Zeric follow your lead on how you wish to explore the rest of the undercity while the others are up above.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 21, 2005)

Pausing only to wash his face and hands, Althron will proceed immediately to the meeting room. 

Knocking before he enters he will approach Priestess Urikas and bows low before her. "Priestess Urikas, I come bearing good news, we have located and returned the kidnapped children and the one responsible for this terrible crime has met his final justice."

He pauses a moment before continuing, "We have also rescued several other and believe that more are still being held against thier will. We wish to rest and return to see if we can save them as well." With a small sigh he continues. "The half-orc Raven and Zeric have choosen to remain below to scout out more of the area, they were... adamant about not leaving."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 21, 2005)

*Raven*

_OOC:  Raven was planning to hang w/Zeric and try to keep him out of trouble.  For now, assume they return to the room of the big battle and search for more doors._


----------



## kirinke (Jun 22, 2005)

Alinis gazes solemly at the priestess. "After we defeated the one holding the children captive, a large, round, floating creature with many eyes appeared along with a human female. They took one of the children, saying that they would deliver the child to the orphanage. This seems to go deeper than we thought," she says quietly.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 22, 2005)

"The beholder Alinis speaks of gave us this as payment,"  Orpheus says, offering the coin the creature Orpheus was familiar with from his times underground in the gnome city gave him.


----------



## Majin (Jul 1, 2005)

OoC: Dhes asked if he could have one more day to get his combat action posted in Lamentation and I gave it to him, so for tonight Shackled will be the only thread updated. Look for Lamentation's update tommorrow along with another Shackled, if it is required.

~

~Raven & Zeric~

Going through the large chamber inch by inch, you're not able to find any other doors.

~Althron & others~



> "Priestess Urikas, I come bearing good news, we have located and returned the kidnapped children and the one responsible for this terrible crime has met his final justice."
> 
> "We have also rescued several other and believe that more are still being held against thier will. We wish to rest and return to see if we can save them as well." With a small sigh he continues. "The half-orc Raven and Zeric have choosen to remain below to scout out more of the area, they were... adamant about not leaving."




A smile crosses Urikas' face and a small sigh of relief escapes her at the good news, but a slightly weary expression replaces it upon hearing the rest of Althron's news, mostly, it seemed, due to Zeric's situation.

The high priestess irritably smoothed her robes and frowned. "It is wonderful news to hear about the children, Brother Althron, but I wonder sometimes what I could have done to deserve the charge of Legate Zeric. That man is as stubborn as a mule!" she fumed, throwing up her hands as she began pacing the room.

"It is just like him to be thickheaded enough to stay down there, extra ally or not, when the rest of his party obviously needed rest. He's liable to get himself killed! Jenya stopped her pacing and shook her head, wondering why she even cared what happened to the ex-hextorite when it came right down to it, but there was a twinge she couldn't ignore. She did care. Whether this was instilled in her by Cuthbert himself she knew not, but she did care. Sighing roughly, she turned to the party and listened as Alinis described the beholder. 

Ignoring the pouch of coins proffered to her, Jenya's eyes widened in shock. "A _beholder_?" she asked, incredulously. "It took one of the children? Was it returned safely to the orphanage?"


----------



## kirinke (Jul 1, 2005)

"Yes, we could do nothing to stop it. I think, the orphanage head did say something about a child being returned safely. Whether the beholder did or did not do so, I don't know." Alinis says, honestly, the days events rapidly catching up with her. 

_*Gods, a beholder. So that is what that thing was.*_


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 3, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven takes her time in her search.  Eager to keep Zeric at bay long enough for the others to return.  "Well, who knows what happened to that ugly little man.  Here, let's sit and have some food and a drink, while we discuss our next move."

_OOC:  Raven plans to bide time until the others return.  But are there any more directions to explore?_


----------



## Mimic (Jul 4, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> "It is just like him to be thickheaded enough to stay down there, extra ally or not, when the rest of his party obviously needed rest. He's liable to get himself killed!




"He is stubborn priestess, but I find nothing lacking in his loyaty towards St. Cuthbert and justice," Althorn pauses for a moment straighting up and glancing over towards his party members for a moment before returning his gaze back to Priestess Urikas' feet. "In fact I would say it vears close to fanaticism, its almost like he has something to prove to himself and although it was foolhardy of him to stay below it is not my place to deny a man a death of his own choosin but I hope to find them both hale and hearty tomorrow when we go back down."



			
				Majin said:
			
		

> "A _beholder_?" she asked, incredulously. "It took one of the children? Was it returned safely to the orphanage?"




"Aye the child was returned safely, Terrem was his name, I believe. They have all born and witnessed things a child should not have to but I believe they will all be fine, eventually. I have made arrangements with the headmistress to question the children that were taken within the next few days, hopefully they will be able to answer some of our questions."


----------



## Majin (Jul 8, 2005)

OoC: North of the double doors there is still north and west to explore.

~

Jenya nods at Althron's talk of Zeric and visibly relaxes once news of Terrem's safe return is also mentioned. 

"It is good news that the child was returned. Though I find it odd that this creature wished to return the child personally. Why not just let him return with the rest?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 8, 2005)

Orpheus continues to hold the bag of coin out nonplussed. After a few seconds he regains his composure, shrugs, and pockets it deftly.
"Perhaps the orb has taken an interest in the child's rearing?" he says, referring to the beholder.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 8, 2005)

*Raven*

Raven will listen at each remaining door.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 8, 2005)

Alinis ponders. "Perhaps this boy is of some value to the beholder? It did not strike me as an overly caring sort of creature." she looked at the priestess. "You may want to test him for magical abilities or hang it all even psionic abilities in a few days, just to make sure that he won't be exploited by something evil,"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 11, 2005)

No matter what his interest is in the boy, you can be sure that it has dark intent at heart. Terrem has to be watched closely and carefully, for his own and the other children's safety."

He pauses for a moment before continuing on, "it grows late priestess Urikas, may we go seek a place to rest so we can rejoin our compainions as quickly as possible."


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Raven takes her time in her search.  Eager to keep Zeric at bay long enough for the others to return.  "Well, who knows what happened to that ugly little man.  Here, let's sit and have some food and a drink, while we discuss our next move."
> 
> _OOC:  Raven plans to bide time until the others return.  But are there any more directions to explore?_




While Zeric took a piece of the dried meat that Raven offered, he stood with his back pressed against the wall. Absently chewing it, Zeric thought about what their next move was and the chances they had against what remained of the slaver's minions.

"You should not have stayed here Raven, you should have went with the others to rest."

Seeing the hard look in the female's eyes, Zeric tried to explain himself better.

"Many will say there is no honor in what we must do now, and none of the others save the Cudgel are truly capable of understanding our task. We must strike from the shadows, ask for no quarter and even if it is asked from us; it must not be given. The slavers are little more than rabid dogs who must be held accountable for their deeds, and by staying here with me, you have accepted that Cuthbert's final justice be given."

Taking a quick pull from the waterskin in his pack, Zeric left the battered leather pack on the ground in their hiding space.

"Pick a door Raven, the cleansing begins now."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 8, 2005)

*Raven*

"Oh.  I'm with you, Zeric.  But we won't be killing many if we're dead.  It is best that we stay alive, and fight with the group.  In the group, we are more than the sum of our parts.  And you're a valuable member of that group, buddy.  We need you alive.  Don't go on some self sacrificial thing.  That's why I stayed.  I plan on keeping you out of trouble as much as possible.  Don't ask me to pick a door.  I'm staying behind you."

"I'll fight with you, & I'm going to do my damndest to keep you alive until the others return."

"Ever play riddles?  If I said 'everything I say to you is a lie,' am I telling the truth?"


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

"If you would, could you tell me the direction to the mess hall? I could use something to eat and a place to rest for a bit." she asked the priestess.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Oh.  I'm with you, Zeric.  But we won't be killing many if we're dead.  It is best that we stay alive, and fight with the group.  In the group, we are more than the sum of our parts.  And you're a valuable member of that group, buddy.  We need you alive.  Don't go on some self sacrificial thing.  That's why I stayed.  I plan on keeping you out of trouble as much as possible.  Don't ask me to pick a door.  I'm staying behind you."
> 
> "I'll fight with you, & I'm going to do my damndest to keep you alive until the others return."
> 
> "Ever play riddles?  If I said 'everything I say to you is a lie,' am I telling the truth?"




_~Why does everyone seem to think I wish to die? Can they not see that I simply accept the fact that death comes to us all sooner or later?~_

"I have no desire to martyr Raven, but while the others need to rest to regain their strength, I am not so fatigued that I can not continue on a little longer. I could just not simply allow the vermin to escape and take those who have been kidnapped with them."

Pausing as he thought over Raven's riddle, Zeric offered the only answer he could.

"If one knew only how to lie then they would have no concept of the truth."

Shrugging his shoulders as he felt his answer was far less than Raven had hoped for, Zeric opened the door of their hidden room, and moved as quietly as he could heading in the direction opposite of the Kazmojen's hall.

"Let us hope that with the head removed, the body will be confused a while longer."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 9, 2005)

Raven smiles silently and follows.  _I've got to figure out a way to carry this axe without my hands, so I can use my crossbow._  She thinks.  _I'll deal with that when we get back to the surface.  If we get back..._


----------



## Majin (Aug 10, 2005)

~Zeric & Raven~

Moving north across the 4-way intersection outside of the slaver's double-doored chamber, Raven and Zeric move through a door into a small room. An iron cage dangles from the ceiling in one corner of this room. Trapped inside the cage, a large beetle with glowing glands bathes the room in an infernal light. The room contains a pair of simple beds and a table with two chairs.

~

~Everyone Else~

Priestess Urikas leads everyone to quarters that have been arranged for the party and sits down to eat a meal with you. As you eat, Priestess Jenya asks, "Brother Althron, is there anything else that you or the others of your party can recall that happened on your mission? Anything that might help us decipher the riddle of what this beholder would want with that little boy?"


----------



## kirinke (Aug 10, 2005)

Alinis shakes her head, eating the stew placed before her gratefully. It was filling, full of vegetables and potatoes. "I'm afraid I don't." she shook her head regretfully. "The only thing I can figure is that the boy has some sort of magical or mental potential that has been missed. Perhaps he's a part of some sort of wierd prophecy?" she asked out loud.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 10, 2005)

Looking around the room and finding it empty, Zeric swore under his breath and turned to face Raven.

"Looks like a guard's quarters. Let's try another door."

Leaving the door open, Zeric looked for the next door near them and pushed it openly quickly.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 10, 2005)

Feeling the story-teller inside him bubble to the surface, Orpheus hardly contains his hyper imagination.
"Or maybe he is the heir to some forgotten king!" he looks off in space a bit perplexed. "But why would a beholder care about some human king... Unless the boy is a polymorphed spy!" he says looking at everyone as if he pinned the tail spot on. He then goes back to eating, painfully calm, ignoring the occasional stare.
"We can only speculate, Priestess. Maybe you could provide more information to us...?"

[sblock]_Gather Information +6_[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Aug 10, 2005)

Alinis looks sharply at Orpheous, fingering her ring, embossed with her family's sigel, in reaction. "I doubt that my friend. Why would such a creature care for the politics of humans?" she asks.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 10, 2005)

*Raven*

"Well, hey.  Let's check it out just a bit before continuing."  Raven examines the table and room a bit, looking for anything valuable.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 10, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Well, hey.  Let's check it out just a bit before continuing."  Raven examines the table and room a bit, looking for anything valuable.




"There will be time to explore their effects once the others are here. Now is not that time."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 10, 2005)

Raven continues her search.  "Go ahead. I'll be right with you."


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 10, 2005)

Orpheus eyes Alinis.
"The boy could be the tool of a faction not powered by humans," he says slowly, a bit indignant that she didn't see the plot right away.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 11, 2005)

Alinis grins at the overimaginative bard. "Well in any case, we can't know for sure. All we can do is protect the boy and test him for any hidden powers he might possess." she bowed to the priestess. "I think we'll all be able to think more clearly after some rest," she said diplomatically.


----------



## Majin (Aug 11, 2005)

~Althron & Co.~

Jenya shakes her head solemnly at Orpheus. "Sadly we have no other information to help you. This is as much a mystery to the church as well. I think the best we can do is arrange for the boy to stay here. If he is under watch constantly, the chances that anything would happen to him without our knowledge would be drastically reduced. Brother Althron could then have a safe environment in which to question the child as well," she adds, nodding to the priest across the table.

~

~Zeric & Raven~

Despite Zeric's words, Raven does her best to search the small room before leaving, but unfortunately turns up nothing.

Searching the other rooms in the corridor turns up much the same. Nothing but what appear to be guest quarters. Heading west, the only direction remaining to search so far, the pair come across an arched stone bridge, connecting a 10-foot wide causeway that spans one wall of a great cavern. Fused with the rough-hewn cavern walls are smooth walls of dull black stone, some with doors and windows set into them. A pair of 9-foot tall statues carved from white marble stand in alcoves on each side of a reinforced wooden door set deep into the west wall. The statues depict a male and female dwarf clad in armor, each of which brandishes an urgrosh.

The cavern plunges 30 feet below the level of the causeway, ending in a pool of still, black water.

Paths skirt the edge of the drop north and south, which also end in doorways.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 11, 2005)

"Dwarves.  Interesting.  I thought this was a gnomish city.  But perhaps when we went throught that secret door, down the elevator, we left the gnomish part.  Better dwarves than goblins anyway."

Raven considers mentioning that the bridge makes her nervous.  But Zeric might take that as a sign of weakness.  And he would lead where he willed, whatever she said.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 11, 2005)

"Mistress Urikas is correct," Althorn adds in. "The safest place for him and the others would be for him to come here. While we don't know what this beholder wants with the boy it is a safe bet that its plans are evil."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 12, 2005)

Alinis nods in agreement. "You're right. There is little we can do tonight, I think I must beg your pardon my lady, I would really like to catch a few hours of sleep," she said, using the human term for 'meditation'.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 12, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Dwarves.  Interesting.  I thought this was a gnomish city.  But perhaps when we went throught that secret door, down the elevator, we left the gnomish part.  Better dwarves than goblins anyway."




"It is not uncommon for two races to provide support to each other. The dwarves would have given the gnomes the martial protection from whatever threat might have arose, while the gnomes would have been able to interface with the surface city on behalf of the dwarves. However, I still do not understand what could have caused both races to have relinquished hold over their homes."

Although his frustration was mounting at their inability to find any of the remaining guards, as well as captives, Zeric kept his face as stoic as possible.

"Come, let us see what is on the other side of the bridge. If the rats have truly fled this sunken ship, we will return to the gnomish city and await the other's return."

Striding across the bridge, Zeric hoped that Raven's strength would hold a little longer.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 12, 2005)

"Mayhaps I can be of assistance to you in your questioning of the boy, Althron?" Orpheus slides across to the dwarf. Living with a bunch of gnomes for awhile can give one quite a bit of incite into youthful minds...


----------



## Majin (Aug 17, 2005)

Entering through the western door Zeric & Raven find themselves in a 10 foot wide corridor leading further west that splits into two passages to the southwest and northwest respectively.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 18, 2005)

Entering the corridor, Zeric pauses and looks over at Raven, his eyes scanning the stone walls around them.

"We know that the dwarves who built this place were not afraid to connect seperate chambers with hidden doors. Let us be sure that we do not pass a hidden cell or chamber."

Moving to the wall by the doorway to the left and motioning for her to take the right side, Zeric begins to examine the walls just to be ease his troubled mind.

_~There has to be something we are missing...or have I simply been too idle? Cuthbert, if justice is to be done, let me find those who you would prey upon the weak...~_


----------



## Mimic (Aug 18, 2005)

"Aye, you would be more then welcome. Dwarves aren't known for the diplomatic ways." He responds rising from is chair. "But that is in the future and Alinis is correct we should get some rest and head back as soon as we can."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 19, 2005)

Raven assists Zeric in his search, taking as much time as she thinks she can justify.


----------



## Majin (Aug 20, 2005)

~Zeric & Raven~

As both Zeric and Raven search along the walls they're equally surprised as nearly at the same time each of them trips forward through the each of their respective walls. Looking around at both of their new surroundings, Raven and Zeric see an enlarged room with a door leading out in the direction they fell. Looking back the way they came, each only see the rest of the hallway they had just been in, their own images blocked by the wall opposite their own search.

~

~Althron & co.~

After the meal, Priestess Urikas bids all of you a good night's rest and retires to her own chambers, while the party is led to their own.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 21, 2005)

As he passed through the phantom wall, Zeric was glad the spell covered his stumble as well. When he turned around and could not see Raven, Zeric wondered if she had passed through an illusion as well.

_~Perhaps the gnomes helped the dwarves out more than I thought...~_

While he knew he should turn around and check on Raven, the door in front of him was the greater temptation, and in the end, he trusted that she would call for him if she needed any help.

_~I will only check to see if it is locked, then I will go back for her...~_

Walking towards the door, Zeric gave it a firm tug checking to see if it was locked.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 22, 2005)

If Raven can't see Zeric, she'll pause, taking in her suroundings.  Then curse softly and call out.  "Zeric, where are you?"


----------



## kirinke (Aug 22, 2005)

For her part, Alinis slips into the bed given to her and is asleep in less than a heartbeat, incredibly tired by the day's events and glad to have her customary four hours of 'sleep'.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 23, 2005)

{If he hears her}

Zeric's hand falls to the hilt of his morningstar when he hears Raven's voice call out from the other side of the illusionary wall.

"I am in front of a door on this side Raven. It would seem that perhaps the gnomes spent a great deal of time here as well."

{if he can't hear her}

[sblock]Zeric will continue to tug on the door[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Aug 23, 2005)

Tugging the door, Zeric discovers it unlocked. The pair cannot see each other, but can hear the other speak.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 24, 2005)

Raven will check for traps on the door.  "Hold on Zeric.  This could be a trap.  Give me a minute.  Watch your back."  _disable device +7_


----------



## Majin (Aug 24, 2005)

Raven does not detect any traps.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 24, 2005)

Alinis sleeps peacefully, happy to be warm, dry and more importantly in a nice comfortable bed, which was a nice change after the months of sleeping wherever she thought was safe enough, which included ditches, caves, trees and less mentionable places.


OOC:
I have two characters with A names. Got confused with them.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 24, 2005)

In the morning, Orpheus will wait patiently outside of the temple for those that didn't awake before him; after enjoying a nice breakfast and making it very well-known that he had a good sleep last night.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 26, 2005)

OOC:[sblock] Zeric will still try to open the door, trap or no trap.[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 26, 2005)

*Raven*

Zeric has probably opened the door by the time Raven is done checking for traps.  In any case, she'll try to open it if it is not open by now.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 26, 2005)

Alinis sleeps peacefully, wakens refreshed, takes a quick wash and goes down to eat.


----------



## Majin (Aug 29, 2005)

A hellish glow fills this room, emanating from a 2-foot-long beetle imprisoned in an iron-wrought cage suspended from the ceiling. Glands above the beetle's eyes shed the light, illuminating the sparse furnishings of this rectangular chamber. Four malachite slabs, each one covered with a pallet of greenish-black moss, juts from the walls. A wooden table stands in the middle of the room, surrounded by four chairs. The table bears four empty clay flagons and an iron cask. Another door stands closed in the northwest part of the room.

Strewn across the floor are the bodies of four dead hobgoblins.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 29, 2005)

*Raven*

"We didn't kill these things, did we?"  Raven carefully approaches the corpses.  Without touching, can she tell how long they've been dead?


----------



## Majin (Aug 31, 2005)

Examing the dead hobgoblins, Raven can easily tell that rigor mortis has set in, so it is likely the bodies have been here awhile.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 31, 2005)

"Ah.  The dead have no need for material things."  She begins searching the bodies, and also examines the iron cask.  "Enviable, really, don't you think, Zeric?  No avarice, no lust, no hatred.  Just benign indifference."


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 31, 2005)

Walking around the room as Raven examined the bodies, Zeric felt a wave of exhaustion and frustration race through his body.

_~If they have been judged already, perhaps I should allow Raven to return to the surface.~_

Turning back to look at her, Zeric saw her face set in concentration and wondered why she stayed with him when the easier path would have been to go with the others to speak with Priestess Urikas.

_Priestess Urikas...have the others told you how your hound has been acting? Did the dandy tell you I am nothing more than a rabid dog held on a short leash?_

As the perceived insults began to fill his mind, Zeric's doubt was washed away in a wave of fury.

"Make your search quickly Raven, while the dead may have little need of anything, there are still those down here that do. If someone is trying to make a play for Kazmojen's power by killing his guards, he may attempt to leave with those he sees as Kazmojen's slaves as well."

Leaving her to her search, Zeric approached the door and tested to see if it was locked.


----------



## Majin (Aug 31, 2005)

Each hobgoblin wears a set of banded mail. A longsword and small steel shield lay next to the each body, as well as a collection of javelins. Among them, Raven collects 60 sp and 3 gp from pouches on their waists. 

The door is unlocked.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 1, 2005)

Alinis eats a simple meal and washes it down with cool tea. Then she goes find the others to head back down into the depths.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 1, 2005)

Raven pockets the coins, hefts her ax, and follows Zeric.


----------



## Majin (Sep 3, 2005)

Following Zeric through the door, the pair enter a short hallway. A door is to the immediate left and the corridor itself turns sharply to the northeast and then ends abruptly at a blank wall.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 4, 2005)

Looking back to Raven, Zeric motioned to the door.

"Would you like the honors?

Even though he tried to keep his voice light, the strain and frustration of the day's activities could be heard escaping through his defenses.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 6, 2005)

"Sure," hisses Raven through pointed teeth.  She approaches the door and listens(+4), checks for traps(+7) and sees if its locked.


----------



## Majin (Sep 7, 2005)

Raven hears nothing when listening at the door and detects no traps. Upon opening the door the pair see that this room is horribly appointed. The walls are carved with tall, narrow niches piled high with skulls, and the skinned hides of various monsters hang on the bare walls between them. A large chair made of monster skins stretched over a framework of bones stands in the middle of the room. A draconic skull surmounts the chair, empty eye sockets staring at you menacingly. Behind the chair, near the far wall, a bed of soft moss and fungi sprouts from a large heap of carrion. A few bones lie scattered around the bed.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 7, 2005)

ooc:
Ick! Great description though.   

IC:
Alinis packs what few belongings she has and thinks they'll need for a foray down below and rounds up the others. "Time to go. Otherwise Zeric and Raven will get all of the bad-guys attention. And we wouldn't want that now would we?" she said, almost jokingly.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 7, 2005)

Orpheus smiles broadly at the idea of Zeric getting lots of bad-guy attention.
"No, we most certainly wouldn't," he says, showing his teeth. "Let us be off, then."
Orpheus will head back to the underground complex; fairly confident he knows the way, but not worried since his companions seem more than capable...


----------



## Mimic (Sep 7, 2005)

Althron finishes up his morning prayers, St. Cuthbert has deemed him worthy enough to be able to cast more powerful spells and although not even close to Priestess Urikas level, he was confident that it will help him fullfill his task at hand.

Before he leaves he requests one more favor from the priestess, that she send Zeric a sending that they are returning, regardless of whether she does or not he will head out.

ooc: I figured the the sending would help synch us all up again.


----------



## Majin (Sep 7, 2005)

Priestess Urikas smiles at Althron's request of a sending. "A good idea, Brother Althron. I will attend to it personally. Good luck to all of you as you return to those horrible depths. Take care to come back alive," she adds, as she stands, watching the party gather their things and leave the temple.

A short time later, Zeric receives the sending, alerting him that the party is returning.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 8, 2005)

While Raven searched the room, Zeric stood guard for her and was caught unprepared when the High Priestess' voice filled his mind.

_~The others return...has it been that long?~_

Forcing the fatigue from his limbs would not be easy he knew, but he would be damned if he gave the dandy the satisfaction of seeing him tired.

"The others are on their way back Raven, and while I feel that you might have seen this as little more than a wild goose chase, I still feel as if this was the right thing for us to do. Let us search this room quickly and return to the lift to meet the Cudgel and the others."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 9, 2005)

"Sounds good to me." says Raven with a smile, though dubious that Zeric would know that the others would be returning.


----------



## Majin (Sep 11, 2005)

Raven's search turns up nothing worth mentioning at first. Just when the rogue is about to give up, she hears a click, and the sound of stone grinding against stone. She whirls around just in time to see a hidden door finish sliding open in the southern part of the room. The half-orc gazes in amazement at the glint of treasure that fills her eyes. Apparently this must be Kazmojen's treasure stash. 

This 30-foot-square room has no other visible exits. In the middle of the chamber rests three padlocked chests, three casks brimming with coins, a small stone bowl filled with gems, a heap of armor, and two large shields used as trays to hold more coins. Various other trinkets and trophies add to the trove, including a gem-encrusted horn, an ornate walking cane, and an engraved golden gong hanging from an intricately sculpted wooden frame.

An iron lever juts from an iron plate in the west wall. The lever is currently in the "down" position.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 11, 2005)

"Oooooo.  Too good to be true.  Stay out for now, Zeric, in case this closes again."

Raven cautiously approaches the treasure room.  After looking around carefully for any traps, while standing mostly still in the center, she'll reach down and pick up the gem-encrusted horn.

"Let's take a few of these back, then bring back the others for the rest."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

Staring into the room, Zeric could not believe the wealth that was before them. However, his momentary surprise was quickly washed away by the knowledge that every coin here was earned through the selling of slaves and who knew what else.

"Leave it where it is Raven, let us get the others now and return with them. Once we seal the room again, it will be safe. I think the church will be able to find a respectable use for the blood money that fiend amassed."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 12, 2005)

"Agreed, but Zeric, I don't know how this door opened.  It just happened.  I fear it will close again.  We must take something before we leave."

Unable to help herself, Raven picks up the walking stick as well.  "This will do until we get back with the others."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

Looking around the room, Zeric saw the lever resting at the base of the wall.

"Perhaps it will be as easy as locking the door open Raven. Surely the slaver would not want to hassle himself with a door that would close on him when he did not wish it."

Grabbing the wooden lever, Zeric pulled it up until it locked into place.


----------



## Majin (Sep 12, 2005)

Another wall along the west wall grinds roughly open. From outside looking in, you can see shelves upon shelves of books and table along the far western wall. Seated at the table is an elf, hunched over a book, apparently deep in study.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

The morningstar was in Zeric's hand before his mind registered the fact he had drawn the weapon and instantly the fatigue that had been slowly creeping into Zeric's bones disappeared.

Knowing there was no way the elf would not notice them standing there, Zeric took a step forward towards the elf and called out to him.

"The slaver Kazmojen has been slain, his guards fled and those who remain are hiding from Cuthbert's gaze. I will offer you once chance to surrender to face judgement by High Priestess Urikas, but if you wish to face judgement sooner then that can be arranged as well."

While Zeric knew that he and Raven were not at their best, he knew too well of the fire the half-orc possessed and felt confident that the two of them could handle one man, especially one elf, easily.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2005)

The elf take a moment before reacting. He slowly close the book. "I generally don't like being interrupt while I read, but as it is the 34th time I read that book, I will pass for now." He turns at Zeric and takes a look at him. "Slaver Kazmojen you says? I dunnot know him. It would explain why the dwarven guards havn't answered me when I wanted to quit this room. I suppose you don't know what happen to the dwarven king who was living here. You look too young for that."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

Keeping his guard up, Zeric took another step closer to the elf.

"While I do not know the history of this place, nor of the dwarves who lived here before the slaver took it over, I do know that no person can exist in a room without food, beverage, and a means to relieve themselves of both."

Motioning towards the stranger to Raven, Zeric approached him slowly, looking around the room as he did so.

"Do you know of Cauldron? Or of the gnomish city Jzaridune?"

While Zeric had no doubt the elf was in league with the slaver, he would play the stranger's game until he slipped up and then justice would be swift and final.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2005)

"It is not because you ignore something that it isn't possible."  replies the elf, without emotion. _Or this world would surely be some wasteland._ He adds in his head.  "You'll die from old age before I die from thirst. I've seen the gnomish city when I came to help the dwarves, but I didn't take most attention to it. I was more interested by the dwarven king's book collection and the construction of this room. For the city of Cauldron. I've heard of it, but I've never been there yet. Do you want to know anything else?"


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

"If you knew the dwarves, but say you know nothing of the Slaver Kazmojen, how long have you been in this room? And who are you?"

Trying to figure out what the elf could mean of not needing to drink, Zeric wondered what would take an elf so far away from the forests and into a room.

_~What are in these books that would make someone lock themselves up over?_


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2005)

"My name is Leanthas. And  don't know precisely how much time I've been here. As you see, there is no windows in this room, and I lose the track of time when I read. But you can count the time I've been here in decades I would says, at least five would be realistic." replies the elf, with the same emotionless voice. He stay still on his seat while he talk, staring at his visitor.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

"You say you have been here for five decades, and at no time this door opened? The animal who shared a room not ten paces from here never once pulled the lever I did to see what it did? Surely you do not expect me to believe he left you here surrounded by the books while he lived his life."

Turning to Raven, Zeric could not tell if the elf truely believed what he said or if he was simply hoping Zeric was nothing more than a simpleton.

"Until we can have the Cudgels verify his story, he comes with us."

Turning back to face the elf, Zeric looked around the room once more and saw more books here then he had ever seen anywhere outside of a temple.

"I am sure High Priestess Urikas will be more than happy to verify your story once we return to the temple of St. Cuthbert. However, I will tell you that if you speak falsely to her, you will regret each of the few seconds you will have left. Until then, I will escort you to her, as well as the city of Cauldron itself."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2005)

"I won't oppose any force. I've wanted to leave this room for a few decades now, but there is no way to open the door from the inside. Let me gather my things before leaving."

The elf stands up and peacefully grabs a bag that is resting on the floor. He take a book that was on his work table. He puts it in his bag. He also take a few books on a shelf and put them in his bag. He grabs his source light, that was looking like a torch, but as he grabs it, it become obvious it is a dagger with a burning blade. He put it in his sheet at his belt, and the light dissapear.

Once he have finish to gather all, he looks at Zeric and asks him "You might prefer to carry my things, if you are taking me as a prisoner?"

OOC: To Majin
[SBLOCK]Leanthas have taken a few books that talk about the dwarven artifact that he has been studying on for the last decades. Things that will help him to create his amulet.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 12, 2005)

Raven stands dumbfounded.  First more treasure than her wildest dreams.  Now a room of books with a long-stranded elf.  Or so he says.  Getting nervous, she agrees with Zeric that returning to the rest of the party is the best option.  

"You can carry your bags yourself, elf.  That should keep your hands off your weapon.  I'll be walking behind you.  Don't try anything funny."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

Nodding his head in approval with Raven's stance, and for not questioning his decisions in front of the stranger as the dandy would have surely done, Zeric waits until they are all out of the room before throwing the switch back into the down position.

"And you still say that all this time, none thought to do something as simple as this?"

Setting a brisk pace, as surely the others would have navigated through the corridors by now, Zeric headed towards the lift, towards the Cudgel, and sadly towards the dandy.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2005)

"Fine." answers Leanthas to Raven. He listen to Zeric question."Looks like not." He follows his captor, without making any opposition.


----------



## Majin (Sep 12, 2005)

OoC: It might be awhile before the party finds out why Kazmojen never pulled that lever.  If the rest of the party wants to meet up now coming the other way, the way will be clear back to the entrance, so I'll leave it up to the two groups to decide where they wish to see each other again.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 15, 2005)

For the most part, Orpheus allows Althron and Alinis to lead the way beneath the complex, but as they get closer to the elevator and sees Zeric and Raven with an elf they have apparently taken captive, the bard quickens his pace.
"Who's he?" Orpheus asks Zeric, indicating the captive with his head.
_Innocent, no doubt, if the idiot hasn't killed him..._


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 15, 2005)

Approaching the lift, Zeric stopped when he saw the others stepping off of it. While he would never admit it to the others, he envied the brightness to their eyes and their returned vigor in their steps.

"He has given the name of Leanthas, and claims that he has been locked in library for nearly fifty years. While I will allow High Priestess Urikas to verify if his words are true or not, I will say that the lever to open the room was in Kazmojen's treasure vault and I find it highly odd that the slaver never thought to see what the lever did."

Pausing for only a moment, to weigh wether he could speak freely in front of the elf, Zeric decided to press on.

"Kazmojen's vault holds the coin of much wickedness, but I would rather we deliver it to the church to have them decide on its fate than leave it here. The weapons the slaver amassed though, I do not feel the church will begrudge us our right to claim and sell. The same with the paintings and the chest of copper we have stored above in the upper city."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2005)

The elf looks at the new comers as they arrive. He doesn't tel a word and just scan the new group waiting for them to move.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 15, 2005)

"Hey there!" Raven chirps up to the others.  "Check it out. We're still alive!  Also, we've found gobs of treasure back there!"  Raven gushes.  "We need to gather it up before something happens to it!  Bring it back to the church!"


----------



## Mimic (Sep 15, 2005)

Althron nods in greeting to the newcomer, he really didn't know what to think about this man. He was pretty scrawny, didn't look like he could take a punch but then again some elves were like that, especially casters, and by the looks of him he just that.

He didn't relish the fact about having to go back to the church having just come from there but Zeric's concern was justified. If this man was part of Kazmojen's crew it would be best to find out quickly one way or the other.

"If it is as much as you say we will need to make sure the area is clear before heading back to the surface with it, we wouldn't want to be ambushed while we were burdened with it. As for giving it all to the church I would think some here would have a problem with that. Although I am sure no one would complain about donating a portion of it to the church and the orhanage." Althron takes a step towards Zeric and before he can say anything he continues talking. "It seems fitting that Kazmojen's blood money will be used to equip us so we can continue to dispense St. Cuthbert's justice."


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 15, 2005)

At the news of the treasure trove founded and Zeric's intentions of giving it away in tithe, Orpheus watched as the others subtly expressed what they wished to do with the loot.
"The money is not yours, Zeric. Your church is not ours. You do with your portion what you please, but as Althron has mentioned, it will do us all a world of good to use it to better equip ourselves."  Not even interested in what he has to say in return, the bard turns to the captive elf.
"What is your name?" he says in Elven. "Please forgive my companions, they lack a certain finesse when it comes to these matters," he continues.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 16, 2005)

"Leanthantalas is my elven name, but in Common, it is easier to tell _Leanthas_" he replies in elven to Orpheus. _And I didn't expect much more than that from humans_ he add to himself.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 16, 2005)

Gritting his teeth in frustration, Zeric tried to calm himself before he spoke next.

"When I spoke of turning the blood money to the church, it was not to take the coins from your purses, nor gems from your hilts. I had assumed that you all would at least wish it to look as if you had compassion for those who had been taken as slaves and forced to work with the promise of death held constantly over their heads. As it seemed that once more my assumptions have rubbed some of you the wrong way, I will keep such thoughts to myself and as it was put _choose to do what I will with my share_."

Drawing the bone handled dagger from his boot sheath, Zeric turned towards the elf and slashed the rope that held his hands in front of him.

"You will be released to your own actions and judged by one of Cuthbert's own. Your deeds will show your measure, even though some may doubt your words."

The irony of repeating the very phrase that High Priestess Urikas spoke to him as she healed him was not lost to Zeric, but there was little time to dwell on such things now.

"We shall show you the lair of the slaver and resume our hunt from there."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 16, 2005)

Leanthas rubs his wrist after being freed of his bounds. He put his sack's braid on his shoulder.

"I would like to know what you plan to do from now?"


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 16, 2005)

Zeric feels a smart mouthed retort race to his lips, but manages to still it with almost visable effort.

"We are going to finish our search for victims of Kazmojen's vileness, then return to Cauldron. While I know that after being locked away for so long you may be in a hurry to see daylight once more, until we are sure we leave none behind, we resume our search."


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 16, 2005)

"I will remember 'Leanthas' when I address you in Common,"  Orpheus says in Elven, still wishing to keep the barbarian from their conversation; slightly aware of the man making self-righteous banter to his side.
"I am Orpheus Calliope," he adds, offering him a hand after Zeric has spontaneously cut the elf's ropes.
_That may have been a bit rash, but there is no reason to make this elf think I suspect him of anything_, he thinks to himself, trying not to roll his eyes at the continual headstrong behavior of Zeric.
"For now, Leanthantalas, you must travel with us. Although the warrior is as sharp as a bead of water, sometimes he has good points. Try not to hold his ignorance against him."
"Lead us, Raven," he gently says to the excited half-orc girl.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 16, 2005)

"I'm in no hurry to see the daylight, human. I might even be able to help you." he replies to Zeric. He take his dagger out of his sheat, allowing the flaming blade to light the group. "It can start by given you light, if you want."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 16, 2005)

"While I thank you for the offer, Raven's eyes work best in the dark spotting the things that we can't see."

As Orpheus prompts Raven to take them back, Zeric slid a bolt into his crossbow and cranked it into place. Extending the weapon to the slender elf, Zeric wondered if he knew how to use the weapon.

"Just point and fire. Even if you just knick them, it will give Raven and I a better chance to close in on any of the slaver's forces that remain."

While arming the elf went against every fiber of Zeric's core, he would not allow the dandy to make him look like a close minded brute.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 16, 2005)

Leanthas sheat his dagger and he takes the crossbow with a total indifference. "If it please you."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 16, 2005)

Raven demurs to lead.  "We have been this way before and encountered no enemies.  But there was a trap wall that got Zeric and I separated.  I'd prefer we all stuck together.  I will take the lead, though, to show you the way."

She walks to the front and begins leading back to the treasure room.  As she passes Leanthas, she says, "Careful where you point that thing.  If your bolt hits me, my axe may hit you."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 17, 2005)

ooc:
Am baack!      



Alinis smiles at the other elf. "My name is Alinis Tahlnae," she says, not giving her family name, not quite yet trusting him. She then turns her attention to the room she had been led to. Her eyes widened at the sheer amount of wealth contained in it.

"Dear gods," she breathed, wondering how many lives that foul dwarf had sold and ended to amass such wealth. "How many lives passed through this place?" she asked out loud. 

It had to been many and it made her sick to think of the pain these coins caused.

"Althron is right though. I think we should donate a portion of this stuff to the church and then use the rest to equip ourselves. From what those slaves we freed said, they'd appreciate us using this coin to avenge the wrongs that dwarf inflicted upon them."


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 17, 2005)

"The lot of you are master at not more than assumption. Leanthas claims that he has been locked in a room for the last fifty years. A room beyond a room containing riches beyond anyone's wildest dreams; but also containing a lever! Look me in the face and tell me that by seeing this room and its contents that you would not try that lever to ease your curiosity, and yes, greed. You will not find me believing anything evil would do so. Our good Zeric did so, yes?" he pauses expectantly, but continues without response. "You are naive. The money is older than any of the business that slave-trader practiced down here. I will take my share and do what I please with it," when the bard is done his diatribe, he will take in all of the items laying about the room.
He looks up just as an answering reprimand forms on the lips of one of his companions.
"Aye, I don't. But I can use this coin to mete out justice none the less," he claims, second-guessing what he was sure would be a contrary comment.

[sblock]Edit: The response Orpheus gives made more sense with Alinis' original post, but even after the edit, I think it works...[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Sep 17, 2005)

ooc:
Heh. You had to fall in with a bunch of do gooders. But I thought that the edit would be more in line with Alinis' character. Um how much coin do we have in here? I'm thinking we should invest in a bag of holding or something similar if we have enough to do so.

"Orpheous, before you handle the weapons, make sure they aren't cursed, alright?" she warns and grins as he almost dives into the loot. "What the hells," she says and searches about for something to carry the coins and items in. "We're going to need a wheel barrow for this stuff," 

"Don't take it all Orpheous! I want my share, even if I'm going to donate a bit to the church!" she says with a chuckle.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 17, 2005)

Orpheus smirks at the sudden atmospheric pressure change. He throws off a cantrip without much worry, playing a simple riff on his mandolin.

[sblock]Casting _Detect Magic_.
I'm glad we've rested, otherwise I wouldn't be able to remember how many spells I have left to cast  [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2005)

Leanthas nods at Orpheus assumption. "If you want to know about the place you've found me, it was the Dwarven's king library. And the room with the lever was his treasure room. I have one question for you two" says Leanthas, looking at Zeric and Raven "How did you enter the treasure room?"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 17, 2005)

Raven shrugs.  "I was searching this outside room when suddenly this door opened.  Maybe I stepped on something."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2005)

"So you don't even know how you open the door? Not suprising that no one had ever pulled the lever, if no one have ever entered the treasure's room since the dwarves have left. And if the treasure is so fabulous to your eyes, it is maybe because it is the treasure of a dwarven king, and not the one gathered from slave trade."


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 17, 2005)

Orpheus, having spent a long time amongst dwarves and even a dwarven king, was not surprised at all that the dwarf had acquired so much wealth. It almost seemed like a pittance compared to the shear vastness of the complex.
_The rest probably never made it into hiding before the civilization fell..._
"There you have it," Orpheus states boldly, more than happy to see his hunch proved correct in the face of the self-righteous Zeric. "And if I'm any dwarf-friend, I would say there isn't a dwarven king alive that wouldn't want his unneeded riches to go to just cause."
"'A dwarf don't have a need for gold in the gilded halls of Moradin,'" he quotes in Dwarven.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 19, 2005)

Alinis visibly relaxes. "It makes sense now," she says slowly. "Forgive me for jumping to conclusions Orpheous. Considering what we were dealing with, I had assumed that this wealth belonged to that slave-dealer. Still I am going to donate some of my own share to the church and orphanage. It can't hurt and I will still have plenty left for myself." she looked sideways at Zeric.

"No one doubts your zeal my friend or your desire to do good. But that must be balanced with practicality." she told the hex-blade quietly, without rancor and saw how exhausted he was. "Once we haul this stuff up, you and Raven probably should seek a bed for a few hours. Exhaustion is as a great an enemy as the evil you seek to destroy."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

While the theory that the slaver never knew that the treasure room was behind the wall was an easy one for the others to accept, especially as they all seemed to be foaming at the mouth to sink their hands into the coins, Zeric merely looked away from them all in disgust.

_~I will not allow myself to prosper with the sacrifice of others...~_

As the elvish bowmaiden tried to offer a peace branch towards him, Zeric merely stared at her through his bloodshot eyes.

"I shall rest when the job is done, you have no need to worry further about me."

Turning away from her, Zeric approached the dwarven priest and spoke bluntly to him.

"Divide it quickly and let us go. While the others see the remains of a dwarven king, all I can see is the taint of slavery in this room and none of Orpheus' honeyed words will ever make it seem other than that."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 19, 2005)

Alinis looked at him understandingly. "I know how you feel my friend." she said softly and turned to helping the others divide up the loot, making sure Orpheous doesn't take so much that he breaks his back under the weight.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 21, 2005)

Althron wasn't too pleased that they were stopping to divide the loot when there was more exploring to do, all it would accomplish was to weigh them down.

"Maybe we should move what we can to the invisible room before continuing on, we don't know how much more we have to explore, I wouldn't want us to be weighed down unless we absolutely needed to be. We can always come back for it. And mind what you touch, if it is from a dwarf king then it is likely booby trapped."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 21, 2005)

The elf looks at the group who talks over the treasure. As it seems they want it as a reward because they have get rid of some slavers, he decided not to interrupt. After some moment, he decided that he might speed up the conclusion of that discussion. "If you want to carry all that, I can help you. As long as it isn't for more than a few hours."


----------



## Majin (Sep 21, 2005)

The iron-bound chest contains four large iron keys shaped like black demons, resting on a bed of 4,225 sp. The scorched chest, with a bloody smile, contains 450 gp, a silver crescent moon pendant on a silver chain, and two vials of liquid, all buried under a thin layer of worthless black-iron coins. The last chest contains hundreds of worthless glass beads. 

Also around the room, there is an oak cask containing 2,219 cp. A fungal cask containing 696 sp and 1,451 cp. An iron cask containing 522 gp and 900 sp. A masterwork chain shirt and masterwork studded leather armor lays slumped in a corner next to a composite shortbow (Mighty +2). A silvered two-bladed sword rests in the other corner along with an overturned darkwood shield, in which are spilled 180 sp. A large steel shield lays nearby as well, also holding coin (362 cp) 

An engraved stone bowl containing 19 gems: 6 chunks of blue quartz, four carnelians, four peridots, two white pearls, a pink pearl, and two aquamarines. An ivory horn set with bloodstones and an ash walking cane with a silver, angel-shaped handle.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 21, 2005)

"We need to get a detect magic on all this." says Raven.  Her greed overcomes her paranoia, and she holds up the MW chainshirt and studded leather to test the fit.  She also pulls back the shortbow.  "These are nice."  she says.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 21, 2005)

Alinis grins. "I'll take the leather armour if you don't want it. It's the lightest."


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 22, 2005)

Orpheus stakes claim on the chainshirt and dismisses all argument with a wave of his hand.
The last time they had come across such splendor, he was forced to stand back as the others did exactly what he does now.
_Zeric was not so self-righteous then, as I recall..._


----------



## Majin (Sep 22, 2005)

OoC: (In response to Orpheus' Detect Magic above, sorry I missed that)

~

The large steel shield and liquid vials glow upon casting of Orpheus' spell.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 22, 2005)

"Hey - I could really use some of this masterwork light armor.  I'm the one who needs this sort of stuff, 'cause I'm the one sneaking around out in front.  I get right in the fight with this axe and could use the extra protection.  Why don't one of you archers take this bow instead?"


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Standing by the dwarven priest, Zeric tried to keep his face neutral as the others began to fall victim to the lure of the slaver's treasure. Looking down at the priest, Zeric speaks simply to the Cudgel.

"No matter what I say, I will be seen as a bastard. They listen to you, even if they do not follow Cuthbert's edicts. If you insist that we transport the slaver's coin, then let us end this petty squabbling and do so quickly.

His thoughts spoken, Zeric reached over and pulled the switch upwards to open the way into dwarven library.

"Throw the money in there, it seems that nothing considers the lever as anything more than a place to hang a cloak anyway."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2005)

Leanthas looks at that looting, but doesn't seems to bother that much about it. _They looks like kids who have found a new toy._ He sits down in a croner and takes one of the book he is carrying and start to read a page talking about the theories behind the creation of some artifact.

As someone grabs the pearls in his hand, Leanthas pass a comment without leavnig his eyes on the book "You should keep those pearl. They are generally use for spells that allow to identify the magical rpoperties of items. You might want to know the shield proprieties or the one of futur loots."


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 22, 2005)

Not sure why everyone is making such a raucous, as he personally is going about his business in a calm and orderly manner, Orpheus joins Zeric and Althron in their conversation.
"The both of you have the strongest arms. If you are offering advice, you should offer assistance," Orpheus states, looking at Zeric, not adding any extra venom.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Looking at the dandy for only a moment, Zeric pours the coins that were resting in the shields into one of the chests, truly not caring which one, and sets the shields to the side. Picking up that chest, Zeric moves it into the library, sets it down, and then moves the bow, cane, and armor, out of the way before moving another of the chests.

Trusting that the others will at some point help him move the heavy chests, Zeric works until only the items that could be used while they were hunting down the rest of the slaver's forces remained out. Then looking once to Althron, Zeric decided he had held his tongue for too long.

"Alinis take the bow, it is better suited to your needs and you know it. Raven take the leathers, they are more quiet than the shirt, as well as lighter. Your strength rests in your ability to strike quickly and fade away. Orpheus has chosen wisely with the chain shirt, it will keep him safer when he does have to engage, as well as protect him when he is next to the mages. Father Althron should take the enchanted shield, we all know it will serve him better than any of us."

Turning to the quiet scribe who had returned with them, Zeric pointed to the sturdy cane in the set aside pile.

"When your spells are used up, I think you will find that it could double as a weapon as well."

All that remained was the light wooden shield that Zeric knew was a great find, even if it did come from a slaver's horde.

"If it softens the sting of taking a fine bow Alinis, take this shield as well. The dwarven smith I will speak to about selling the weapons we have salvaged, mentioned several times shields made of this wood. It is as strong as steel, but as light as balsa. It will protect you when your arrows will serve you no longer."

Pausing, Zeric looked towards Orpheus as if he expected the dandy to correct him at any moment.

"I know some of you see me as little more than a long leashed killer, so disregard what I have said if you wish and argue over who gets what until Kazmojen's have all fled. However, believe me when I tell you if the Hextorites taught me anything, it is the value of sound tactics and the advice I have given you is as sound as any you will ever hear."

With that, Zeric leaves the rooms to begin searching for the remainder of Kazmojen's henchmen, and remaining slaves, once more.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 22, 2005)

Raven agrees to the distribution and helps the others load everything up to take to Cauldron.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 22, 2005)

"Truly an honorable display, Zeric," Orpheus says graciously as he slides the chainshirt over his head, leaving his other armor with the rest of the teasure to be moved later. Although afterwards the man makes his headstrong tendencies apparent again when he begins to wander off without the rest of the party.
"Let us settle this. What do we wish to do from here?" he asks the remaining members.
_If the fool wants to die alone, so be it._


----------



## kirinke (Sep 23, 2005)

"I have no objection. After all with all this wealth and the coin from selling the weapons we can't use, we can probably get very fine armour indeed to make up what we don't find down here." She smiled at the Hexblade. "And the bow will indeed be useful." She picked it up and ran her hands over it with a pleased look on her face before taking off her old bow and letting the new one take its place. 

Alinis hefted the darkwood shield, finding it indeed light with intricint carvings inscribed in the delicate seeming wood. With a smile, she took possession of it as well.

ooc:
Would Alinis know about darkwood?

Also, do we have a master list of the loot?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 23, 2005)

Leanthas close his bok and put it back in his bag. He stands up and grab the cane. He looks at it for a moment and then put it with the other treasures.

"I have your crossbow and my dagger, I don't see any use for that cane. But it handle seems well made. You will surely have a good price if I don't destroy it in a fight."

He looks for a moent at Zeric who leaves and then to the group who doesn't seems to follow him.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 23, 2005)

Althron will help move the chests into the library, he nods slightly at Zeric's suggestions as to who gets what, if no one wants his old masterwork shield he will leave it with the other objects that will be sold later on.

Watching Zeric leave, he will sigh slightly and head out after him. "Come on then the day grows late, I'm sure most of you would rather have stars over your head then rock when you bed down for the night."

As they head out he will approach Raven. "Did you scout out much of the place? Did you encounter anything else?"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2005)

"We found nothing else of interest.  Let's get back to the surface.  I don't want to risk any more battles until we've gotten this to the church."


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 24, 2005)

"Everyone get back here right now!" Orpheus screams at the members that think heading off in the direction they choose is going to bring everybody around to their way of thinking.
"We will make a decision that all will follow and it will not be 'every man for himself!'" he continues, his obvious anger driving him to use lots of hand motions and other body language.
He stands in the treasure room waiting for their return. He will not leave until then. He will go so far as to sit on the ground and play music if the fools think running off alone is so smart.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2005)

OOC:[sblock]While I am sure that Zeric would have loved to see such a proud display of composure, he is more than likely out of earshot when Orpheus starts yelling at people. However, I find the image of Zeric finally getting under Orpheus' skin quite amusing from this side..[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 25, 2005)

OOC:

[sblock]Well, really it isn't directed at Zeric, since Orpheus couldn't care less if the man walked into a pit. He's yelling at Althron and Raven, and generally angry at everyone for not _discussing_ what their next move is going to be.
To tell the truth, I'm a bit concerned for the level of our character development when everybody just follows the first person that does something...[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 25, 2005)

OOC:

[SBLOCK]Leathas is laughing in his mind. He is officially captive but everyone just don't care about him. A moment ago, he was to be judge in front of the high priestess, the other moment, he could leave the group like that.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Majin (Sep 26, 2005)

We do seem to have a bit of confusion as to what everyone is doing right now. Are we 

a) Storing the treasure in the hidden library?
b) Going back to the church to have Leanthas judged?
c) Skipping ahead past the clearing out of the rest of the dungeon?

Or some combination there of.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 26, 2005)

Alinis sighs at Orpheous' shouting. "Ok. First we go store the treasure in the hidden library. Then we take Leathas to be judged by the priest. Then we get some rest, come back, gather up the loot and sell it before going further." 

"Is that good enough?" she asks wryly.

"We can also knock Zeric over the head if he doesn't get some rest on his own while we are on the surface. He's going to get himself killed if he keeps on pushing himself like this," she adds in elvish.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought we were taking all the treasure back up to the temple.  There we would take what we liked & sell/donate the rest.  Then we would ask the Temple to clear out the gnome city, and proceed from there.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 26, 2005)

OOC: I'm the prisonner, so you decide


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 26, 2005)

"Why make two unneeded trips?" he asks the elven archer, shaking his head in frustration; his rage slowly simmering. "And why does Leanthas need to be judged by anybody but ourselves?" he pauses... "He travels with us. Let his actions guide our judgement."
He stares around at the others to see what they would say, pointedly looking Leanthas in the eyes to show that trust is something to be earned.
"Raven is tired. We will take this treasure above ground and sell it for as a good a price as can be fetched. She will go to the temple and rest."
When Alinis mentions Zeric, Orpheus rolls his eyes and spits on the ground.
"Let the barbarian do as he pleases, Alinis. He lacks the wisdom to make that call; let experience teach him," he replies in Elven, clearly no longer concerned what the Hexblade chooses to do.
_He strives so hard for Law and yet all he leaves in his wake is Chaos._
He looks to Althron and addresses him in Dwarven.
"Return to the surface with us or follow after Zeric," he attempts sternly. "It is your choice."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 26, 2005)

"You asked for a plan to be made, I suggested one my friend. Your plan does sound better though," she added. "As for Leanthas," she shrugged. "It matters not, truly. We may as well keep him close though, if nothing else than to keep an eye on him."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 26, 2005)

OOC:[sblock]And after all that work moving the treasure in the library...*sigh* I am sure that Zeric can be reigned in with time, but at the moment the inactivity pushed him back to the point where he had to have action again. As for the plan, I thought it was lock up the loot, finish here, go back up for massive sell and re-equip and then on with either the return to the gnomish city of FFwd to the next part. Either way, I am open for all suggestions.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Sep 27, 2005)

ooc:
too bad ritalin hasn't been invented yet for this guy.   It will teach him to wait untill a plan has been made and agreed on though.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 27, 2005)

Orpheus nods passively, not bothering to point out he never asked for a plan so much as an opinion. He turns to Leanthas.
"Just tell me one thing. How did you stay alive in that library for so long without food or water?" he asks with an arched eyebrow, the answer he is given will make or break the elf's story.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 27, 2005)

"Magic." he replies to the half-human troubadour. Seeing that it won't satisfied him, he shows his hand to him. A slim and dexterous hands with only a copper ring for ornementation. The ring is of simple fabric, plain, but seems perfectly done in his simplicity. "A gift from a druid. That ring allow me to live without food or water. Usefull to study long hours without interruption."


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 27, 2005)

Orpheus looks a little nonplussed.
"Right. Well. His story checks out. Shall we be going?" he asks the others.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 27, 2005)

ooc: I was under the assumtion that we were going to hide the loot, root out the rest of the slavers and then head back sell everything and then fast forward clearing out the gnome city.

IC: Althron pauses as the others debate on what to do, for a moment he realises the frustration that Zeric must feel, St. Cuthbert demands that justice must be extracted on those that wrong the innocent but these others don't quite see it the same way. Although they are down here by thier own choice, so diplomacy and decorum are in high order.

"While Zeric's methods are somewhat lacking in style but he is only following his heart, most of us are rested and I think we should continue on and bring justice to any other slavers here and hopefully we can find some other kidnapped people. the longer we wait the less the chance either will happen." He pauses as he turns to address Raven. "We should continue to hide what treasure we find and finish up here before returning but no one would fault you for going back now."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 28, 2005)

"Oh, no.  I'm going with you.  Hiding it is fine, too.  Just give me a minute to change my armor.  Everyone turn around. .... OK.  I'll lead off.  Let's find the rest of these bad guys!"

_OOC:  I'll add MW studded leather to her CS._


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 28, 2005)

"A show of hands, my free-thinking companions," Orpheus says, picking up on Althron's tension, and his own creeping back into his words because of it.


----------



## Majin (Sep 28, 2005)

OoC: To make it easier on you guys, and to stomp all this confusion out, let's just transfer the treasure up to the church. It will take several trips, but it will gets things squared and out of the way. Priestess Urikas will make sure the coin is not touched and will wait until it has been completely sorted out by the party before taking any tithes from those who wish to give. This will give Zeric and any others who actually wanted to present Leanthas to the priestess their opportunity to do so. 

As for exploring the rest of the dungeon, it seems like the majority of you would prefer to just move on, and that's fine. In the resulting conversation with Priestess Jenya, something can be worked out where other members of the church will complete the task so we can move along the plot. I will start checking up on the 2nd adventure to figure out exactly how I would like to move things along and will get that post up after the party is finished at the church. (Splitting loot & re-equipping) 

As an added bonus, for completeing the adventure successfully and finding the hidden treasure vault the party has earned enough XP to level up. (That includes you as well Velmont  ) I would prefer to keep Leanthas in line with the rest of the party.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 28, 2005)

_OOC:  Thanks, Majin.  Certain situations, such as this one, tend to bog down in PbP.  Happy to move it along.  How many adventures are there?  Raven might give a little to the orphanage, but only after she's equiped herself to her satisfaction.  Anyone up for adding up all that treasure?_


----------



## Majin (Sep 28, 2005)

OoC: I don't know off hand, but there are around 8-10 I think? It's an entire adventure path series that should take you guys to level 20 or so. I'm missing only one of the Dungeon issues, which I will have to backorder when the time comes, but Paizo has released a collection module of all the adventures in one book so I may opt for just getting that one. It would be nice to have everything in one place.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 5, 2005)

Pacing back and forth in the stone halls that Kazmojen once claimed as his own, Zeric knew he was being stubborn, but could not get over the casual way the dandy seemed to be able to get under his skin.

_~And everytime I walk away from him, he has won in the eyes of the others...~_

Zeric also knew that Raven was tired and while the female had pressed on as strongly as any man could have, there was only so much that either of them could take.

_~It is not fair for her to pay the price I agreed upon. Kazmojen's life for mine own I promised Cuthbert. not hers as well.~_

Walking towards the vault and library, Zeric braced himself for the snide comments he felt certain he would have sent his way. As the others began looking at him, Zeric cleared his throat and spoke quietly to them all.

"If Raven and I have met no resistance in the hours that we have been apart, there is little else but to accept that Kazmojen's men have fled from this place. High Priestess Urikas tasked us with finding the source of the kidnappings and rescueing who we could, you have all done that and more. It is time for us to return to the light above and move forward from there."

Turning to face the Cudgel, Zeric's weary and bloodshot eyes were clear, and for the first time in many days clear of the rage that seemed to constantly course through him.

"Let us return to the temple Father."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 5, 2005)

Alinis smiled. "A good leader recognizes their limits and more important what their people are capable of. I think you are beginning to understand those limits my friend. You are right. Let's go." she said, hoping he would take the compliment for what it was. A compliment.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 5, 2005)

Pleased to see Zeric could see the logic in resting, Orpheus keeps his mouth shut. A display of such humility didn't need any pointers. He's a bit flabbergasted when Alinis gives him more praise than is his due.
_If by leader she means the ox pulling the cart... I say we all should return to let these two rest and finish our business with the findings, and people suddenly want to stay down here and push on. This buffoon says it and it's: 'Oh humble Zeric, you are so wise and benevolent. We will follow you in all paths.' To their _grave!
He snorts derisively to himself.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 5, 2005)

"Aye, it would seem time to do just that."  Althron says nodding slightly, any thoughts he has on the subject he keeps to himself.

"Lets take what we can, although I think this is going to take a couple of trips and there is no sense in letting any treasure here and about to be taken by goblin kin."   Althron tells the others as he starts to load up as much of the treasure he can without being too overencumbered.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 5, 2005)

Alinis goes to help pack up the loot and shakes her head at Orpheus's reaction. It's obvious that the half elf considers the hexblade to be a rival. _*He acts as if I am going to fall into bed with the man at first opportunity. Is he that jealous? I am not going to follow him blindly, but if someone doesn't encourage Zeric to think through his rage, then he will most certainly fall to it. Men. I'll never understand them.*_


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2005)

Leanthas finish to choose the books he will carry for the first trip, making as if he didn't care about what is happening. _That group have gotten rid of a band of slavers..._


----------



## kirinke (Oct 6, 2005)

She glances sidways at Leanthas as she loads up the loot. "Hard to believe we took out a half-demon slaver isn't it?" she grinned. "Our bickering probably enough to drive the enemy onto the nearest sword, just to escape the sound of our voices." she said half-jokingly.


----------



## Majin (Oct 6, 2005)

Trips back and forth carting the loot back and forth take the better part of a day. Leanthas recovers 84 books, some containing spells, some lore. The church will store everything and wishes to know what part they can expect for their tithe. 

OoC: Now would seem an appropriate time to sell what will be sold and buy what will be bought.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2005)

OOC: Leanthas will try first to negociate with them that the advantage of having the chance to transripy all those book is well enough. Anyway, he isn't in a hurry, as elves lives longer than humans. If that doesn't satisfy them, he will gives up to a maximum of 10 books (negotiatoing hardest as possible), mainly the ones on subjects of architecture (Dwarves should have some, I can't beleive...), as it has lees interest for him. But before doing all this negotiation, I suppose lEanthas will pass in front of the chruch.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 6, 2005)

As the elf maid called him a leader, Zeric shook his head simply and tried to keep a calm voice as he spoke, knowing the time to be a pusher was over.

"I am not your leader Alinis, at all time any of you could have left, as it was only your word which kept you here. A word I know that I took for granted more often than not. A fact I will stress to High Priestess Urikas when next I see her, as I have no doubt she will have many words for me."

Walking into the library, Zeric saw the slender elf pulling the books off the shelves and stacking them on the table inside the room.

_~I will still watch this one though, his story seems too far fetched to believe so easily. However, his actions shall be his judge, as is Cuthbert's law.~_

Grabbing one of the heavy chests, Zeric looks to the others once more.

"Shall we go?"

The weight of the chest seemed great to Zeric already and he wondered how he would be able to keep up with the others to move this all to the surface.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2005)

Once he has finish to choose the books he wanted, he cast on spell he had in mind. He had keep this one in his mind for so long and never used it. The disk is used to carry heavy load, but he has thought that if there would ever be a cave in, he would use it to shield himself. Now he is thinking of it, it is a bit ridiculous to think dwarven massonery would ever fall on his head. But it isn't like he had any much use of his spellcasting ability during all that time.

The round shield appear before him, floating near the ground. He quickly puts the books on the disk. He leaves the library, and the disk follow him gently.

"I am ready."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 6, 2005)

Orpheus doesn't burden himself much more than is needed. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 6, 2005)

Raven is disgusted when her cloak turns out to be useless.  She distrusts the wizard who did the identify, and keeps the cloak anyway, figuring she may eventually get a second opinion.  She's not ready to give any tribute to the church or orphange.  Not yet, anyway.  She wants to shop first.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 6, 2005)

Alinis nods in agreement at Zeric's words. "True. But you will be a leader of something one day if you keep on this path. You won't be able to help it," she says and after the loot has been sold, she takes her share. (If she has any money left after her purchases, she'll donate some to the church.)


----------



## Majin (Oct 8, 2005)

New Chapter Threads are up and the setup for the next installment of Shackled City has begun!

Everyone can take their time yet, finishing up anything you'd like in town. Kirinke, if you wish to donate to the church, I will need an exact amount. 

Chapter III 
OoC III


----------

